# WTT until January 2014!!



## arikalane22

Hey ladies!! Me and DH are wtt until Jan. 2014 for #2. Just wanting a wtt buddy!! Someone to connect with and we can help each other through the tww that we will start in January! FUN FUN!! :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Meeeee :D
were wtt number two :)


----------



## arikalane22

Yay!! Someone else..lol im so excited to try again!!


----------



## Jennifer86

I'm new to this whole forum/message board/baby boards in general, but my husband and I are also going to start trying in January! Nice to meet you guys. :flower:


----------



## angiepie

Me too. Number one for us, though.


----------



## arikalane22

Hey LaDiEs!! Welcome. Hopefully we will all be in the October 2014 birth club(when it's created..lol). Just wanted to ask if anyone is going to try any methods on choosing the sex of the baby when you start ttc. DH and I are going to go with the Shettles Method for a few months starting Jan. and if it doesn't take we are just gonna go at it whenever we can. =] lol 
ONLY 68 MORE DAYS UNTIL I O IN JANUARY. That is as long as my cycle stays regular like it's been for the past year. Oddly I've NEVER had a regular cycle until I had my daughter and then when I got my period back(after 3 fun filled months of gushing blood..lol TMI I know) I've been regular 28 day cycle and 5 day periods. So fingers crossed!! =]


----------



## Jennifer86

Here's to the October birth club! :winkwink: I don't think we are going to do anything in particular regarding gender -- I use the ladycomp for birth control now -- it tracks my cycles and identifies fertility and ovulation. I could upgrade it for gender prediction (but it's pretty expensive to do and it's not a guarantee). This will be our first, we will be happy either way. :flower:


----------



## floridamomma

arikalane22 said:


> Hey ladies!! Me and DH are wtt until Jan. 2014 for #2. Just wanting a wtt buddy!! Someone to connect with and we can help each other through the tww that we will start in January! FUN FUN!! :hugs:

we will be trying in jan. we well I have 3 kids from a previous marriage this will be our first together hopefully. how do you like Knoxville? god willing we will be moving either this or next august?


----------



## Jennifer86

I'm from Florida too! Sad to hear you're moving-- I'm on the west coast, how about you?


----------



## arikalane22

Jennifer86 said:


> Here's to the October birth club! :winkwink: I don't think we are going to do anything in particular regarding gender -- I use the ladycomp for birth control now -- it tracks my cycles and identifies fertility and ovulation. I could upgrade it for gender prediction (but it's pretty expensive to do and it's not a guarantee). This will be our first, we will be happy either way. :flower:

Ugh..I hate when you have to buy stuff like that..it seems kinda pointless to have to pay for that. lol anyway I've been using the "My Period Tracker" app and I love it. It tells me exactly when I'm going to start my period and when I will O. It's great and when I (finally) get preggo again I can switch it to Pregnant mode. Can't wait to be able to do that. It counts down to your due date and lets you chart your moods and symptoms. AWESOME!!


----------



## arikalane22

[/QUOTE]we will be trying in jan. we well I have 3 kids from a previous marriage this will be our first together hopefully. how do you like Knoxville? god willing we will be moving either this or next august?[/QUOTE]

You must be exhausted. :winkwink: I couldn't imagine having 3(soon to be 4) kids. You were born to be a momma girl!! LOL. We only have DD and she wares us out. But despite that we are SO ready for #2.
Yeah, I like it in Knoxville. I was born and raised here(so was DH). It's kind of "dying" toward the city, but I live in the county so it's ok=].


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer86 said:


> I'm from Florida too! Sad to hear you're moving-- I'm on the west coast, how about you?

West coast too!! Where about do you live? My husband is 100% he wants to to I'm still struggling I've never anywhere else but life is so short so!


----------



## floridamomma

we will be trying in jan. we well I have 3 kids from a previous marriage this will be our first together hopefully. how do you like Knoxville? god willing we will be moving either this or next august?[/QUOTE]

You must be exhausted. :winkwink: I couldn't imagine having 3(soon to be 4) kids. You were born to be a momma girl!! LOL. We only have DD and she wares us out. But despite that we are SO ready for #2.
Yeah, I like it in Knoxville. I was born and raised here(so was DH). It's kind of "dying" toward the city, but I live in the county so it's ok=].[/QUOTE]

I must be lol im also a nurse so obviously I like giving myself away lol. We want to live in a country area as well my only issue is I'm a born and raised Floridian and am afraid of driving on the snow and black ice


----------



## Jennifer86

Yeah -- I really love my ladycomp device -- it's 99.3% effective at preventing pregnancy without any medications or hormones. That being said, it would be fun if it came with the babycomp upgrade for free! 

FloridaMomma: I'm in the Tampa area -- loving this weather!


----------



## arikalane22

floridamomma said:


> we will be trying in jan. we well I have 3 kids from a previous marriage this will be our first together hopefully. how do you like Knoxville? god willing we will be moving either this or next august?

You must be exhausted. :winkwink: I couldn't imagine having 3(soon to be 4) kids. You were born to be a momma girl!! LOL. We only have DD and she wares us out. But despite that we are SO ready for #2.
Yeah, I like it in Knoxville. I was born and raised here(so was DH). It's kind of "dying" toward the city, but I live in the county so it's ok=].[/QUOTE]

I must be lol im also a nurse so obviously I like giving myself away lol. We want to live in a country area as well my only issue is I'm a born and raised Floridian and am afraid of driving on the snow and black ice[/QUOTE]

Yeah the snow and black ice is a pain. Last years winter was not too bad though. It snowed one good time last year and the power went out and trees were falling like crazy because the weight of the snow. But we don't always have snow every winter. There have been plenty without it..lol. I think it may be bad this year because it's already SO cold:cold: Burrrr..it's 46 today but the wind is making it feel like 36 and it's soposed to be 26 tonight. UGH!! lol Hope you're ready for that. =]


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer86 said:


> Yeah -- I really love my ladycomp device -- it's 99.3% effective at preventing pregnancy without any medications or hormones. That being said, it would be fun if it came with the babycomp upgrade for free!
> 
> FloridaMomma: I'm in the Tampa area -- loving this weather!

Me too! Well largo it's really awesome not to sweat my butt off lol


----------



## floridamomma

arikalane22 said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> we will be trying in jan. we well I have 3 kids from a previous marriage this will be our first together hopefully. how do you like Knoxville? god willing we will be moving either this or next august?
> 
> You must be exhausted. :winkwink: I couldn't imagine having 3(soon to be 4) kids. You were born to be a momma girl!! LOL. We only have DD and she wares us out. But despite that we are SO ready for #2.
> Yeah, I like it in Knoxville. I was born and raised here(so was DH). It's kind of "dying" toward the city, but I live in the county so it's ok=].Click to expand...

I must be lol im also a nurse so obviously I like giving myself away lol. We want to live in a country area as well my only issue is I'm a born and raised Floridian and am afraid of driving on the snow and black ice[/QUOTE]

Yeah the snow and black ice is a pain. Last years winter was not too bad though. It snowed one good time last year and the power went out and trees were falling like crazy because the weight of the snow. But we don't always have snow every winter. There have been plenty without it..lol. I think it may be bad this year because it's already SO cold:cold: Burrrr..it's 46 today but the wind is making it feel like 36 and it's soposed to be 26 tonight. UGH!! lol Hope you're ready for that. =][/QUOTE]

I can't remember anything below maybe 39 or 41 omg that's sounds like way too cold but I guess we will deal


----------



## apple_20

Me mee. I've got a 15 month old too wtt for a rainbow baby. Looking forward to new year new start. Would be amazing to fall first month but I'm being realistic and will assume I won't or I'll fixate on it.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Me mee. I've got a 15 month old too wtt for a rainbow baby. Looking forward to new year new start. Would be amazing to fall first month but I'm being realistic and will assume I won't or I'll fixate on it.

What is your little ones birthday?? My DD was born 8/4/12. I'm thinking that we won't get pregnant first go around either, but who knows. I'm hoping that is doesn't take FOREVER because I've heard stories about people who got pregnant so easy with #1 and then when it came to #2 it took a year or more. I really want it to be in less than 6 months like before.(started trying in june2011 and got pregnant in nov.2011)


----------



## Jennifer86

I think as long as we are all thinking positively for one another it will happen! :crib:


----------



## upsy daisy1

hiiii!!!!! can i join.i am also trying for no2 in january and cant wait!!!


----------



## arikalane22

floridamomma said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> we will be trying in jan. we well I have 3 kids from a previous marriage this will be our first together hopefully. how do you like Knoxville? god willing we will be moving either this or next august?
> 
> You must be exhausted. :winkwink: I couldn't imagine having 3(soon to be 4) kids. You were born to be a momma girl!! LOL. We only have DD and she wares us out. But despite that we are SO ready for #2.
> Yeah, I like it in Knoxville. I was born and raised here(so was DH). It's kind of "dying" toward the city, but I live in the county so it's ok=].Click to expand...
> 
> I must be lol im also a nurse so obviously I like giving myself away lol. We want to live in a country area as well my only issue is I'm a born and raised Floridian and am afraid of driving on the snow and black iceClick to expand...

Yeah the snow and black ice is a pain. Last years winter was not too bad though. It snowed one good time last year and the power went out and trees were falling like crazy because the weight of the snow. But we don't always have snow every winter. There have been plenty without it..lol. I think it may be bad this year because it's already SO cold:cold: Burrrr..it's 46 today but the wind is making it feel like 36 and it's soposed to be 26 tonight. UGH!! lol Hope you're ready for that. =][/QUOTE]

I can't remember anything below maybe 39 or 41 omg that's sounds like way too cold but I guess we will deal[/QUOTE]

It's not that bad once you get used to it. It's actually really nice to have a cold winter because to me if it's not cold it's not the holidays..lol. OMG! Can't wait til Thanksgiving..I'm SO hungry lol!!


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> hiiii!!!!! can i join.i am also trying for no2 in january and cant wait!!!

Of course!! lol I'm so excited to have so many people commenting on my thread. I really thought that I was the only one that was going to start ttc in Jan. I looked and looked for a thread but every thread that I found had bunches of posts but they were from months ago. It's good to have a fresh thread thats a little closer to our actual ttc date. =]


----------



## floridamomma

I'm actually not too antsy I thought I would be but I feel good knowing I can relax during the holidays.


----------



## arikalane22

floridamomma said:


> I'm actually not too antsy I thought I would be but I feel good knowing I can relax during the holidays.

That's me too. I just wanna get through the holidays. Not that I wouldn't be thrilled if somehow I got pregnant before Jan(very unlikely..the only form of contraception we've used for the past 6 or so years is the "pull out" method and we've only gotten pregnant once and it was because we decided to get pregnant and let nature takes it course lol). Anyway I'm pretty happy about being able to just relax through the holidays. I know it's not long at all until we are going to start trying so I get a lot of comfort from knowing that. :thumbup:


----------



## arikalane22

So has anyone else experienced vanishing twin syndrome??


----------



## maybabydoll

We're likely to be trying for #2 in January too x x


----------



## arikalane22

maybabydoll said:


> We're likely to be trying for #2 in January too x x

YAY!! Go Oct. Baby Club(Hopefully!!)!!:happydance:


----------



## apple_20

arikalane22 said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Me mee. I've got a 15 month old too wtt for a rainbow baby. Looking forward to new year new start. Would be amazing to fall first month but I'm being realistic and will assume I won't or I'll fixate on it.
> 
> What is your little ones birthday?? My DD was born 8/4/12. I'm thinking that we won't get pregnant first go around either, but who knows. I'm hoping that is tdoesn't take FOREVER because I've heard stories about people who got pregnant so easy with #1 and then when it came to #2 it took a year or more. I really want it to be in less than 6 months like before.(started trying in june2011 and got pregnant in nov.2011)Click to expand...

His birthday is the 25th July. He wasn't a planned baby but result of one night without protection. I also got pg in June second month ntnp. Unfortunately that ended in a mmc and 2 d&c's its the fact I had two ops a week apart that makes me worry I won't be as fertile anymore but I'm going to try and stay positive. :)


----------



## apple_20

Just over 6 weeks left 2 af left (fingers crossed)


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi!

Can I join you? I'm waiting until Jan 2014 because after 3 losses this year we just need a break. Going to enjoy having Christmas off ttc. We have a 2 year old daughter so this Christmas is going to be amazing!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Just over 6 weeks left 2 af left (fingers crossed)

So sorry about your loss. I couldn't imagine going through that. When I was pregnant with DD she had a vanishing twin so that's kind of a mc I guess. I didn't really feel too much over that. I think my mind put a wall up on that subject so I would be ok for my DD. IDK. Tough situation either way. 

2 afs left. THANK GOD. I hope that :witch: stays away in Feb. =]


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I join you? I'm waiting until Jan 2014 because after 3 losses this year we just need a break. Going to enjoy having Christmas off ttc. We have a 2 year old daughter so this Christmas is going to be amazing!

Welcome. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope I never have to go through that. You are a strong woman. :hugs: I don't blame you for taking a break though.

I want to make it through the holidays as well(stress free). We can stress in Jan. :winkwink:
I'M SO EXCITED!! DD will be just over 2 when we have baby #2 if we conceive in Jan.


----------



## floridamomma

arikalane22 said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Just over 6 weeks left 2 af left (fingers crossed)
> 
> So sorry about your loss. I couldn't imagine going through that. When I was pregnant with DD she had a vanishing twin so that's kind of a mc I guess. I didn't really feel too much over that. I think my mind put a wall up on that subject so I would be ok for my DD. IDK. Tough situation either way.
> 
> 2 afs left. THANK GOD. I hope that :witch: stays away in Feb. =]Click to expand...

We had 3 this year as well and are taking a break. I really want to try but idk


----------



## apple_20

I agree that a break does you good especially over xmas so your not stressed tww can be horrible. Even if I got a bfp id be worried about mc etc. 

Arikalane- I've heard of vanishing twin it is a loss. I think as soon as you know something is there (a test or scan) if it goes its a loss because you very quickly become attached, I know I do.


----------



## upsy daisy1

hi all jan ttcers.just thaught id drop in again as feeling soooo broody and this is the best place to let it out lol. im ttc in jan and have my wedding in feb so lots going on. we chose jan cause i want my daughter to be kind of close in age she will be almost 5 when baby is born and also we figured if we wait the due date will be very close to christmas and we already have my lo in january so hopefully we will have an october due date!!! so trying to make this xmas sooo special for lo asnit will hopefully be her last one being an only child:happydance::happydance: how is everyone else getting on? how is everyone coping with the broodiness?:baby::baby:


----------



## CrunchyGal

Hi all! I'm new here! We will be TTC on New Years day..Hoping for a Sept-Dec 2014 baby. I'm 29 and my husband is 31. This will be our first baby! No one knows that we're WTT so I needed a place where I can talk about it!


----------



## upsy daisy1

Just watched one episode of midwives.im now so broody. Anyone else started on the baby programs?


----------



## arikalane22

CrunchyGal said:


> Hi all! I'm new here! We will be TTC on New Years day..Hoping for a Sept-Dec 2014 baby. I'm 29 and my husband is 31. This will be our first baby! No one knows that we're WTT so I needed a place where I can talk about it!

OMG! That's how me and DH were before we started trying. We told NO ONE that we were planning on trying and we told NO ONE that we were ttc once we actually were. I feel like it's a private thing and when you tell people that you're going to try or you're trying to get pregnant they ALWAYS have there opinions. It makes me so mad. I worked in retail when I first got pregnant with my DD and I told one of my regular customers that I was newly pregnant..she was so unsupportive..it made me so mad. She told me I'd love it when I was pregnant with all the attention and when they are first born, but once they hit one year old that I would hate my kids from then on because they ruin your life and blah blah blah. I can say my DD is 15 months old and me and DH love her SOOOOOO much. I mean I didn't think I could ever love anyone as much as I love her. I remember when she was about 6 months old I sat down with DH while she was napping and said..what did we ever do without her..we must've been so bored. LOL
62 MORE DAYS UNTIL JAN. O!!


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Just watched one episode of midwives.im now so broody. Anyone else started on the baby programs?

I do not have cable so no..lol. We've opted cable out and welcomed in the wonderful world of HULU and NETFLIX. =]
So anyway as far a coping with the wait (funny we are waiting to have the tww :dohh:)..I am just counting down the days and I know that it is going to happen. I makes me feel good that there is only one month in between Nov. and Jan. and this month is almost over. I mean it's almost Thanksgiving and when that gets here it pretty much Christmas..lol. I have to work a lot this month end and next month so I'm thinking that that will get my mind off of the wait so I'm not baby crazy. I am going to order a 25 pack of internet cheapies next month to prepare for all of that symptom spotting and testing. :happydance:


----------



## Anniebobs

arikalane22 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can I join you? I'm waiting until Jan 2014 because after 3 losses this year we just need a break. Going to enjoy having Christmas off ttc. We have a 2 year old daughter so this Christmas is going to be amazing!
> 
> Welcome. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope I never have to go through that. You are a strong woman. :hugs: I don't blame you for taking a break though.
> 
> I want to make it through the holidays as well(stress free). We can stress in Jan. :winkwink:
> I'M SO EXCITED!! DD will be just over 2 when we have baby #2 if we conceive in Jan.Click to expand...

Thanks. I am so glad to have Christmas coming up to make the wait more bearable, there is so much to look forward to! 

I'm going to start stocking up on OPKs and ics again once Christmas is done, an after Christmas treat! 9 weeks to go until we start trying :happydance:


----------



## CrunchyGal

I completely agree that it's not public business! I am so ready for January 1. I love Christmas and i usually get depressed once the Holidays are over but now we get to celebrate! ;)


----------



## arikalane22

CrunchyGal said:


> I completely agree that it's not public business! I am so ready for January 1. I love Christmas and i usually get depressed once the Holidays are over but now we get to celebrate! ;)

I am the same way. I just feel like I'm in a slump after the holidays are over until spring. But like you said we have something to celebrate!! I hope we are all in the Oct. baby club. That would be so great to continue our journey as mommies after Jan. =] We didn't try last time we go pregnant. It was one of those where you don't try but you don't prevent either. It took from June2011 until Nov.2011 to get pregnant with DD so I'm hoping that if we actually try(bd on O day and all) we will get prego in Jan. 
Bring on the baby dust. We will need plenty!! :dust:


----------



## upsy daisy1

Another day closer ladies :happydance:


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Another day closer ladies :happydance:

UGH!! I had a dream last night I was pregnant. lol It was funny cause it was like my work was doing physicals for all of the employees and when my papers came back there was a little blue slip stapled onto them saying that I was pregnant. I was SO excited(even though it was the present time in the dream too..so I was like 2 months early?..it's ok). Anyway before I woke up I looked at the little blue slip on my papers again and it turns out it was someone on 4th shifts(there is no 4th shift at my work) pregnancy results. I was crushed and I know that I'm gonna have baby fever now this month..and I'm sure I'll be symptom spotting even though we aren't actively trying yet. (We use the pull out method so you know there's always a chance.)
So anyways just wanted to share my dream I had last night. I'm pretty sure I had it because I woke up at like 4am and ate a Christmas Tree Cake..mmm..lol


----------



## arikalane22

So the ladies that r tracking their cycles..when are you soposed to O in Jan?? Mine is the 18th.


----------



## arikalane22

So.. gonna go to the DR. Thursday cause I've been having a lot of spotting(not a lot at one time just a little at a lot of different times). I just got off my period and it was a normal period..kinda..I started a day early and it was 6 days instead of 5. Weird. So I wanted to ask if this looks familiar to anyone..prob. not but I'll ask anyway.. Heres my cycle..from the end of last cycle to the beginning of this cycle(period start).
CD25-Increased CM watery enough to wear a pantyliner
CD26-Yellow CM all day and blood tinged CM in the evening, BAD lower back pain(never happens), and cramping.
CD27-BAD Low back pain, mild cramping
CD28-REALLY BAD low backache, mild cramping
CD1(the day after CD28)-start of normal period
CD6-End of normal period
CD8(2 days after period completely ended)-Yellow snot-like glob(sorry TMI) of CM tinged with bright red blood(looked fresh) 
CD9-small amount of bright red blood(looked fresh) in CM
CD10-slight bloating
CD11(today)-slight bloating and cramping..feels like I'm about to start my period again..it feels like you know that pressure feeling when you're about to start
So anyway I know I'm about to O(on Sat..4 more days) but this just is not normal for me. I can't wait til Thurs. when I can go to the DR.


----------



## upsy daisy1

Hmmmm ive never had that so not sure but hope the dr can shed some light.im happy with my periods and ovulation at the moment.ive been off the pill for almost 5 months and my periods have been between 29 and 31 days apart.i actually pinpoint ovulation by symptoms.before my periods were very irregular. Going by the last few months im due ovulate on december 31st then late jan. Oh says he wants to try on the 31st december but we will c when it comes to it. Im really hoping for a boy this time.is anyone else having a gender pref? I will be happy either way as long as its healthy but i am swaying towards wanting a boy.:blush:


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Hmmmm ive never had that so not sure but hope the dr can shed some light.im happy with my periods and ovulation at the moment.ive been off the pill for almost 5 months and my periods have been between 29 and 31 days apart.i actually pinpoint ovulation by symptoms.before my periods were very irregular. Going by the last few months im due ovulate on december 31st then late jan. Oh says he wants to try on the 31st december but we will c when it comes to it. Im really hoping for a boy this time.is anyone else having a gender pref? I will be happy either way as long as its healthy but i am swaying towards wanting a boy.:blush:

We want a boy this time too. Another girl would be amazing too, but we are leaning more toward a boy. I think we are going to go with the Shettles Method(think thats what it is) for a couple of months n see if I get pregnant and if I don't we will just go back to BDing every chance we get.=] I just don't wanna waste too much time with that method if it's not gonna take because you have to not do anything sexual(him) for 5 days before the day you are soposed to ovulate and then you can't do anything for 5 days after..SOOO you really only have one shot a month. =/


----------



## apple_20

I think I will o roughly around the 10th Jan. Can't wait:) I could not wait and just ntnp in Dec it's tempting


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I think I will o roughly around the 10th Jan. Can't wait:) I could not wait and just ntnp in Dec it's tempting

OMG..I thought about that too!! I really wanna wait but it's hard to. The only reason we are waiting in the first place is so the new baby will be born after DDs 2nd birthday. So if I got pregnant in Dec. then the baby would be born in Sept. and her bdays in Aug. DH wants to wait until Jan. though so I guess I'll have to wait..


----------



## upsy daisy1

Its to tempting to just start in december isnt it. Me and oh have spoken about trying on the 31st december only.then start trying end of december as planned. Cant wait.keep watching all the baby programmes and it makes me so broody.i dont know Why i do it to myself LOL.x


----------



## apple_20

we are waiting so that baby is due after I finish my temporary job (july) but also so Im not too pregnant to finish (as its teaching 3-5 year olds) so that's why we went with Jan so earliest due date was Sept buut actually looking at it from my actual cycle dates even if i caught in dec the duedate would be sept sooo what am i waiting for!!

reality check- Im waiting to get through Christmas without any awkward questions about why im not drinking or any stress on that account. MUST RESIST. worst thing is OH would happily start now its me that's being sensible.


----------



## Anniebobs

We need to wait till the end of Jan to start trying so we can go to a wedding abroad in September. Still not far off, less than 2 months to go!


----------



## arikalane22

So ladies I went to the Dr. today..I have a bacterial infection(down there)..UGH!! Anyway while I was there my Dr. went ahead and prescribed me prenatal vitamins along with my antibiotics for the BI. I told him about our plans to start trying for #2 in Jan. and he said that he wanted me to start on my prenatals already to get my body ready. =] OMG..goin to my obgyn made me miss being prego with DD. I'm SO excited!!


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Hi everyone!

After taking a few months off, we're going to try again starting around January 14!! It's been frustrating having to wait, but I'm a wedding photographer and would have to cancel all my wedding work in the peak season if I got knocked up before January! 

I'm married to a cute girl and we're doing IUIs at home. So excited to get started again!

:happydance:


----------



## arikalane22

PregoMyEggo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> After taking a few months off, we're going to try again starting around January 14!! It's been frustrating having to wait, but I'm a wedding photographer and would have to cancel all my wedding work in the peak season if I got knocked up before January!
> 
> I'm married to a cute girl and we're doing IUIs at home. So excited to get started again!
> 
> :happydance:

YAY!! I'm soposed to O in Jan. on the 18th..I'm SO excited!! Starting tomorrow I'll be taking my prenatal vitamins until we have baby #2. I feel like that's my first step before baby makin in January and it helps me because it makes me not feel like it's SO far away. :argh: Someone put me in a closet until January 18th!! lol


----------



## arikalane22

So I asked DH if we could NTNP in December and he said he'd have to think about it..so it's not a no and not a yes. UGH!! I hope he doesn't take too long to give me his answer..It's gonna drive me nuts!!

OMG..going to the Dr. today made my ovaries ache. lol January where are you??


----------



## PregoMyEggo

YAY!! It's so exciting!! Are you doing any fertility meditation/visualization or anything? I'm wondering if that would help me mellow out and stay focused on being open, relaxed, and hopeful... without being an overexcited wreck! :) 




arikalane22 said:


> YAY!! I'm soposed to O in Jan. on the 18th..I'm SO excited!! Starting tomorrow I'll be taking my prenatal vitamins until we have baby #2. I feel like that's my first step before baby makin in January and it helps me because it makes me not feel like it's SO far away. :argh: Someone put me in a closet until January 18th!! lol


----------



## upsy daisy1

Hey everyone how are you all today?? Apart from very broody:happydance: im Also starting my prenatal vits, seems a step closer doesnt it!! I hope we can all be in the pregnancy Group together. Lots of january baby dust...:dust::yellow:


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm on supplements too, you're supposed to start them about 3 months before you ttc so I started last Jan then got preggo in June and have been pregnant or ttc since then so have just stayed on them! I'm getting my cd21 bloods done this month to see if there's any reason for my mcs and also a Pap smear because I'm due one next year anyway. Then I'll be ready!


----------



## arikalane22

PregoMyEggo said:


> YAY!! It's so exciting!! Are you doing any fertility meditation/visualization or anything? I'm wondering if that would help me mellow out and stay focused on being open, relaxed, and hopeful... without being an overexcited wreck! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!! I'm soposed to O in Jan. on the 18th..I'm SO excited!! Starting tomorrow I'll be taking my prenatal vitamins until we have baby #2. I feel like that's my first step before baby makin in January and it helps me because it makes me not feel like it's SO far away. :argh: Someone put me in a closet until January 18th!! lolClick to expand...

We aren't doing any of that. The only thing we are going to do different this time(it's #2 for us) is the shettles method(to have a boy) and actually BDing on O day and not just whenever..lol. When we got prego with DD we had been NTNP for 5 months and poof!! It's a baby!! lol


----------



## arikalane22

So when me and DH went to bed last night we did the deed and he (you know). He told me that it was my one freebie until Jan. and I told him that it was next month that I wanted the freebie not this month. And he said oh well..lol. I guess I bugged him last night too much. But actually I don't think I brought it up as much as I have in the past on occasion. Secretly I think DH wants another one more than me, but he just worries too much about MC and having twins. Stuff like that scares the crap out of him. Poor guy. I tell him what happens happens and we will deal with it and get through it because we are a family. =]
I'm soposed to O tomorrow so we will see what happens. Now I have a tww when I'm not soposed to. I'm thrilled but I kinda wish he would've waited until next month. I guess he didn't wanna hear it until then..lol.=]


----------



## PregoMyEggo

I just started a fertility yoga class last night, and I'm signed up for acupuncture after TGiving. Excited!


----------



## curlykate

I'm WTT #2 January 2014 as well!
I've been wanting another LO for over a year now, but it's taken forever to convince OH it's the right time. Of course, the second he decides he's ready, I have to wait to have surgery on my leg. Well, yesterday I was finally given a surgery date of January 7th! I'm so excited to start TTC after my surgery, and I'm supposed to O that week too, so fingers crossed I get pregnant on the first try!


----------



## apple_20

Oo arikalane how frustrating and exciting. Think of it this way it's a win win bfp this month woop baby bfn? Well you've stuck to your plan.

Hi curlykate
It's exciting to have a date isn't it.:) 

Annie bobs think I'll need to start some cuts and defo some folic acid.


----------



## arikalane22

This is going to be the L-O-N-G-E-S-T tww of my life..


----------



## upsy daisy1

How exciting arikalane22!!! Keep us updated. Im soo broody.yest my sister in Law went for a scan and found out shes having a girl. Everytime i see her and her bumps growing it makes me so broody.cant wait till its My turn! Hope your all well and preparing for ttc soon.not long now ladies xx


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> How exciting arikalane22!!! Keep us updated. Im soo broody.yest my sister in Law went for a scan and found out shes having a girl. Everytime i see her and her bumps growing it makes me so broody.cant wait till its My turn! Hope your all well and preparing for ttc soon.not long now ladies xx

It is exciting, but idk if I Od this month or not but we will see.
I know what you mean it's a little hard not to be a tincy-wincy bit jealous of pregnant women when you're wtt or ttc..lol. The female kind are a funny people. =]


----------



## arikalane22

OMG!! IDK if it's the antibiotics I'm on or if I'm prego. I'm 3-4dpo now and I'm cramping..bad..and OMG-THIRSTY!! And sorry for tmi but my vagina feels swollen..like on the inside. And my cervix is high and soft and kinda open and wet. I am also SO bloated. I'm freaking out. This accidental tww is gonna drive me flippin nuts!! ARGG!!

OH!! And even though my cervix is high I have so much pressure in my pelvic area it feels like my vaginas going to turn inside out..again sorry tmi. I can't tell DH this..he will say I'm paranoid. And I feel like I can tell you all this. =]


----------



## arikalane22

OK..so SoMe of the bloating went away today but now I'm feeling nauseous off and on today..still cramping off and on but not near as bad. I think that the antibiotics were making me so bloated so I quit taking them. I know I should continue but since theres a chance that I might be pregnant I don't want it to effect that. I'm going to test Sat. I'll be about 8dpo(I think). So maybe..
BUT anyway..hows everyone dealing with the urge to be a baby-makin machine. I know that I can't be helping, but I really can't talk to anyone else about my situation. Everyone's so judgmental. UGH!!
D*** you accidental tww!!


----------



## apple_20

I hate tww. I've gone and got myself confused by taking two tests 1 yesterday and 1 Monday both had ridiculously faint lines that are probably evaps. Don't know why I took them it didn't help lol. I'm pretty sure I'm not pg as we used pull out method no oopsies. 

Sigh why do we do this to ourselves.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I hate tww. I've gone and got myself confused by taking two tests 1 yesterday and 1 Monday both had ridiculously faint lines that are probably evaps. Don't know why I took them it didn't help lol. I'm pretty sure I'm not pg as we used pull out method no oopsies.
> 
> Sigh why do we do this to ourselves.

We are CrAzY!! lol At least that's how I feel sometimes. I guess when you want something SO bad you imagine stuff. I have taken at least one test a cycle(even though we haven't been trying..except for the one time this month)..and of course..I just wasted my money..lol.
OMG!! All "symptoms" that I've had the past couple of days are gone?!?! I mean the only thing that I have is I am kinda,kinda crampy, my nose is runnin a bit this morning and I've sneezed a couple of times. And I'm STARVING..I did just sleep 10 hours(still tired). UGH!! After all this I hope the witch doesn't show up. lol

OMG just realized that Thanksgiving is tomorrow!! Mmmmm..I'm SO hungry..lol.=]


----------



## upsy daisy1

I know im going to be so bad in the two week wait. I will bé symptom spotting from the day after i ovulate LOL. Today i went to the shops and it felt like every woman around me had a bump! Hurry up january!!


----------



## apple_20

Waits over for me AF arrived but early cd25 I'm concerned that my cycles are getting shorted since d&cs. Used to be 29 days I think last one was 28 now 25 :(.

How's everyone feeling? I'm glad its only one more cycle of being good and this was the month I really wanted avoid getting pg.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Waits over for me AF arrived but early cd25 I'm concerned that my cycles are getting shorted since d&cs. Used to be 29 days I think last one was 28 now 25 :(.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I'm glad its only one more cycle of being good and this was the month I really wanted avoid getting pg.

That's not necessarily a bad thing..it just means that you are Oing earlier than normal. That means that once you find out whereabouts you O now you can start trying like right after af..YAY!! Sorry she came so early though. I dread every month when I have to see that witch!! UGH!!


----------



## apple_20

Thanks arikalane no I'm quite happy that af ended my confusion early, this would be an awful month logisticaly to fall (though obviously I would have been thrilled) next month would be okay though next af due xmas day.

How are you symptoms?


----------



## arikalane22

OMG!! Since the night before last..bbs have been SO BIG, sore, and I'm seeing veins on them that I've never ever seen before(they are poking up on top of the skin)..also there are veins on my arms and legs that I've never seen before..could this be a sign?? I HOPE SO!! I'm around like 90% sure DH did good..lol. 

Oh no..af due christmas day..ugh..maybe you'll luck up and not get it for a while..say..9 months..lol =]


----------



## arikalane22

::UPDATE ON SYMPTOMS::
Woke up and peed 3x last night..didn't even drink too much before bed. Vivid dreams last night. blue veins still there..and I want to eat EVERYTHING this morning..Took a hpt last night bfn of course..took another this morning too BFN..of course..I'm only 7dpo so I expected as much..ugh..this tww is so long
Oh and I have 2 zits on my chin..I hardly ever get zits and when I do it's always 1 at a time..ugh I hope all of these "symptoms" are a good sign. I'm gonna wait until my internet cheapies get here to test I'm not wasting anymore money on the ones at the drug store.


----------



## apple_20

My fingers are crossed for you your half way through the wait!
Well Dec is gonna be a ntnp month for me :)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> My fingers are crossed for you your half way through the wait!
> Well Dec is gonna be a ntnp month for me :)

OMG!! So exciting!! Maybe if I'm out this month then we will both get BFP in Jan instead of Feb. =] I'm 9DPO today and I got my internet cheapies in the mail..took one already when they came in, but I really didn't have to pee at all and I ended up with like a 1/2inch in the cup of pee..so IDK if that had something to do with my BFN..GRrRRrrR. I'm probably going to test again tonight..maybe hold my pee for a couple hours and see and then I'll test every morning until af arrives(if she does..fingers crossed for her to stay AWAY!!). She's soposed to be here Sat..we will see.

By the way I think we are the only ones left on this forum..lol..what's your name?? I'm Arika. (pronounced like Erica)
Oh and when do you O this month(Dec)??


----------



## apple_20

Yep just the two of us posting! I'm lorna and I think ill be oing around 9th but since I'm not using opks ill just have regular bd starting from now. 

I got my last bfp around 9doo but it was super faint. Lots of people won't until af due though.


----------



## CrunchyGal

Still here!! 29 days!!! I'm praying for an October 2014 baby


----------



## apple_20

Yay crunchy girl! Not long now!


----------



## MellyH

You guys in this thread are so lucky - JANUARY IS NEXT MONTH!!!!

(Hanging out for February... :haha: )


----------



## angiepie

CrunchyGal said:


> Still here!! 29 days!!! I'm praying for an October 2014 baby

Is new years your TTC date? Mine too! :D


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Yep just the two of us posting! I'm lorna and I think ill be oing around 9th but since I'm not using opks ill just have regular bd starting from now.
> 
> I got my last bfp around 9doo but it was super faint. Lots of people won't until af due though.

I keep doing the back and forth thing..like I'm so convinced that I'm pregnant one minute and then I'll have a little twige here or there and I'll be like UGH..nvm I'm not..lol. I hate that.
If I don't have any luck this month I'll be Oing around the 21st. So we will have a different 2ww lol..it's ok. 
GL with bding!! Baby dust to you Lorna!! How nice would it be to get prego the first month ntnp?? =]


----------



## arikalane22

CrunchyGal said:


> Still here!! 29 days!!! I'm praying for an October 2014 baby

Still here huh?? lol Silent bystander?? =]
If I'm not prego this month(we ntnped this month) then me too!!


----------



## moopsie

arikalane22 said:


> Hey ladies!! Me and DH are wtt until Jan. 2014 for #2. Just wanting a wtt buddy!! Someone to connect with and we can help each other through the tww that we will start in January! FUN FUN!! :hugs:

My hubby and I also decided to start trying in January 2014. :) It will be our first baby if we are successful. :) Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## JT2013

Not long now ladies! Just looking at my ticker makes me excited!!


----------



## arikalane22

moopsie said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Me and DH are wtt until Jan. 2014 for #2. Just wanting a wtt buddy!! Someone to connect with and we can help each other through the tww that we will start in January! FUN FUN!! :hugs:
> 
> My hubby and I also decided to start trying in January 2014. :) It will be our first baby if we are successful. :) Best of luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh the first..SO EXCITING!! It's addictive..lol..having kids and all. =]
DH and I are going for #2 in Jan. We want to have a brother/sister for DD.


----------



## arikalane22

Lorna,
OMG I am COVERED in spider veins!! They are so prominent that I can see tiny ones on my toes. And when I blew my nose yesterday there was a little blood in my snot. I really think that I'm preggers..I'm going to feel like an idiot when af shows up..lol. I took a test this morning and I though I saw a very very very very very very very faint line but when I took it to the light it was "gone". I'm 10 dpo today. AF due Sat. we will see


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies, may I join you? I lost my baby over the weekend so I am back wtt until we feel ready to TTC again. Hoping for January 2014.

Xx


----------



## moopsie

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I lost my baby over the weekend so I am back wtt until we feel ready to TTC again. Hoping for January 2014.
> 
> Xx

Oh dear, I am so sorry. Much love and i pray that you have comfort AND success!!!:flower:


----------



## moopsie

Fingers crossed!!! Excited for you!


----------



## apple_20

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I lost my baby over the weekend so I am back wtt until we feel ready to TTC again. Hoping for January 2014.
> 
> Xx

Im sorry you've just come here under such circumstances but welcome. I hope you start to feel more normal soon. Will you be ttc before first af or waiting a cycle?


----------



## apple_20

arikalane22 said:


> Lorna,
> OMG I am COVERED in spider veins!! They are so prominent that I can see tiny ones on my toes. And when I blew my nose yesterday there was a little blood in my snot. I really think that I'm preggers..I'm going to feel like an idiot when af shows up..lol. I took a test this morning and I though I saw a very very very very very very very faint line but when I took it to the light it was "gone". I'm 10 dpo today. AF due Sat. we will see

That sounds promising try holding out tomorrow so if that was a line it gets 48 hours to get darker.

I can't believe how close Jan is. And that I get an extra free bonus cycle too!


----------



## sailorsgirl

No we will wait until after AF at the minimum as I dont want the worry over Christmas :) plus we need to take some time to feel more normal.

Ooh fingers crossed arikalane!! So exciting.

Xxx


----------



## arikalane22

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I lost my baby over the weekend so I am back wtt until we feel ready to TTC again. Hoping for January 2014.
> 
> Xx

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have a lot of respect for women like you that get back up and try again. =]
And of course you can join us!! We are all patiently waiting. I had a ntnp tww this month(my freebie from DH to hold me over until Jan.) so I'm still waiting for af. We will see.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> Lorna,
> OMG I am COVERED in spider veins!! They are so prominent that I can see tiny ones on my toes. And when I blew my nose yesterday there was a little blood in my snot. I really think that I'm preggers..I'm going to feel like an idiot when af shows up..lol. I took a test this morning and I though I saw a very very very very very very very faint line but when I took it to the light it was "gone". I'm 10 dpo today. AF due Sat. we will see
> 
> That sounds promising try holding out tomorrow so if that was a line it gets 48 hours to get darker.
> 
> I can't believe how close Jan is. And that I get an extra free bonus cycle too!Click to expand...

OMG!! I know..I will be disappointed if this month didn't take, but then theres always Jan. and Feb. and March and April and May and June and July and August and Sept. and Oct. and Nov...lets hope and pray it doesn't take that long..lol.

I read reviews on amazon(should have read them before purchasing the cheapies) on the internet cheapies..I got the clinical guard. The amazon reviews were 50/50 but I found an entire forum(not sure what site) that said that the CG strips were crap. So IDK..anyway..

I'm excited for you on your freebie this month..How nice if it would stick. =]


----------



## upsy daisy1

Hey girls im still here too!!! Waiting patiently till january xx


----------



## arikalane22

WHOLLY BLUE VEINS AND INSOMNIA. I'm even more covered than before and I haven't been able to sleep the past 2 nights!! UGH!! Still BFN on internet cheapies. I think I'm going to give in and buy a CB off brand today..maybe even CB..lol. I just know I am. I'll be in shock if af shows up..the witch..lol. 
(Watching The Secret Garden((love that movie..lol..I'm such a kid))..the music in that movie makes me wanna cry..lol)


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Hey girls im still here too!!! Waiting patiently till january xx

Oh goody..you may be preggers before your wedding,daisy. Better buy a stretchy dress..lol..you know for the bloating and all early on. =]


----------



## apple_20

upsy daisy1 said:


> Hey girls im still here too!!! Waiting patiently till january xx

Well done you being patient I haven't managed that lol. Preggers by your wedding if not honey moon baby?


----------



## apple_20

sailorsgirl said:


> No we will wait until after AF at the minimum as I dont want the worry over Christmas :) plus we need to take some time to feel more normal.
> 
> Ooh fingers crossed arikalane!! So exciting.
> 
> Xxx

It's a good idea. We took a break after my mc and I feel much better for it. I felt so empty and desperate failing to concieve straight away and the pressure was too much .


----------



## fairyy

We are also going to TTC from January. Few more days to go. So excited. :happydance:


----------



## moopsie

fairyy said:


> We are also going to TTC from January. Few more days to go. So excited. :happydance:

:D have fun and good luck!!! :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah so excited for everyone.

We are not sure how long we will have to wait now. My miscarriage isnt going as straightforward as first thought. My hcg levels are not dropping as quickly as they should so it may take a lot longer to get my first af before we can begin TTC :(

Xx


----------



## arikalane22

sailorsgirl said:


> Ah so excited for everyone.
> 
> We are not sure how long we will have to wait now. My miscarriage isnt going as straightforward as first thought. My hcg levels are not dropping as quickly as they should so it may take a lot longer to get my first af before we can begin TTC :(
> 
> Xx

Try not to get too down over it(easier said than done..I'm sure=/). If not Jan. then Feb. =] I'm sure we will still be here to cheer you on. =] I couldn't imagine how you must already feel givin your loss. The only was I can relate to that situation is that when I was pregnant with DD she had a vanishing twin. Just try and be strong. We will all be in this together. We all want the same thing.(To watch Barney and Blues Clues for the next several years..lol)


----------



## arikalane22

Feeling like af is on her way now..oh well if she comes..I know it will happen eventually. =]


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm still here too, just waiting for AF to show. Not trying until the end of jan so it likely means two more afs after this then we can go for it. Aiming for a baby any time after the middle of oct because we have a wedding in Cyprus to go to at the beginning of sep and you've gotta be less than 36 weeks to fly. Waiting is so hard so I've been trying to avoid b&b a bit and keep myself busy with work and Christmas prep!


----------



## fairyy

Two more AFs to go for me too.


----------



## angiepie

I was waiting for AF too and it came today! I keep cross posting this but I'm so excited that it's my last cycle til TTC. I'm still in disbelief. :)


----------



## arikalane22

If af shows up tomorrow then it will be my 2nd to last af until ttc. Ugh I know it's not too far away, but it seems like forever. It would be SO much easier without the 2ww. IDK how I did it when we got pregnant with DD. I NEVER paid any attention to my tww. UGH..I should have never started charting...lol.


----------



## apple_20

Any news on af? Fingers and toes crossed.

We have reached the point where there is a small chance that bd now could result in bfp. Cd 10 now :)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Any news on af? Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> We have reached the point where there is a small chance that bd now could result in bfp. Cd 10 now :)

No af yet..she's due today..I think I feel her:shrug: OH WELL..I'm just happy if I get an answer either way you know..like I'm over symptom spotting..ugh!! lol

OMG!! Are you going to go for it..I know it's called not TRY not prevent but it's a little hard to do when you track your cycle..
BD LIKE CRAZY!! =]


----------



## Anniebobs

AF is late... trying not to get too hopeful but as we've only been using the pullout method there is a tiny chance!


----------



## MellyH

Ooooooh maybe!


----------



## upsy daisy1

Omg so many of you in the tww. Any news yet? Im hoping to be preg by the wedding.well i dont ovulate till end of Jam so i prob wont even know by then.actually my period is due on the wedding day LOL so Lets hope Bean catches first time!! Yes so i have to wait the whole of Jan to try!!! So anxious!!!! Hope everyone is well and Getting all their vitamins! X


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> AF is late... trying not to get too hopeful but as we've only been using the pullout method there is a tiny chance!

my Ob told me that the pull out method is the 2nd least effective form of bc..ummmm..maybe..lol (the first is some sort of cervical cup..don't remember what he called it)

So still no af today..I had a few tiny spots of blood when I checked my cx earlier but other than that nothing. I think I might have another infection..GRRRR!! I hope it's cause I'm pregnant..lol. I'm having some weird stuff going on today so I'm like IDK..my vagina is swollen on the inside and my cx is way high up and I'm pretty dry. There's really no pain other than when it gets super dry at times it's uncomfortable. IDK what it is. Sorry for the t.m.i. I kinda feel like af will come but I hope not.


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> AF is late... trying not to get too hopeful but as we've only been using the pullout method there is a tiny chance!

How late are you??


----------



## Anniebobs

arikalane22 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> AF is late... trying not to get too hopeful but as we've only been using the pullout method there is a tiny chance!
> 
> How late are you??Click to expand...

I normally have a 24/25 day cycle with a day of spotting before so AF should have been here today or yesterday but there's no sign and no spotting... getting a bit hopeful now! I only have a cb digi so don't want to waste it but really tempted to test in the morning. 

Are you going to test?


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> AF is late... trying not to get too hopeful but as we've only been using the pullout method there is a tiny chance!
> 
> How late are you??Click to expand...
> 
> I normally have a 24/25 day cycle with a day of spotting before so AF should have been here today or yesterday but there's no sign and no spotting... getting a bit hopeful now! I only have a cb digi so don't want to waste it but really tempted to test in the morning.
> 
> Are you going to test?Click to expand...

I'm going to wait at least a week if af doesn't show. I am shamed to say I have taken 23hpts this tww..lol. I don't want to waste any more money on them until I feel like I have cause to take one. I'm hopeful too but IDK..I'm worried about all this dryness and swelling down there. It's never happened to me before. IDK what it is. I almost wish that I'd start af so I'd be wet down there again..the dryness, while not painful really, is pretty frickin annoying..lol. 
(Wow..you're cycles are short=]..that's good your tww comes faster..my cycles are 28 days)


----------



## Anniebobs

Yeah I've always had short cycles, sucks when you're not trying though! I couldn't handle another mc so kinda don't wanna know yet.


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> Yeah I've always had short cycles, sucks when you're not trying though! I couldn't handle another mc so kinda don't wanna know yet.

I never realized how many women have m/c's until I started looking at these kind of forums. It scares me..it can happen to anyone. What gets me is that so many already have healthy kids and then after that when they try again it just starts happening. Like I know you have a 2 year old..it's just crazy how stuff happens. I'm sorry. =[


----------



## Anniebobs

arikalane22 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I've always had short cycles, sucks when you're not trying though! I couldn't handle another mc so kinda don't wanna know yet.
> 
> I never realized how many women have m/c's until I started looking at these kind of forums. It scares me..it can happen to anyone. What gets me is that so many already have healthy kids and then after that when they try again it just starts happening. Like I know you have a 2 year old..it's just crazy how stuff happens. I'm sorry. =[Click to expand...

Thanks I just really never expected it to happen to me, even though I know it's really common. I always felt lucky considering how quickly we fell with dd. Hopefully this time ill be lucky again.


----------



## arikalane22

Well, I'm spotting now so I think af has arrived. OH WELL!! I'm soposed to O again on the 21st so hopefully we will ntnp then too. If not then I guess I can wait like originally planned. lol


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I've always had short cycles, sucks when you're not trying though! I couldn't handle another mc so kinda don't wanna know yet.
> 
> I never realized how many women have m/c's until I started looking at these kind of forums. It scares me..it can happen to anyone. What gets me is that so many already have healthy kids and then after that when they try again it just starts happening. Like I know you have a 2 year old..it's just crazy how stuff happens. I'm sorry. =[Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I just really never expected it to happen to me, even though I know it's really common. I always felt lucky considering how quickly we fell with dd. Hopefully this time ill be lucky again.Click to expand...

I don't think anyone really expects things like that to happen. Opposite to m/c I have a friend that was told by her dr. that she would never have kids. She has POF(premature ovarian failure..where your ovaries are shriveled up to nothing..they pretty much don't contain any living eggs I guess) and she has (unfortunately) herpes and she got pregnant with just ntnp(cause she thought she couldn't have kids..lol..her body was like just kidding!!) and now has a healthy 2 1/2 yr old. It's crazy how some circumstances can seem SO bad and others SO good and have totally different outcomes.


----------



## arikalane22

Still no af. I spotted a little yesterday..three separate times but only a few drops each time. IDK what's going on. Ugh! I wish if the witch was gonna show she would just show already so that I can move on..


----------



## Anniebobs

We'll AF is here, but that's good at least I know the pullout method is working and maybe my cycles are getting longer this one was 26 days. 2 more AFs after this one!


----------



## apple_20

If only af just arrived on time as expected so we don't have to get our hopes up!


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> We'll AF is here, but that's good at least I know the pullout method is working and maybe my cycles are getting longer this one was 26 days. 2 more AFs after this one!

I still haven't started af..I'm a day late now. I can't remember the last time I was late. I hope my cycles aren't getting all messed up before I start trying so it'll make it hard for us..
I had some CrAZy dreams last night and yesterday when I took a nap..the one yesterday was about my father-in-law moving back in the house(he passed away in 2010) and the ones last night were about me being pregnant but I had 2 kids that I was knowingly pregnant with but don't remember having and I was pregnant again in my dream..it was SO weird. I didn't like it..


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> If only af just arrived on time as expected so we don't have to get our hopes up!

I know..what a b****..lol


----------



## Anniebobs

apple_20 said:


> If only af just arrived on time as expected so we don't have to get our hopes up!

I know! Last month was a mc so I think that's probably messed me up this month. Anyway, I just ordered myself a whole new running outfit to cheer myself up. I love running, I don't think of anything while I'm out its like meditation for me so is perfect for wtt / ttc. What hobbies do you all have?


----------



## sailorsgirl

I love anything crafty. Plus I love photography, I recently shot my very first wedding!! I loved it!!

Running sounds like a lovely time out though :) 

Xx


----------



## arikalane22

sailorsgirl said:


> I love anything crafty. Plus I love photography, I recently shot my very first wedding!! I loved it!!
> 
> Running sounds like a lovely time out though :)
> 
> Xx

I'm a fan of crafty too. =] 
I also like food..lol..making and eating.
I wish I had somewhere to run..my road is SO busy all the time and has no sidewalks so I have to drive to the track to walk or run...


----------



## apple_20

Hey any sign if af? 

I'm twiddling my thumbs waiting to o so I can symptom spot. Of course though I'm ntnp I am trying I don't know how you can't be if you know that having sex within a certain week can cause pg? Anyway we are doing good bd cd 7, 9, 10 and hopefully tonight cd 12 trying to cover for a possible short cycle though I'm not convinced it is. 

I'm actually not looking forward to tww as there's nothing proactive to do. Got to keep busy with xmas stuff got work drinks Friday and trip to London to see family planned next week.

How about you guys got busy xmas plans to make time fly?


----------



## arikalane22

Ok this is soposed to be day 3 of my period..I am so afraid to test but I know I'm gonna have to. I'm gonna go out today so I'll buy one(or 2 or 3..lol) then.
I'm feeling a bit down over this whole thing. I have had a few dreams now about being pregnant and it makes me want it SO bad. If I am not prego I'm going to be heart-broken. The only "symptoms" I'm having is the prominent blue veins all over my body..but it's not only dark blue veins I have new varicose veins now on my arms, legs, and feet..weird. Oh and I am tired..but I'm always tired lol. And my cervix has been high(almost unreachable) soft and closed for the past few days. I know that that is a sign of preg. but I also know it could be anything. I just want to know whats going on. I'm not as eager to test as I was before my period was due because now I know that if I test it SHOULD be a bfp and if it's not I won't know how to feel..ugh..being a girl is SO hard. lol =]


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Hey any sign if af?
> 
> I'm twiddling my thumbs waiting to o so I can symptom spot. Of course though I'm ntnp I am trying I don't know how you can't be if you know that having sex within a certain week can cause pg? Anyway we are doing good bd cd 7, 9, 10 and hopefully tonight cd 12 trying to cover for a possible short cycle though I'm not convinced it is.
> 
> I'm actually not looking forward to tww as there's nothing proactive to do. Got to keep busy with xmas stuff got work drinks Friday and trip to London to see family planned next week.
> 
> How about you guys got busy xmas plans to make time fly?

Hopefully this is your month!! I would bd every day until like 3 days after O..just in case you're off. =] Your poor DH is going to be so tired.

We aren't doing anything aside from taking dd to the mall this week sometime to get her picture made with Santa(again..lol). And then I have tons of free time until Christmas Eve and the Christmas. 
My tww is over but only because it's turning into my 3ww. UGH..


----------



## upsy daisy1

Any news arikalane22? Fingers crossed!!!! X


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Any news arikalane22? Fingers crossed!!!! X

I just took a hpt..BFN of course..IDK..Its really starting to get me down..when I was pregnant with dd I found out like a week before my period was even due so I'm thinking something else is going on..we will see


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry about the bfn are they reliable tests? Are you normally regular cycles?

Yep oh is gonna be v tired (already is!) I have hears every day can be bad something to do with sperm quality but oh is 24 with no known issues so should I be okay?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah sorry about your bfn :( xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry about the bfn, hope AF hurries up and shows for you now. You're ntnping this month aren't you?

I love crafty stuff too, I run a business online mostly selling handmade wedding gifts. I started it on mat leave then was able to quit my job this summer to do it full time. Love being my own boss. 

Anyone else doing elf on the shelf this year for their LOs? Our elf (Elfred) has just decorated the porch with a load of paper snowflakes. It was so much fun, I've not made those in years! Can't wait til DD sees it.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Me me me :) although our elf has been sat in our tree for nearly a week. Oops. Im in a group on fb for elf on the shelf and its brill seeing all the adventures!!
How is your lo getting on with it? 

Xx


----------



## angiepie

What exactly is elf on the shelf?! I tried googling but still couldn't really figure it out...not a tradition we have here!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I'm sorry about the bfn are they reliable tests? Are you normally regular cycles?
> 
> Yep oh is gonna be v tired (already is!) I have hears every day can be bad something to do with sperm quality but oh is 24 with no known issues so should I be okay?

I don't think that bding every day would be bad. I mean they say to do it every other day so that you don't miss your O day so I don't see why doubling that would be a problem. 

I think I just started my period..ugh..
Yeah my cycles are regular as can be. I think that the medicine I had to take for my vaginal infection delayed my O by a couple of days and that's why af is so late. I hope thats it. I don't want my cycles to be messed up since we are starting to try. It's frustrating to ttc. lol We will make it though and we will have little hellions to prove it. =]


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> Sorry about the bfn, hope AF hurries up and shows for you now. You're ntnping this month aren't you?
> 
> I love crafty stuff too, I run a business online mostly selling handmade wedding gifts. I started it on mat leave then was able to quit my job this summer to do it full time. Love being my own boss.
> 
> Anyone else doing elf on the shelf this year for their LOs? Our elf (Elfred) has just decorated the porch with a load of paper snowflakes. It was so much fun, I've not made those in years! Can't wait til DD sees it.

Yeah I think that DH feels bad about the ntnp this month not working so we are gonna do it again this month. Now I just gotta wait for af to get here full blown(if this is af..hopefully) and we can bd like C-R-A-Z-Y!! =] 

I only decorated the kitchen this year..lol..it's the only place I can put stuff where DD can't get it and destroy it. I put up the tree too but that's it, aside from the kitchen. When she gets a bit older we can decorate the whole house again..hopefully..


----------



## arikalane22

angiepie said:


> What exactly is elf on the shelf?! I tried googling but still couldn't really figure it out...not a tradition we have here!

I don't know what that is either..lol. I live in Tennessee(US) and we only have our country traditions here. =]


----------



## Anniebobs

sailorsgirl said:


> Me me me :) although our elf has been sat in our tree for nearly a week. Oops. Im in a group on fb for elf on the shelf and its brill seeing all the adventures!!
> How is your lo getting on with it?
> 
> Xx

She absolutely loves it, every morning she goes looking for him and when she finds him says 'what you doin elfred?', the way she says it is just so cute! 

Elf on the shelf is a tradition I never had growing up either - another mum told me about it and I though dd would love it. The way we've done it is elf showed up on 1st December with a book explaining the tradition, we read DD the book and named him. Each day elfred keeps an eye on dd and each night he reports back to Santa if she's been naughty or nice. But when he gets back from the North Pole he gets bored so has a bit of a play. He's supposed to be in a different place each morning when the child gets up. 

So far elfred has built a tower out of DDs books and Lego, had a snowball fight with all her toys, strung up paperchains all over the living room, had a teaparty with her stuffed animals, had a bath and scribbled all over the tiles in bath crayons and just hidden in random places when I couldn't be bothered! I'm going to end it on Christmas Eve with him giving her a present (some new pjs). Love it!


----------



## moopsie

I have read that BDing every day does not reduce the quality of sperm but can reduce he amount in a single ejaculation.

Sorry about that dumb bfn!!


----------



## arikalane22

Anniebobs said:


> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Me me me :) although our elf has been sat in our tree for nearly a week. Oops. Im in a group on fb for elf on the shelf and its brill seeing all the adventures!!
> How is your lo getting on with it?
> 
> Xx
> 
> She absolutely loves it, every morning she goes looking for him and when she finds him says 'what you doin elfred?', the way she says it is just so cute!
> 
> Elf on the shelf is a tradition I never had growing up either - another mum told me about it and I though dd would love it. The way we've done it is elf showed up on 1st December with a book explaining the tradition, we read DD the book and named him. Each day elfred keeps an eye on dd and each night he reports back to Santa if she's been naughty or nice. But when he gets back from the North Pole he gets bored so has a bit of a play. He's supposed to be in a different place each morning when the child gets up.
> 
> So far elfred has built a tower out of DDs books and Lego, had a snowball fight with all her toys, strung up paperchains all over the living room, had a teaparty with her stuffed animals, had a bath and scribbled all over the tiles in bath crayons and just hidden in random places when I couldn't be bothered! I'm going to end it on Christmas Eve with him giving her a present (some new pjs). Love it!Click to expand...

OMG!! I'm going to do that next year..that is the most awesome thing I have ever heard!! =] SO EXCITING!!


----------



## arikalane22

OK so I though af was here last night and this morning NOTHING..another bfn too..ugh..so over it


----------



## geordie_gal

Sprinkling baby dust your way Jan 2014 WTT'ers 
I was WTT in April, now due my little man Jan 27th!
Seems like April was a lifetime ago. 
Good luck and I hope to see you in the BFP boards soon! x


----------



## arikalane22

Scratch that last post..af is here..she's just taking her sweet a** time. I hope this period doesn't last FoReVeR. I wanna get to the bding. =]

Took DD to the dr. this morning. She has eczema..poor baby.=[


----------



## angiepie

AF is over for me. So last cycle now! :D


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah sorry af has shown up arikalane, 
Yey angiepie!!!
Xxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

arikalane22 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Me me me :) although our elf has been sat in our tree for nearly a week. Oops. Im in a group on fb for elf on the shelf and its brill seeing all the adventures!!
> How is your lo getting on with it?
> 
> Xx
> 
> She absolutely loves it, every morning she goes looking for him and when she finds him says 'what you doin elfred?', the way she says it is just so cute!
> 
> Elf on the shelf is a tradition I never had growing up either - another mum told me about it and I though dd would love it. The way we've done it is elf showed up on 1st December with a book explaining the tradition, we read DD the book and named him. Each day elfred keeps an eye on dd and each night he reports back to Santa if she's been naughty or nice. But when he gets back from the North Pole he gets bored so has a bit of a play. He's supposed to be in a different place each morning when the child gets up.
> 
> So far elfred has built a tower out of DDs books and Lego, had a snowball fight with all her toys, strung up paperchains all over the living room, had a teaparty with her stuffed animals, had a bath and scribbled all over the tiles in bath crayons and just hidden in random places when I couldn't be bothered! I'm going to end it on Christmas Eve with him giving her a present (some new pjs). Love it!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! I'm going to do that next year..that is the most awesome thing I have ever heard!! =] SO EXCITING!!Click to expand...

Sounds like so much fun!! I am off to buy some white wool tomorrow to make some pom pom snowballs ready for the weekend :)
Xxx


----------



## arikalane22

Still here ladies..
DH did the sweetest thing yesterday. I was feeling really down about starting my period this month and when he got off from work he told me that he had been thinking about it all day and said that he wants to really start trying this month instead of just my "freebie ntnp". YAY!! This is going to be my first official ttc cycle. AF needs to GO AWAY NOW!! =] So happy!!
So now I have to go change my status to ttc..


----------



## upsy daisy1

Yay arikalane22 thats great news.sorry about tha bfn but yay for being Able to ttc next cycle.fingers crossed for you.xx im not sure whats happening this month for me.the last 5 cycles hAVe been good.they hAVE been between 27 and 33 days.ive been Able to pin point ovulation but this month has been weird.im due on with in the next 5 days but im now having Fertile cm.like egg white.sorry tmi. Please dont say my cycles hAVE decided to play tricks on me!!! :dohh:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Woo hoo!! Great news!!

Xx


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Yay arikalane22 thats great news.sorry about tha bfn but yay for being Able to ttc next cycle.fingers crossed for you.xx im not sure whats happening this month for me.the last 5 cycles hAVe been good.they hAVE been between 27 and 33 days.ive been Able to pin point ovulation but this month has been weird.im due on with in the next 5 days but im now having Fertile cm.like egg white.sorry tmi. Please dont say my cycles hAVE decided to play tricks on me!!! :dohh:

Thanks!! I'm pretty excited.=] I would have been thrilled this month, but secretly I was a little nervous if I was pregnant this cycle because that would mean that DD and the new LO would be born in the same month..lol. I would have been super excited but I'm kind of relieved..you know what I mean. =]
And maybe you're just Oing early this month. I think I'm going to go more with my fertile cm than with my app that tells me when I'm going to O. You should be bding RIGHT NOW!! lol You should be ok though. Haven't you been bding anyway just in case?? Just think if you O earlier then you will be able to get a bfp earlier too!! YAY!


----------



## arikalane22

angiepie said:


> AF is over for me. So last cycle now! :D

SO EXCITING!! It's inching closer and closer. We are starting this month instead of Jan. now, but you're almost there. I'm so excited!!


----------



## apple_20

Sorry about your bfn but yay for ttc.
Upsydaisy I hope its just random cm I've had it before.

Afm. Think I od today had cramping I got lots of bd in including last night so I hope I caught it. Let the waiting begin!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Sorry about your bfn but yay for ttc.
> Upsydaisy I hope its just random cm I've had it before.
> 
> Afm. Think I od today had cramping I got lots of bd in including last night so I hope I caught it. Let the waiting begin!

UGH!! The dreaded tww..I will be starting mine in a couple of weeks. I don't think I'm going to go by my app. saying when I O because I'm going to delete it because it drives me nuts knowing what day this and what day that. I'm going to go on CM only. 
LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF STICKY BABY DUST!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: (X10..LOL)


----------



## moopsie

apple_20 said:


> Sorry about your bfn but yay for ttc.
> Upsydaisy I hope its just random cm I've had it before.
> 
> Afm. Think I od today had cramping I got lots of bd in including last night so I hope I caught it. Let the waiting begin!

Fingers crossed!

Ughhhh I am so antsy to start ttc next month!!!! Lol!


----------



## apple_20

I know moopsie I got so bad I started early. Oops. But af due xmas day I couldn't miss that chance.

Arikalane: I hate then last week of tww as you have to stop yourself from testing. Luckily next weekend I'm at family so it will stop me caving. I really want to wait till 24th but if I have symptoms ill test 23rd :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah fingers crossed for a christmas bfp!!

Xx


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I know moopsie I got so bad I started early. Oops. But af due xmas day I couldn't miss that chance.
> 
> Arikalane: I hate then last week of tww as you have to stop yourself from testing. Luckily next weekend I'm at family so it will stop me caving. I really want to wait till 24th but if I have symptoms ill test 23rd :)

I hope you get a BFP in time for Christmas. That's what happened when we got prego with dd. We got prego right around Thanksgiving and I tested pos. the toward the beginning of Dec. so everyone knew by Christmas. I wanted to go and get an u/s before christmas and make copies of it and put it in christmas cards but it is SO hard to get a dr. appt. during the holidays..lol. 
MORE BABY DUST!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## apple_20

Thank you! Yeah it would be amazing as a present.


----------



## shx

Hope you ladies dont mind me joining in! Me and Hubby are hoping to try for another baby in January. Im having a laparoscopy on Wednesday as been having a few health issues so hopefully after that we can start ttc :)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Thank you! Yeah it would be amazing as a present.

BEST PRESENT EVER!! lol :happydance:


----------



## arikalane22

shx said:


> Hope you ladies dont mind me joining in! Me and Hubby are hoping to try for another baby in January. Im having a laparoscopy on Wednesday as been having a few health issues so hopefully after that we can start ttc :)

We certainly don't mind. We could always use more encouragement. =]
A few of us are starting this cycle now because we can't wait(myself included lol) so we are now the ttc-Dec./wtt-Jan. club!! lol


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I'm sorry about the bfn are they reliable tests? Are you normally regular cycles?
> 
> Yep oh is gonna be v tired (already is!) I have hears every day can be bad something to do with sperm quality but oh is 24 with no known issues so should I be okay?

Just found a site that says that daily sex actually boosts your chances of conceiving because when sperm sits in a mans penis it gets "damaged" and "dies". It also said that a man who ejaculates everyday has 1/3 higher sperm quality than a man who only ejaculates 2-3x a week. 
Interesting..AF will be gone by Sunday and we will be bding like rabits!! SO EXCITED!!
Meant to say testicles..lol..not penis


----------



## apple_20

Lol thanks for that research. It can be very confusing all conflicting advise.


----------



## apple_20

Welcome shx yes we are all rather excited to ttc (im in tww now). Ttc number 2 same as you.


----------



## arikalane22

Bd last night!! YAY..I don't O until the 23rd but it won't hurt to try right now. I may O early or late this cycle. You never know..lol. 
So hows everyone else doing? 
((BABY DUST!!))


----------



## apple_20

I'm doing well just trying to keep busy. No obvious symptoms but its very early.


----------



## upsy daisy1

Im good.hAVE been having alot of pains in my lower abdomen and around back and Quite alot of discharge as i meantioned earlier.im due on today or tomorrow but nothing yet just pains.took a test few days ago just to be sure im not preg although we havent been trying we use the pull out method.it was negative but still Getting the same symptoms so im going drs tomorrow.hope there isnt a problem as we are planning to ttc at the end of this month.has anyone had this??


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I'm doing well just trying to keep busy. No obvious symptoms but its very early.

when are you testing..Christmas wasn't it?? =] I'm so excited for you and yeah it's still kinda early for symptoms. I remember with DD I didn't have ANY symptoms until like 5 weeks. I tested a week before af was due just because something told me I should. IDK..I just knew. I hope it's like that this time too. lol


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Im good.hAVE been having alot of pains in my lower abdomen and around back and Quite alot of discharge as i meantioned earlier.im due on today or tomorrow but nothing yet just pains.took a test few days ago just to be sure im not preg although we havent been trying we use the pull out method.it was negative but still Getting the same symptoms so im going drs tomorrow.hope there isnt a problem as we are planning to ttc at the end of this month.has anyone had this??

earlier today..lol-That's kind of what happened with me this past month. It started off bad back ache and abdominal pain then I ended up having a bacterial infection. I hope that's not whats going on with you. Maybe you ARE preg. and you just think you're not..lol. That would be amazing!! I would be totally jealous.:winkwink: Let us know what the dr. says. 
:dust::dust::dust:

1:06am-I just thought of this..did you O this month..you may be Oing super late?? I mean lower abdominal pain, backache, and lots of cm?? Just start a month early..just a thought..=]
(could also be why af isn't here yet)


----------



## arikalane22

I think I'm gonna O early this month. I have an increase in cm already and it's getting thinner and I just kinda feel O coming on. We BDd today. We are planning to bd every other day until the day before "O" and then we will bd O and the day after. UGH! I NEVER THOUGH I WOULD BE PLANNING OUT SEX..lol =] Baby making......

Anyway enough about me..how are we all doing??


----------



## arikalane22

how did the dr. go daisy??


----------



## apple_20

I'm good just got a sore left Boob. 

Odd lol.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I'm good just got a sore left Boob.
> 
> Odd lol.

just the left one?? that does sound odd..maybe a good sign?? =]
I haven't Od yet so I can't even symptom spot like normal..lol. I really hope it happens this month. The only health issue I have is I'm (very)overweight(225lbs @ 5'2 1/2" =\ ) so I'm hoping that's not gonna affect things too much. When I told my ob that I was going to start ttc soon he told me that I was doing good on my weight because I have lost ALL of my baby weight from dd. He didn't say you need to lose weight or anything before you get pregnant again. Either he was being nice(lol) or he doesn't think I'm too unhealthy. 
Sorry about the paragraph..being a housewife is kind of boring sometimes..lol. :wacko:


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I'm good just got a sore left Boob.
> 
> Odd lol.

so lorna you should be like 8 or 9 dpo?? have you taken a test yet. I would have already broke down lol


----------



## apple_20

Somewhere between 6 and 9 dpo. I'm not even buying a test or I will test early. 

Are you doing opks?


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Somewhere between 6 and 9 dpo. I'm not even buying a test or I will test early.
> 
> Are you doing opks?

I wouldn't buy any either..lol too early yet 
no I'm not going to do those until we've been trying for 6 months. I'm going to go by my cm until then. Hopefully we will get it this month. I'm so excited!!


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Hi ladies!

I'm still here; just counting down the days until we can start trying again! My wife and I have been on a break for a few months because I work weddings and a summer due date would eff up my business pretty badly. I expect to ovulate on Jan 15.

Right now we're unsure whether we'll be using fresh or frozen sperm; we're evaluating our donor options anew. So the "how" of our conception is nebulous at the moment, but we'll sort it out soon. 

I've been doing a fertility yoga class, acupuncture, and taking a prenatal. Also working out 4 days a week and trying to stay healthy and sane, which has been challenging as a close friend just died unexpectedly, and my wife's business has been crazy busy (she's a maker and her business is off the hook during the holidays) so we've both been stressed. 

I'm 37. This will be the 3rd cycle we'll have tried. Really hoping that my midwife friend was right when she said "you should have no trouble getting pregnant in 3-5 cycles if they're well-timed". :) After 1.5 years of trying to get my wife pregnant, I can't help but feel like "this is taking forever!!!", but I have to remember that we're starting the clock fresh with me. 

When is everyone else expecting to ovulate?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hello! 
Can I join you all? 
I've brought my TTC date forward to jan.


----------



## apple_20

Wow preggomyeggo you've been busy! I agree you are starting afresh with you sorry this is taking so long with the added complication of how to concieve. 

Welcome yoyo! 

yep January is so nearly here!


----------



## arikalane22

PregoMyEggo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm still here; just counting down the days until we can start trying again! My wife and I have been on a break for a few months because I work weddings and a summer due date would eff up my business pretty badly. I expect to ovulate on Jan 15.
> 
> Right now we're unsure whether we'll be using fresh or frozen sperm; we're evaluating our donor options anew. So the "how" of our conception is nebulous at the moment, but we'll sort it out soon.
> 
> I've been doing a fertility yoga class, acupuncture, and taking a prenatal. Also working out 4 days a week and trying to stay healthy and sane, which has been challenging as a close friend just died unexpectedly, and my wife's business has been crazy busy (she's a maker and her business is off the hook during the holidays) so we've both been stressed.
> 
> I'm 37. This will be the 3rd cycle we'll have tried. Really hoping that my midwife friend was right when she said "you should have no trouble getting pregnant in 3-5 cycles if they're well-timed". :) After 1.5 years of trying to get my wife pregnant, I can't help but feel like "this is taking forever!!!", but I have to remember that we're starting the clock fresh with me.
> 
> When is everyone else expecting to ovulate?

That's one of the advantages of same sex marriage(in women at least lol). If one doesn't work you can try the other. Sometimes I wish DH could get pregnant instead of me lol. Hang in there. :hugs: Jan. may be your month. New year. New adventure.
Anyway, a couple of us have already started ttc, myself included. I O in about 5 days so we have been bding every other day..sometimes more. =] I'm SO EXCITED!! I hope it happens this month. We "kind of tried" last month but we only BDd like 2 days before I was soposed to O. But I think that I Od late last month because I started my period 2 days late. Ugh..being a girl..lol:wacko:


----------



## arikalane22

Yo_Yo said:


> Hello!
> Can I join you all?
> I've brought my TTC date forward to jan.

HELLO!! Of course you can join!!
A few of us are starting this month now, but if we don't get bfps this month then we will be ttc in Jan. =]
When do you O in Jan??(If you know)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Wow preggomyeggo you've been busy! I agree you are starting afresh with you sorry this is taking so long with the added complication of how to concieve.
> 
> Welcome yoyo!
> 
> yep January is so nearly here!

How's your boob, Lorna?? lol :haha:


----------



## apple_20

Lol its okay still slightly sore. I'll be away for a few days I tested this morning 8dpo ish negative second morning pee. Did it mainly so I could have wine this weekend with no guilt. Anyway left the other test at home so I can't test again until a more reasonable time!

Good luck with the bd its proactive week for you!


----------



## upsy daisy1

Hey girls hope everyone's well.lots of ttc I see.I'm still hanging about waiting.I still haven't got my period this month.I think I'm now 3 days late but I don't think I'm pregnant.I think it's just my body messing around.I went doctors test and she tested for infection and pregnancy and negative for both. I'm still having all the funny pains in my lower abdomen.sometimes sharp, sometime s a dull ache.she said if it carrys on to come back and maybe do some bloods. I'm a little irritated as my cycles have been quite regular the last 5 months since stopping the pill, averaging out at 30 days.why now when I'm planning to ttc next month does my body decide to act up.ahhh the joys of being a woman lol. I hope it's positive for you girls trying ttc this month.lots of baby dust!!!!! X


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Hey girls hope everyone's well.lots of ttc I see.I'm still hanging about waiting.I still haven't got my period this month.I think I'm now 3 days late but I don't think I'm pregnant.I think it's just my body messing around.I went doctors test and she tested for infection and pregnancy and negative for both. I'm still having all the funny pains in my lower abdomen.sometimes sharp, sometime s a dull ache.she said if it carrys on to come back and maybe do some bloods. I'm a little irritated as my cycles have been quite regular the last 5 months since stopping the pill, averaging out at 30 days.why now when I'm planning to ttc next month does my body decide to act up.ahhh the joys of being a woman lol. I hope it's positive for you girls trying ttc this month.lots of baby dust!!!!! X

Thanks daisy..I'm sorry that your cycles getting all out of whack. Funny it's getting like that when you are getting ready to ttc. 
I kinda know what you mean though. My cycles have been kinda funny lately and I swear just a few months ago for like 6 months I knew exactly when I Od because I had TONS of ewcm, cramping and even a couple of months when I had some spotting on O day. Now it's like I'm guessing. I don't get as much cm as I was getting just a few months ago. It's annoying. It makes me feel "less fertile" even though I know the amount of cm doesn't necessarily mean anything. Some women stay fairly dry and still O like normal. 
Like you said the joys of being a woman..lol. :wacko:


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Lol its okay still slightly sore. I'll be away for a few days I tested this morning 8dpo ish negative second morning pee. Did it mainly so I could have wine this weekend with no guilt. Anyway left the other test at home so I can't test again until a more reasonable time!
> 
> Good luck with the bd its proactive week for you!

I hope you have fun on your trip and good job leaving the other test at home. Maybe you'll get a BFP when you get back!! I think you'll know when you start drinking if you're pregnant or not. I drank like a 3 or 4 days before bfp with dd and I only drank one beer and something told me to stop. I'm glad I did!! A glass of wine or 2 shouldn't hurt though if you are. My mom used to take a glass or so when she was pregnant. The dr. said she could..lol. IDK 
Anyway. Yeah I'm hoping that this week it will happen. I'm kind of nervous because I think I might have Od yesterday(didn't bd). Last night I was having some cramping just on my left side and also a little bit of dull lower back pain and some increase in cm. The cm was different that ewcm though it was like a mix of ewcm and the jelly glob kind of cm. It was weird. I worry that we didn't bd yesterday. We did bd the two days before so maybe if I did O yesterday(5-6days early=/) then we might have a good chance. We are going to continue to bd like crazy though..well as crazy as you can with a 16 month old in the room. lol We are moving her to her room at 18 months(Feb.) so I'm looking forward to that.lol
OK..sorry about the paragraph..lol..you know how I am. =]


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi all girls! I'm wet baby number 2 in the new year aswell! Could really do with buddies/friends to share our journey with :) x


----------



## mrs sunflower

Hi all! I'm waiting until mid-January to start TTC #2. I have a big certifying test for work in September and I need to be able to fly to take it so I have to hold firm to my start date. I'm so ready for another but I just keep telling myself it's just 1 cycle away now. My DS is turning 2 this month.


----------



## arikalane22

Nanninoo said:


> Hi all girls! I'm wet baby number 2 in the new year aswell! Could really do with buddies/friends to share our journey with :) x

HEY!! I'm Arika. Currently ttc #2. My plan was to wtt until Jan. but I just can't wait and a month won't hurt..lol. =] DD will be turning 2 in Aug. so if we get pregnant from now on she will be 2 when the new LO is born and my edd will be after her birthday too(obviously..lol) so that is perfect for us!
Anyway, we are all here for each other so if you have anything you need to get out that maybe you can't talk to DH or anyone else about we are here because chances are we are going through pretty similar things..lol. 
Sorry about the paragraph..I do that A LOT..I'm a stay at home mom ttc:wacko:..enough said


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Hi all! I'm waiting until mid-January to start TTC #2. I have a big certifying test for work in September and I need to be able to fly to take it so I have to hold firm to my start date. I'm so ready for another but I just keep telling myself it's just 1 cycle away now. My DS is turning 2 this month.

HELLO!! I'm ttc #2 right now. I'm Arika. As I said in a previous post I just couldn't wait. But I just wanted to let you know we are all super excited and we are here for each other. I know I don't like to talk to family about this type of thing because some can be a little unsupportive. My Mom says that I shouldn't have another one yet because when we were in school(I have an older sister-20 months apart, and a younger brother-4 years apart) that it was hard to go to all of our school functions and pay for year books and things like that. What logic..lol. Anyway just wanted to say HI and welcome to our little club. =]


----------



## upsy daisy1

Hi mrs sunflower and nanninoo.welcome to the crazy ttc club. Like arika said we are a supportive bunch and are here through your ttc time. Ready to give our support throughout and hopefully we can all move up through tww and trimesters together!!!! Woop woop. Anyway im also wtt for no2.mia is almost 4 and im Getting married in feb but will be ttc in january. xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Thanks for the welcome anikalane22 and upsy daisy1 and hello! :hi:
Abit about me I'm Natalie, 26 and from the uk. Have a 20 month old son and I have always said I would like baby #2 around the time our son is 2 which is in april so we are going to start ttc on my next cycle in January!fingers crossed as it will be a clomid baby as that is what I had to conceive my son! X


----------



## arikalane22

Nanninoo said:


> Thanks for the welcome anikalane22 and upsy daisy1 and hello! :hi:
> Abit about me I'm Natalie, 26 and from the uk. Have a 20 month old son and I have always said I would like baby #2 around the time our son is 2 which is in april so we are going to start ttc on my next cycle in January!fingers crossed as it will be a clomid baby as that is what I had to conceive my son! X

We were originally going to wtt until after DDs 2nd birthday, but I decided that I can't wait that long(it's 9 months away). lol
When are you soposed to O in Jan?? 
If this cycle doesn't take then I will O around the 20th. =] Hopefully I will be pregnant by then, but who knows. 
Anyway this is for you for next month--:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:--


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Hi ladies! We were thinking of starting to TTC in November, but for a couple of reasons we delayed unti January. I am so excited, less than a month to go now and then we'll be over in TTC... yay!!!


----------



## mrs sunflower

Thanks for the welcomes! It's nice to have a supportive group - my husband doesn't really understand that it's much more of an emotional journey for me. Lots of baby dust to those who are ttc! :dust:


----------



## kitty28

Hi ladies, just the thought that our time is almost here just sends chills up and down my spine. My OH and I have been living in different parts of the world due to work and educational reasons!!! He is excited too, we were having a conversation and he was like "for us to be successful then we need to :sex: a lot right!" With a huge smile on his face :happydance::blush::winkwink:!!!! Ladies this is our time. Tonnes and tonnes of stickiest baby dust to all of us :hugs::flower::thumbup:


----------



## arikalane22

OMG! My cm is switching from creamy to ewcm..time to bd!! YAY!! I'm so excited..lol.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Yay Arika! It would be really exciting if you got pregnant on your first cycle. Did you get pregnant easily with your first?


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Yay Arika! It would be really exciting if you got pregnant on your first cycle. Did you get pregnant easily with your first?

It took us 5 months ntnp. I didn't chart or anything. Never paid attention to when I Od so I'd say that was pretty quick for ntnp. We just let nature take it's course with that..lol. I really hope I get pregnant this month. It's funny because I knew when it happened. We BDd the Thanksgiving Day and it just "felt" different. And when I took a hpt(3 to be exact..lol) 2 weeks later it was bfp right away. That was the first hpt I had taken the whole 5 months of ntnp. I just knew somehow. I hope it's like that this time..probably not..lol.
It's just that I wanna get it over with.(having another one) Not that I don't want to be pregnant, but I just want our family "complete" so we don't have to worry about am I pregnant or not..lol. I'm getting my tubes tied after this next one. We only want two. Watch the next one be twins:wacko: DD had a vanishing twin=[ so I'm 50% more likely to be pregnant with twins again. That scares me cause I know a lot of twins don't both make it. =/

How long did it take you to get pregnant with your Lo??


----------



## apple_20

Hey I'm back.

Update tested today 11dpo pm. And bfn. Booo. Think im out this cycle.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Hey I'm back.
> 
> Update tested today 11dpo pm. And bfn. Booo. Think im out this cycle.

Sorry about the BFN, but you're not out until the witch shows her ugly face. =] There's always hope.
I think I'm Oing today..lots of ewcm and O cramping. We BDd this morning at like 4am so I hope that's enough because dh said that he wants to take a break tonight because when I woke him up this morning to bd he didn't go back to sleep and he had to be at work at 430 this afternoon so he's going to be exhausted when he gets home. Makes me said but I feel pretty confident about this morning and we can always bd tomorrow..he's off work tomorrow..lol. =]


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> It took us 5 months ntnp. I didn't chart or anything. Never paid attention to when I Od so I'd say that was pretty quick for ntnp. We just let nature take it's course with that..lol. I really hope I get pregnant this month. It's funny because I knew when it happened. We BDd the Thanksgiving Day and it just "felt" different. And when I took a hpt(3 to be exact..lol) 2 weeks later it was bfp right away. That was the first hpt I had taken the whole 5 months of ntnp. I just knew somehow. I hope it's like that this time..probably not..lol.
> It's just that I wanna get it over with.(having another one) Not that I don't want to be pregnant, but I just want our family "complete" so we don't have to worry about am I pregnant or not..lol. I'm getting my tubes tied after this next one. We only want two. Watch the next one be twins:wacko: DD had a vanishing twin=[ so I'm 50% more likely to be pregnant with twins again. That scares me cause I know a lot of twins don't both make it. =/
> 
> How long did it take you to get pregnant with your Lo??



We had trouble getting pregnant with our DS. It took 13 months and I had to use clomid and progesterone because my luteal phase was too short. Because of that we definitely had the fear of twins too. I thought twins would be great since we wanted 2 kids - get it all done at once! My DH was definitely hoping for one baby, which is what we got (and after he was born were SO glad we just had one). That's part of what makes it so frustrating to have to wait to try because I know I'm already unlikely to get pregnant on my own and we want to try a few months unmedicated first so why not get that part over with! The only problem is that because of work I absolutely have to wait for an October (or later) baby so we're stuck waiting until late January to start. I think 5 months is really quick for ntnp. We definitely have to pay attention to our timing to increase our odds (my DH doesn't like to hear about ovulation and CM though so I try to keep it to myself). :shhh:


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> It took us 5 months ntnp. I didn't chart or anything. Never paid attention to when I Od so I'd say that was pretty quick for ntnp. We just let nature take it's course with that..lol. I really hope I get pregnant this month. It's funny because I knew when it happened. We BDd the Thanksgiving Day and it just "felt" different. And when I took a hpt(3 to be exact..lol) 2 weeks later it was bfp right away. That was the first hpt I had taken the whole 5 months of ntnp. I just knew somehow. I hope it's like that this time..probably not..lol.
> It's just that I wanna get it over with.(having another one) Not that I don't want to be pregnant, but I just want our family "complete" so we don't have to worry about am I pregnant or not..lol. I'm getting my tubes tied after this next one. We only want two. Watch the next one be twins:wacko: DD had a vanishing twin=[ so I'm 50% more likely to be pregnant with twins again. That scares me cause I know a lot of twins don't both make it. =/
> 
> How long did it take you to get pregnant with your Lo??
> 
> 
> 
> We had trouble getting pregnant with our DS. It took 13 months and I had to use clomid and progesterone because my luteal phase was too short. Because of that we definitely had the fear of twins too. I thought twins would be great since we wanted 2 kids - get it all done at once! My DH was definitely hoping for one baby, which is what we got (and after he was born were SO glad we just had one). That's part of what makes it so frustrating to have to wait to try because I know I'm already unlikely to get pregnant on my own and we want to try a few months unmedicated first so why not get that part over with! The only problem is that because of work I absolutely have to wait for an October (or later) baby so we're stuck waiting until late January to start. I think 5 months is really quick for ntnp. We definitely have to pay attention to our timing to increase our odds (my DH doesn't like to hear about ovulation and CM though so I try to keep it to myself). :shhh:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you've had so much trouble. 13 months is a long time. I couldn't imagine. Hopefully you will be able to conceive without clomid this time.(and maybe a little quicker too=]) That would be amazing. =]
My DH doesn't like talking about O and cm either. He just doesn't get that you have to pay attention and time sex just right to get pregnant. He's in the mind set that when it happens it happens. I don't think he realizes that we don't have as much opportunity to just bd whenever we want because we have dd now so when we do bd it has to count. You know?? I'm a little upset about not bding tonight because I'm soposed to O tomorrow, but he's tired and I understand. I guess..lol. We did bd at 4am this morning so maybe that's enough. If not we can always try next month. I don't wanna wait until then, but I think it's important not to put too much pressure on him because he doesn't get it like I do. I mean I want to get pregnant a.s.a.p., but I don't wanna ruin our sex life by making him feel like bding is a chore and not fun anymore. So many things to consider..lol..making a baby is so hard. Maybe if I was an irresponsible 15 year old girl that just has sex once it would happen quicker. lol =]
(Not pointing that at anyone..lol..I had a friend growing up that had sex with her boyfriend and absolutely hated it..haha..she got pregnant=] God does have a sense of humor LOL)


----------



## mrs sunflower

Apple, so sorry to hear about your bfn.
Arika, 13 months felt like forever for our 1st. I hope we can get pregnant on our own but it is such a relief to know what worked last time. After a year of trying I would have done nearly anything to get pregnant.


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Apple, so sorry to hear about your bfn.
> Arika, 13 months felt like forever for our 1st. I hope we can get pregnant on our own but it is such a relief to know what worked last time. After a year of trying I would have done nearly anything to get pregnant.

When did you start taking clomid with #1??


----------



## apple_20

Oh why did i test again? Just got a very very light line on a test 13dpo only held wee for 1.5 hours. It's visible by eye but can't get a good pic and its v v light pink or grey. Came up in 5 mins and got darker since. 

Ahh now I've built my hopes up for tomorrow morning


----------



## mrs sunflower

apple_20 said:


> Oh why did i test again? Just got a very very light line on a test 13dpo only held wee for 1.5 hours. It's visible by eye but can't get a good pic and its v v light pink or grey. Came up in 5 mins and got darker since.
> 
> Ahh now I've built my hopes up for tomorrow morning



Oooh! This sounds exciting! What a great present that would be. Hopefully it is an obvious line tomorrow!


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> When did you start taking clomid with #1??

We did out first cycle of 50mg of clomid on month 13 and it worked!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Oh why did i test again? Just got a very very light line on a test 13dpo only held wee for 1.5 hours. It's visible by eye but can't get a good pic and its v v light pink or grey. Came up in 5 mins and got darker since.
> 
> Ahh now I've built my hopes up for tomorrow morning

I would test again tonight. Hold your pee for a few hours later and test. I really hope you are. =] This room needs it's first BFP.


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> When did you start taking clomid with #1??
> 
> We did out first cycle of 50mg of clomid on month 13 and it worked!Click to expand...

If clomid worked first try with #1 why don't you just go head and take it with ttc #2. You may get pregnant right away. I mean that way you wouldn't have to deal with all that heartache of not getting pregnant every month. Not saying that you won't/can't get pregnant without it. Just sayin that it gives you a little helping hand and theres not doubt that it's worked before so why not. lol 
So I for sure Od yesterday. EWCM is gone today and I don't feel like I'm Oing now. BUT we haven't BDd since 4am the day before O. I hope that way enough. UGH!!


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> If clomid worked first try with #1 why don't you just go head and take it with ttc #2. You may get pregnant right away. I mean that way you wouldn't have to deal with all that heartache of not getting pregnant every month. Not saying that you won't/can't get pregnant without it. Just sayin that it gives you a little helping hand and theres not doubt that it's worked before so why not. lol
> So I for sure Od yesterday. EWCM is gone today and I don't feel like I'm Oing now. BUT we haven't BDd since 4am the day before O. I hope that way enough. UGH!!


I think the morning before is good. You have a very good shot at a bfp this month! 

Regarding the clomid - that is exactly what I told DH! I have a prescription from my doctor for it already. She told me to try for 3mo first but was willing to give me the script right away. I thought, great, now we are in control of when we conceive! DH, for some unclear reason, wants to try without meds first. Maybe he enjoys BDing with a purpose :winkwink: 
But I got him to agree that if my luteal phase is still very short then we will only do 1mo without meds. So I'm tracking my cycle with opks this month (and next month). If (and I really doubt it) things have normalized for me, then we'll try for 3mo then use clomid. Either way I think it will be a shorter wait this time around.


----------



## apple_20

I'm going to wait for fmu only 1 test left and this line was v faint if its real i want to give it best chance to show tomorrow. I'm between hopeful and then convinced its an evap. I'll update tomorrow happy xmas eve!


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> If clomid worked first try with #1 why don't you just go head and take it with ttc #2. You may get pregnant right away. I mean that way you wouldn't have to deal with all that heartache of not getting pregnant every month. Not saying that you won't/can't get pregnant without it. Just sayin that it gives you a little helping hand and theres not doubt that it's worked before so why not. lol
> So I for sure Od yesterday. EWCM is gone today and I don't feel like I'm Oing now. BUT we haven't BDd since 4am the day before O. I hope that way enough. UGH!!
> 
> 
> I think the morning before is good. You have a very good shot at a bfp this month!
> 
> Regarding the clomid - that is exactly what I told DH! I have a prescription from my doctor for it already. She told me to try for 3mo first but was willing to give me the script right away. I thought, great, now we are in control of when we conceive! DH, for some unclear reason, wants to try without meds first. Maybe he enjoys BDing with a purpose :winkwink:
> But I got him to agree that if my luteal phase is still very short then we will only do 1mo without meds. So I'm tracking my cycle with opks this month (and next month). If (and I really doubt it) things have normalized for me, then we'll try for 3mo then use clomid. Either way I think it will be a shorter wait this time around.Click to expand...

Guys are so difficult..lol. I agree that it will for sure take less time this go around if you start the clomid sooner. How short have your luteal phases been??


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I'm going to wait for fmu only 1 test left and this line was v faint if its real i want to give it best chance to show tomorrow. I'm between hopeful and then convinced its an evap. I'll update tomorrow happy xmas eve!

Yeah, make sure you keep us updated. Maybe you'll have a BFChristmasP:happydance:
Happy Christmas Eve!! lol


----------



## arikalane22

So I'm SUPER bloated tonight..don't know if I'm Oing now instead of yesterday when I thought I did. I know it would be way way way too early for any pg symptoms so that's out. Grrr..lol. It's funny this is our first month officially ttc and I've had more O symptoms than in the last 3 or 4 months combined. I've had TONS of ewcm and O cramping and now I'm all bloated up. Maybe that's a good sign that this egg has a really good chance. =] I hope so.
Probably won't be on here tomorrow so..
MERRY CHRISTMAS
&
HAPPY HOLIDAYS 
to everyone!!


----------



## apple_20

Well tested again. Another v faint line though slightly darker. I'll test again on the 27th if no af.

Not counting a bfp because it took so long to get dark enough to photo


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Well tested again. Another v faint line though slightly darker. I'll test again on the 27th if no af.
> 
> Not counting a bfp because it took so long to get dark enough to photo

I'm sorry the stupid tests are being..well..stupid..HUGS!:hugs:
You should post the photo so we can take a vote. lol Just sayin. =]
I really hope this is a BFP for you. I'm on the tww now, but you're so close. Usually when I get to that point you're in in my cycle I'm like just come on af if you're gonna come. 
Well, just 2 more days and you will maybe know for sure. 
(I really hope I get lucky this month..)


----------



## apple_20

Bfp confirmed just now with a clear blue came up straight away! Thanks .

Please don't think your out if you test early! X


----------



## mrs sunflower

apple_20 said:


> Bfp confirmed just now with a clear blue came up straight away! Thanks .
> 
> Please don't think your if you test early! X


:happydance: Yay!!!!!! What exciting news and a fantastic Christmas surprise! I'm very happy for you. :thumbup:


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> Guys are so difficult..lol. I agree that it will for sure take less time this go around if you start the clomid sooner. How short have your luteal phases been??


They have been about 8-10 days in the past. I suspect that hasn't changed but I'll find out this month. 
 
I think your bloating/other symptoms are probably due to lots of progesterone after O this month. That would be a great sign for getting a bfp. :dust:


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Bfp confirmed just now with a clear blue came up straight away! Thanks .
> 
> Please don't think your out if you test early! X

I thought you said you weren't gonna test until the 27th..lol. I'm SO glad you did though!! CONGRATS!! Our first official BFP of the "season"..lol. How many dpo are you?? I'm on my tww now so just wondering..lol. =] I'm SO happy for you right now. Best late Christmas present ever, huh??


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> Guys are so difficult..lol. I agree that it will for sure take less time this go around if you start the clomid sooner. How short have your luteal phases been??
> 
> 
> They have been about 8-10 days in the past. I suspect that hasn't changed but I'll find out this month.
> 
> I think your bloating/other symptoms are probably due to lots of progesterone after O this month. That would be a great sign for getting a bfp. :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I'm anxious on my tww because I'm like bd+o=bfp?? right?? 
8-10 days is SO short. Have you tried opks to help. I've never used them(too expensive..and I'd rather not have to buy them if I don't have to) but I've heard they've helped. 
UGH I hope I'm pregnant. Going to DHs grandmothers house yesterday for Christmas with his pregnant cousin there that I don't like made me cringe..she has 2 kids that she doesn't even have custody of..GRR.. people are SO stupid..


----------



## apple_20

Thank you :) think I'm 14dpo so I was hoping for a darker line. Got neg at 11dpo. I couldn't wait to test!


----------



## upsy daisy1

Congrats apple_20. So exciting!!!! Im still Waiting for the witch to show so i can get on with things.im now 10 days late.i done a pregnancy test on the small change it could be that but was negative a few days ago. I guess its back to the drs tomorrow to find out what these pains amd late af are. How was everyones Xmas?


----------



## apple_20

Thanks upsy I hope they figure out what the cause is good luck x


----------



## arikalane22

upsy daisy1 said:


> Congrats apple_20. So exciting!!!! Im still Waiting for the witch to show so i can get on with things.im now 10 days late.i done a pregnancy test on the small change it could be that but was negative a few days ago. I guess its back to the drs tomorrow to find out what these pains amd late af are. How was everyones Xmas?

I hope they figure out what's going on. When are you goin back??


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Thank you :) think I'm 14dpo so I was hoping for a darker line. Got neg at 11dpo. I couldn't wait to test!

Did you use a digi this time? Sorry so many questions..lol. I have like 7 days until I'm gonna test. I'll be 10dpo then. I tested early with dd and got strong pos.(3) so I'm hoping this time it could possibly be the same. I had a dream earlier that it was 3 days before my period was due and I was going to test that day sometime..maybe I should wait until then..maybe it's a sign. haha


----------



## apple_20

I did a regular clear blue got a digi with my name on it though :) yeah I got an early bfp last time but this time not until 13dpo (ish). I know you will test early but it won't mean your out if you don't get a line!


----------



## mrs sunflower

Arika - Hopefully this is your month, you did everything you could! I am using opks to track when I O since it is always later than I expect. 

Upsy - That is so strange, have you ever had anything like this happen before?

Apple - How long do you think you'll wait before you start telling people?


----------



## KylasBaby

I should be starting in January! I was supposed to start this month, but my donor never showed up :(. So I'm using the other donor I had who was only available starting in January. Hopefully it will work out this time :)


----------



## upsy daisy1

Hey all so today i went back to the doctors to get checked again.im now 11 days late so she wanted to do a preg test to start.so off i go to the toilet to pee in the pot and what happens...... af shows up.very heavy!!! Was so embarresed.but i stil need to go for a scan as it doesnt explain the pains throughout the month.anyway im now curled up on the sofa with very bad witch pains. But yay im going to be ttc this cycle. Woop Woop. Anyone else ovulating around the 14th.hopefully i ovulate ontime this cycle anyway. How are you feeling this cycle arika? Any symptoms?? Fingers crossed for you. Hopefullt you can move to first tri this cycle and fingers crossed we all join you next!!


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Arika - Hopefully this is your month, you did everything you could! I am using opks to track when I O since it is always later than I expect.
> 
> Upsy - That is so strange, have you ever had anything like this happen before?
> 
> Apple - How long do you think you'll wait before you start telling people?

I feel like we could have tried harder..=\


----------



## apple_20

Upsy- at least she has arrived! So do you still have a scan to come?
Arika I don't think you'd ever feel like you'd done enough that's ttc for you! 

Mrs sunflower- ill be holding out to tell people till 12 weeks I've had 2 mc and feel v cautious might tell a vclose friend if these lines go dark!


----------



## arikalane22

I don't really have any symptoms and I don't wanna symptom spot this early cause I'm only 4dpo today. The only thing I've noticed is the off and on bloating since a few days ago and yesterday and today I've noticed I've been peeing a lot and it's been like I feel like I'm gonna bust every time. I know it's way too early to have any symptoms. lol I mean I didn't even have any symptoms with DD until I was about 5 weeks(that's when the nausea started..ugh..not looking forward to that again). But it might help me with the tww to symptom spot. lol =]


----------



## apple_20

Looks like a chemcal tests are v faint and digi says not pregnant.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Looks like a chemcal tests are v faint and digi says not pregnant.

Omg..I'm so sry..honestly I don't know what to say..are u going to go to the dr. Just to make sure??
:hugs:


----------



## arikalane22

Spotted very verylight at 2 o'clock this mornin..technically 5dpo..implantation??


----------



## apple_20

If i don't start bleeding in a few days ill re test and perhaps go doctors then.


----------



## apple_20

Also if you don't usually spot that could be a good sign


----------



## arikalane22

A little more spotting around 10pm last night..not sure what to think. Really hope its ib...
Also have diarehha n pressure from the bottom of my rib cage down. Think ill test Mon. or Tues..


----------



## apple_20

Do you have some epts?


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Do you have some epts?

I'm goin out to the store today so I'm gonna buy a 2pk.
So how are you holdin up with all that's goin on?? 
When is af due for you??
:hugs:


----------



## apple_20

I'm just waiting for af to arrive. Not feeling great just want to move to the next month.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I'm just waiting for af to arrive. Not feeling great just want to move to the next month.

I know what you mean. Just wanna move on..I swear ttc is the LONGEST time of our lives it seems. After we actually get prego and have the baby it flies by. 
I feel so stupid. I broke down after I got back from the store today and tested with one of my Clearblues(ept). I knew it would be BFN, but I thought it couldn't hurt. Now I just wasted a freakin test. I have a $1 test and my other CBEPT left. I'm hoping that I can hold off until like Thursday.


----------



## apple_20

Af has now arrived so I get to move on to Jan month. Don't be sad about the bfn its very early yet. 

Opks for me this month.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Apple - I'm so sorry to hear! It must be so hard to get your hopes up. 

Arika - I also test frequently even when I know there's no chance of a bfp. It will be exciting to see what your test shows later this week. When is AF due?

Upsy - I'm glad AF finally showed up and you're on to a new cycle. 


I'm mid-cycle right now, using opks (looks like I'm still o'ing late) to get ready to ttc next cycle.


----------



## mrs sunflower

apple_20 said:


> Af has now arrived so I get to move on to Jan month.
> 
> Opks for me this month.

I'm so sorry to hear!! How awful to get your hopes up and have it be a chemical.


----------



## apple_20

Thank you I'm doing okay. Just ordered some opks and epts :)


----------



## JLD060609

Ahhhh I can't believe its already here!!!! I am new to the forums, but my DH and I have been talking about trying in 2014 since our open enrollment in October. I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm on CD 6 and this will be my first month off the BCP. 

Mr.&Mrs. 06\06\09
Me(26) DH (27)
TTC #1


----------



## apple_20

JLD060609 said:


> Ahhhh I can't believe its already here!!!! I am new to the forums, but my DH and I have been talking about trying in 2014 since our open enrollment in October. I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm on CD 6 and this will be my first month off the BCP.
> 
> Mr.&Mrs. 06\06\09
> Me(26) DH (27)
> TTC #1

Welcome :) you might have a slightly squiffy cycle first one off bc will you be testing for ovulation or going with flow.

I've just had a chemical pg so I'm using opks to try and pin point my fertile days.


----------



## mrs sunflower

JLD060609 said:


> Ahhhh I can't believe its already here!!!! I am new to the forums, but my DH and I have been talking about trying in 2014 since our open enrollment in October. I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm on CD 6 and this will be my first month off the BCP.
> 
> Mr.&Mrs. 06\06\09
> Me(26) DH (27)
> TTC #1


Welcome JLD!! :thumbup: 
I'm starting my first cycle ttc #2 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Katrina18

We are planning on TTC #2 in January, even though our little one will just turn 8 months! We always knew we wanted them close together, and since I just turned 34, we don't want to wait too much longer. I'm so excited, yet a little scared to have two so young! Lol


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Apple - I'm so sorry to hear! It must be so hard to get your hopes up.
> 
> Arika - I also test frequently even when I know there's no chance of a bfp. It will be exciting to see what your test shows later this week. When is AF due?
> 
> Upsy - I'm glad AF finally showed up and you're on to a new cycle.
> 
> 
> I'm mid-cycle right now, using opks (looks like I'm still o'ing late) to get ready to ttc next cycle.

I'm due in 7 days(Jan. 6th). I'm nervous. I don't wanna be let down. I just hate waiting, but I guess that's part of the journey?? lol


----------



## arikalane22

Welcome Katrina and JDL!! We are all very pleased to have you!! =]
I'm on ttc cycle #1 for baby #2 right now. I have 7 days until the witch is due so we are praying pretty hard right now. lol =] 

Apple..I'm glad that af showed for you. It's not a good situation, but at least you can move on now. =] :HUGS:


----------



## mrs sunflower

Katrina18 said:


> We are planning on TTC #2 in January, even though our little one will just turn 8 months! We always knew we wanted them close together, and since I just turned 34, we don't want to wait too much longer. I'm so excited, yet a little scared to have two so young! Lol


Welcome Katrina! I'll be on my first cycle ttc my 2nd in Jan also. My DS just turned 2. I didn't feel ready for another one at your stage (mostly because DS just started sleeping through the night at 8mo) but when he was 18 mo I was ready but had to wait for work -related reasons. I can't wait to be pregnant again! I'm glad that ttc is right around the corner now.


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> I'm due in 7 days(Jan. 6th). I'm nervous. I don't wanna be let down. I just hate waiting, but I guess that's part of the journey?? lol


Waiting is so hard! It is part of the journey but I wish it wasn't. Those 2 weeks just drag every month.


----------



## arikalane22

8dpo-Nothing new today..just HUNGRY(like yesterday) and peeing a lot( I guess). It's not really like peeing A LOT but more like having to pee REALLY BAD everytime I have to go to the bathroom..idk. I'm sure I'm just imagining things though. 
<--SyMpToM SpOtTeR HeRe
lol
Hows everyone else doin today?? =]


----------



## apple_20

No testing today arika? Well done!
I'm doing well got some opks including clearblue digital.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> No testing today arika? Well done!
> I'm doing well got some opks including clearblue digital.

lol I tested with my $1 test yesterday..so I only have my CB left..lol
Thanks for the Well done though..lol =]
I'm glad you're doing ok=]
Did you buy HPTs too??


----------



## Katrina18

mrs sunflower said:


> Katrina18 said:
> 
> 
> We are planning on TTC #2 in January, even though our little one will just turn 8 months! We always knew we wanted them close together, and since I just turned 34, we don't want to wait too much longer. I'm so excited, yet a little scared to have two so young! Lol
> 
> 
> Welcome Katrina! I'll be on my first cycle ttc my 2nd in Jan also. My DS just turned 2. I didn't feel ready for another one at your stage (mostly because DS just started sleeping through the night at 8mo) but when he was 18 mo I was ready but had to wait for work -related reasons. I can't wait to be pregnant again! I'm glad that ttc is right around the corner now.Click to expand...

I completely understand! My DD is still a horrible sleeper, so I figure I might as well do it now while I'm used to little sleep! Ha ha..Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## arikalane22

Tested with fmu on my CBept..BFN..UGH!!
Not discouraged yet..I'm only 9dpo. AF isn't soposed to be here until Monday. Hopefully she won't show. StAy AwAy WiTcH!! =]
How's everyone doin today??


----------



## apple_20

My fingers are crossed for you. 9dpo is still so early. I'm hoping that my opks will keep my poas addiction at bay.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Katrina18 said:


> I completely understand! My DD is still a horrible sleeper, so I figure I might as well do it now while I'm used to little sleep! Ha ha..Fingers crossed for you!

Very smart of you to get all the sleepless nights done in a short time. The huge upside is that the 2 kids will play really well together.


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> Tested with fmu on my CBept..BFN..UGH!!
> Not discouraged yet..I'm only 9dpo. AF isn't soposed to be here until Monday. Hopefully she won't show. StAy AwAy WiTcH!! =]
> How's everyone doin today??

Don't worry! It's still very early to get a bfp. FXed for you. I've got a little less than 2 weeks until AF and start of cycle 1. :thumbup:


----------



## arikalane22

Thanks ladies. I'm really hoping that I get a bfp this month. It's like I've seen SO many bfns I can't even imagine a bfp. =/


----------



## Katrina18

mrs sunflower said:


> Katrina18 said:
> 
> 
> I completely understand! My DD is still a horrible sleeper, so I figure I might as well do it now while I'm used to little sleep! Ha ha..Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Very smart of you to get all the sleepless nights done in a short time. The huge upside is that the 2 kids will play really well together.Click to expand...

I'm hoping so! My sister and I are 4 years apart and do not get along at all. Yet my DH and his sister are 14 months apart and get along great..I know its not for sure that they will get along, but I'm hoping it will help!


----------



## Springermommy

Best of luck to everyone moving on to TTC! Here's hoping and praying that you'll get BFPs on your first month of trying!!


----------



## arikalane22

10dpo today..I'm just gonna wait until af shows(or doesn't) on Monday. I know I O'd when I was soposed to. I felt it so I know af will be here Monday(or not..lol). 
Anyway, I hope everyones doing ok today!! =]


----------



## apple_20

Hey I'm doing good just waiting for af to go so we can start the fun Going to use smep plan dtd every other day until a positive opk then everyday for at least 3 days. Also starting vits and folic acid. 

Do you think you'll hold out till Monday? Is be impressed


----------



## mrs sunflower

I'm doing well! Busy day at work today. I'm counting down the days to AF and trying to get better about taking my vitamins every day. Last time around I could never wait to test until AF was due even though every month I tried. DH never understood how I could go through so many tests every month.


----------



## arikalane22

apple- sounds like a good plan =] and yeah I hopefully be able to hold out. maybe if I send dh to the store when we need to go instead of me lol

sunflower-I really wish I knew exactly how early I tested pos. with dd I would feel better. I was looking at the calender and I think maybe I tested right when af was due maybe a day before or after instead of like 6 days before like I previously thought..not sure though. 

ONLY 3 MORE DAYS!! AAAHHHHHHH!!!! =]


----------



## arikalane22

11/12dpo today(not sure which..dh took the phone to work lol)
I don't wanna get my hopes up, but I feel _weird_ today..IDK what it is. My nipples are also having a sort of burning sensation off and on behind them all the way through my boobies. It was happening last night too. I'm almost certain I'll start my period(b/c what are the odds of conceiving 1st try=\), but I can't help but have this feeling. That's how I knew I was pregnant with dd. I had a _feeling_ one day at work and I bought a test and took it and BAM BFP! I really hope I'm not imagining things..lol..probably. Ugh..something just feels different. OH! and I was in one foul mood for the past few days and last night and today I've been super happy and cheerful. Maybe it was because dh's cousin(he's in high school) was staying over here on his holiday break and he left yesterday and he was kinda getting on my nerves..lol. 
I might go out tonight and get a ept. I feel like crying..
=/
How's everyone else today??
How many more days of af do you have apple?? Hopefully the cp won't make it last longer that way you can get to bding. =]


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> 11/12dpo today(not sure which..dh took the phone to work lol)
> I don't wanna get my hopes up, but I feel _weird_ today..IDK what it is. My nipples are also having a sort of burning sensation off and on behind them all the way through my boobies. It was happening last night too. I'm almost certain I'll start my period(b/c what are the odds of conceiving 1st try=\), but I can't help but have this feeling. That's how I knew I was pregnant with dd. I had a _feeling_ one day at work and I bought a test and took it and BAM BFP! I really hope I'm not imagining things..lol..probably. Ugh..something just feels different. OH! and I was in one foul mood for the past few days and last night and today I've been super happy and cheerful. Maybe it was because dh's cousin(he's in high school) was staying over here on his holiday break and he left yesterday and he was kinda getting on my nerves..lol.
> I might go out tonight and get a ept. I feel like crying..
> =/
> How's everyone else today??
> How many more days of af do you have apple?? Hopefully the cp won't make it last longer that way you can get to bding. =]



Those sound like great signs! I was a big symptom spotter for a long time. I don't actually remember having any symptoms the month I became pregnant. :shrug: I think there is definitely something to having a 'feeling'.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Katrina18 said:


> I'm hoping so! My sister and I are 4 years apart and do not get along at all. Yet my DH and his sister are 14 months apart and get along great..I know its not for sure that they will get along, but I'm hoping it will help!

The age gap seems to make a huge difference. That's nice to hear that your DH and his sister got along well. I was a little worried that if we had a girl next, she wouldn't be as close with my DS as a boy would.


----------



## arikalane22

OMG..Dh came home from work about an hr n 1/2 ago and he didn't get me my hpts like I sent him an email to the phone and told him to do. (I knew he prob wouldn't get it..lol). Anyway he also left the phone at work..SOOO..I was complaining about him not looking at the phone and getting my email and leaving the phone at work and he went back to work and I told him what kind of hpts to get me and when he came home he said they were out..OMG!! AAHHHHHHH..I was SO upset..I started cryin while I was making diner(fried pork chops..ugh..cornbread fritters, mashed potatoes and gravy and mac n cheese..hard to cry and make all that..lol). Anyway..thought that was funny..so thats either pregnancy hormones or pms..I think I'm gonna go to the store..lol. =]


----------



## arikalane22

Tested(though it was not fmu and it was prob. not enough urine to be accurate) when I got home from the store. BFN..although I'm sure it's an evap but there was another line..NOT another line to make the pos. symbol, but another line faint but there under the minus..so it looks like a messed up = instead of a +. I'm sure it's just a watermark or something, but that'd be nice if it was some sort of crazy beautiful BFP. =] So I have one more left..gonna save it for Sunday morning..that'll be the day before af should be here..surely it would be pos. by then?? 

Thought I could hold out Apple..lol..yeah right! =]


----------



## apple_20

Sorry about the bfn yeah the day before af with fmu should show a but even that's not certain! Grr


----------



## arikalane22

So not too much to report today.
I'm just having some sharp stabbing almost like cramping in my pelvic area. OH and I forgot to mention (sorry tmi) I've had diarrhea for the past few days. Odd..
I'm gonna test in the morning.. if no bfp I'm gonna take it as I'm not pregnant and kinda relax about it tomorrow before af.
kinda nervous..


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi ladies! I'm a former WTT till Feb 2014 but the husband and I decided to move it forward so here I am! Mind if I join you? X


----------



## Katrina18

mrs sunflower said:


> Katrina18 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping so! My sister and I are 4 years apart and do not get along at all. Yet my DH and his sister are 14 months apart and get along great..I know its not for sure that they will get along, but I'm hoping it will help!
> 
> The age gap seems to make a huge difference. That's nice to hear that your DH and his sister got along well. I was a little worried that if we had a girl next, she wouldn't be as close with my DS as a boy would.Click to expand...

I think so too..my friend and her brother are 5 years apart and have nothing in common..yet another friend of mine is super close to her brother with a smaller age gap. .I would like to think the gap makes more of a difference than the sex, but what do I know.. :)


----------



## Katrina18

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a former WTT till Feb 2014 but the husband and I decided to move it forward so here I am! Mind if I join you? X


Welcome :)


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> Tested(though it was not fmu and it was prob. not enough urine to be accurate) when I got home from the store. BFN..although I'm sure it's an evap but there was another line..NOT another line to make the pos. symbol, but another line faint but there under the minus..so it looks like a messed up = instead of a +. I'm sure it's just a watermark or something, but that'd be nice if it was some sort of crazy beautiful BFP. =] So I have one more left..gonna save it for Sunday morning..that'll be the day before af should be here..surely it would be pos. by then??
> 
> Thought I could hold out Apple..lol..yeah right! =]


I'm not sure what an = means! :wacko: FXed for you for Sunday morning! It will likely be positive then but remember, it's never a certainty. Keep us posted!


----------



## mrs sunflower

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a former WTT till Feb 2014 but the husband and I decided to move it forward so here I am! Mind if I join you? X


Welcome tuesdaysbaby! Congrats on bumping up your ttc date! :happy dance: I'm starting to ttc #2 with my next cycle. Will this be your first LO or do you have one/some already?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

mrs sunflower said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm a former WTT till Feb 2014 but the husband and I decided to move it forward so here I am! Mind if I join you? X
> 
> 
> Welcome tuesdaysbaby! Congrats on bumping up your ttc date! :happy dance: I'm starting to ttc #2 with my next cycle. Will this be your first LO or do you have one/some already?Click to expand...

Hi mrs sunflower! Thank you for the lovely welcome. This will be our first LO! So exciting! All the best for ttc LO number two! :flower:


----------



## apple_20

Well officailly trying as of now opks-check (started taking them still negative) bd-check. Preseed ordered in for a penny... 

Welcome newbies Jan is a brilliant time to start ttc new year new bumps :)


----------



## apple_20

arikalane22 said:


> So not too much to report today.
> I'm just having some sharp stabbing almost like cramping in my pelvic area. OH and I forgot to mention (sorry tmi) I've had diarrhea for the past few days. Odd..
> I'm gonna test in the morning.. if no bfp I'm gonna take it as I'm not pregnant and kinda relax about it tomorrow before af.
> kinda nervous..

Yep that's one of my pg symptoms (though could be misleading as obviously can be other casuses)


----------



## arikalane22

Welcome to all of our new ladies!!=] Hopefully we can all be in the Oct. baby club together. 

Well, tested this morning and BFN. I feel af coming now..the witch. It's ok. DH said this morning (when I told him the test was neg)..we will just have to try again..=] he's so sweet sometimes..

How's everyone else doing?? Apple when are you soposed to O??


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Well officailly trying as of now opks-check (started taking them still negative) bd-check. Preseed ordered in for a penny...
> 
> Welcome newbies Jan is a brilliant time to start ttc new year new bumps :)

CONGRATS on officially starting ttc this month!! =] Since I'm sure af will show tomorrow..I'm due for my next O on the 20th..I hope it works this month..lol. TTC is a lot of work. =]


----------



## apple_20

I have no idea when ill ovulate but it should be next week or the weekend. :)


----------



## mrs sunflower

arika - Ttc is hard work with lots of ups and downs! You're not actually out until af shows, though I'm sorry to hear it feels like she's coming. 

apple - Glad to hear this cycle is moving along for you.


My DH is now getting excited about ttc again. He had been a little nervous that it would be stressful (as it became after many months of unsuccessful cycles last time) so I'll have to make sure that I either don't get stressed about it or don't let it show!


----------



## arikalane22

Apple-SO EXCITING!! I really hope this one sticks for you. I know you've been through so much with ttc. :) BABY DUST!!

Sunflower-Yeah, its really hard not to stress over ttc. I've kept myself busy all day cleaning the house(spring cleaning..even though its not even close to spring lol) so I wouldn't think about af. I know our dhs feel so bad when it doesn't happen every month because they know how bad we want it and they do too. When is af due for you??


----------



## mrs sunflower

arikalane22 said:


> Apple-SO EXCITING!! I really hope this one sticks for you. I know you've been through so much with ttc. :) BABY DUST!!
> 
> Sunflower-Yeah, its really hard not to stress over ttc. I've kept myself busy all day cleaning the house(spring cleaning..even though its not even close to spring lol) so I wouldn't think about af. I know our dhs feel so bad when it doesn't happen every month because they know how bad we want it and they do too. When is af due for you??


AF is due next Sunday. The days are just dragging! Did the witch show up for you or are you still waiting?


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> Apple-SO EXCITING!! I really hope this one sticks for you. I know you've been through so much with ttc. :) BABY DUST!!
> 
> Sunflower-Yeah, its really hard not to stress over ttc. I've kept myself busy all day cleaning the house(spring cleaning..even though its not even close to spring lol) so I wouldn't think about af. I know our dhs feel so bad when it doesn't happen every month because they know how bad we want it and they do too. When is af due for you??
> 
> 
> AF is due next Sunday. The days are just dragging! Did the witch show up for you or are you still waiting?Click to expand...

Ugh that does seem forever away, but it'll be here before you know it.=]
Yeah, she hasn't shown up yet. I wish she would hurry so I can get my period over with. Mine are usually 6 days (recently changed from 5-6 days a few months ago..ugh..at least its not the 8-10 day periods like when I was a teen lol) so it seems like a lifetime before I'm off.


----------



## arikalane22

Still waiting on the witch..checked my cervix a minute ago and its soft and getting lower so I'm sure she will be here later tonight or in the morning..unless I od later again like last month. Ugh. 
By the way ladies it is SO COLD here..where I live..not this thread lol. The low tonight is 4°F with a wind chill of 15-20 below. Omg I've never felt it this cold. Lol. Boo winter..I want spring!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I hope it stays away arikalane! I've heard about the freezing temperatures over there, we are in New Zealand, enjoying the summer sunshine thank goodness x 

I personally can't wait until AF arrives, I've got over a week as my cycles average 33 days and we started TTC when I got back from Samoa and I know we missed OV so this has been just for fun! ;) So here I am hoping I'm pregnant but looking forward to AF?! Haha!


----------



## arikalane22

tuesdaysbaby said:


> I hope it stays away arikalane! I've heard about the freezing temperatures over there, we are in New Zealand, enjoying the summer sunshine thank goodness x
> 
> I personally can't wait until AF arrives, I've got over a week as my cycles average 33 days and we started TTC when I got back from Samoa and I know we missed OV so this has been just for fun! ;) So here I am hoping I'm pregnant but looking forward to AF?! Haha!

I really hope the witch stays away too. This happened last month though. See I chart pretty much everything but temps..symptoms, cm, cp, etc and I understand last month that I was a few days late because I had a vaginal infection and I took antibiotics and it made me o three days late. There's evidence that even suggests that I od late in my notes I keep on my app but not this month. I should've od when I was soposed to..my cm that day and o pains suggested it. So as of now i am one day late. I really hope this is it. I'm going to get some tests tomorrow and see if I might get a bfp. I got a bfn on a ept the day before af was due so idk.
Yes..it is SO cold. My heat is set on 75 and its only 65 in the house. The unit just can't keep up with this artic blast lol. You're lucky to be in summer weather. I wanna be able to go outside in shorts and a tshirt again lol. 
I hope you od late this cycle and caught an egg. How amazing would that be. :) always expect the unexpected. When we tried for dd I was at the point where I thought I was probably unable to have kids because we were bding SO much and then boom a couple weeks after I wrote that in my diary I got my bfp. You just never know.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

arikalane22 said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope it stays away arikalane! I've heard about the freezing temperatures over there, we are in New Zealand, enjoying the summer sunshine thank goodness x
> 
> I personally can't wait until AF arrives, I've got over a week as my cycles average 33 days and we started TTC when I got back from Samoa and I know we missed OV so this has been just for fun! ;) So here I am hoping I'm pregnant but looking forward to AF?! Haha!
> 
> I really hope the witch stays away too. This happened last month though. See I chart pretty much everything but temps..symptoms, cm, cp, etc and I understand last month that I was a few days late because I had a vaginal infection and I took antibiotics and it made me o three days late. There's evidence that even suggests that I od late in my notes I keep on my app but not this month. I should've od when I was soposed to..my cm that day and o pains suggested it. So as of now i am one day late. I really hope this is it. I'm going to get some tests tomorrow and see if I might get a bfp. I got a bfn on a ept the day before af was due so idk.
> Yes..it is SO cold. My heat is set on 75 and its only 65 in the house. The unit just can't keep up with this artic blast lol. You're lucky to be in summer weather. I wanna be able to go outside in shorts and a tshirt again lol.
> I hope you od late this cycle and caught an egg. How amazing would that be. :) always expect the unexpected. When we tried for dd I was at the point where I thought I was probably unable to have kids because we were bding SO much and then boom a couple weeks after I wrote that in my diary I got my bfp. You just never know.Click to expand...

You are on to it with all of your OV dates etc! I will start using my OPKs next cycle if I am out of this one. It would be pretty amazing, we figured we wouldn't wait until I start next cycle, or rather, finish, but get a head start because you do never know! I've been having a weird 'symptom'? I've googled and it's totally TMI but have any of you ever experienced loose bowels? It seems to strike morning or afternoon and isn't constant but has been going on for three or four days. Again it's hard as we have switched to a vegetarian/vegan diet, but still eating carbs as in vegan pasta etc. and I am recently (5 days) back from a holiday to Samoa, I dunno if it's that though as I hardly ate and surely five days later it'd be gone.... So sorry for the toilet talk! Haha I've googled and it says all the things I want to read but I was hoping some of you may be able to help. 

Keep warm if you can! :flower:


----------



## apple_20

Oo exciting times :) I hope she stays away arika. Hey tuesdaysbaby not long till you can start ttc for real :)

Afm I'm cd 9dpo and opks getting darker but not positive yet. My preseed has arrived so we shall give that a go tonight :)


----------



## arikalane22

tuesdaysbaby said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope it stays away arikalane! I've heard about the freezing temperatures over there, we are in New Zealand, enjoying the summer sunshine thank goodness x
> 
> I personally can't wait until AF arrives, I've got over a week as my cycles average 33 days and we started TTC when I got back from Samoa and I know we missed OV so this has been just for fun! ;) So here I am hoping I'm pregnant but looking forward to AF?! Haha!
> 
> I really hope the witch stays away too. This happened last month though. See I chart pretty much everything but temps..symptoms, cm, cp, etc and I understand last month that I was a few days late because I had a vaginal infection and I took antibiotics and it made me o three days late. There's evidence that even suggests that I od late in my notes I keep on my app but not this month. I should've od when I was soposed to..my cm that day and o pains suggested it. So as of now i am one day late. I really hope this is it. I'm going to get some tests tomorrow and see if I might get a bfp. I got a bfn on a ept the day before af was due so idk.
> Yes..it is SO cold. My heat is set on 75 and its only 65 in the house. The unit just can't keep up with this artic blast lol. You're lucky to be in summer weather. I wanna be able to go outside in shorts and a tshirt again lol.
> I hope you od late this cycle and caught an egg. How amazing would that be. :) always expect the unexpected. When we tried for dd I was at the point where I thought I was probably unable to have kids because we were bding SO much and then boom a couple weeks after I wrote that in my diary I got my bfp. You just never know.Click to expand...
> 
> You are on to it with all of your OV dates etc! I will start using my OPKs next cycle if I am out of this one. It would be pretty amazing, we figured we wouldn't wait until I start next cycle, or rather, finish, but get a head start because you do never know! I've been having a weird 'symptom'? I've googled and it's totally TMI but have any of you ever experienced loose bowels? It seems to strike morning or afternoon and isn't constant but has been going on for three or four days. Again it's hard as we have switched to a vegetarian/vegan diet, but still eating carbs as in vegan pasta etc. and I am recently (5 days) back from a holiday to Samoa, I dunno if it's that though as I hardly ate and surely five days later it'd be gone.... So sorry for the toilet talk! Haha I've googled and it says all the things I want to read but I was hoping some of you may be able to help.
> 
> Keep warm if you can! :flower:Click to expand...

OMG. This is so embarassing, but I've messed myself twice since Christmas. Sorry tmi. It just feels like gas, but SUPRISE its not. I haven't changed my eating habits though. 
Idk if a vegan diet would be that hard on your stomach, but just like prego symptoms can be caused by other things, other things can actually be preg symptoms. 
I have to take dd to.the dr today. She's really sick (and so is dh.but I'm not??)..throwing up fever.wheezing coughing. pityful.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Hi all! It is SO cold today where I am. Nothing new, I'm just waiting for AF, trying to remind myself that I should want it ontime or late because then my luteal phase will be an ok length. For the last 2 cycles my LP was 11 and 13 days, which is longer than it used to be. Do you guys think an 11 day LP is long enough to conceive? 8-10 days was typical for me last time and we didn't conceive naturally in 12 cycles. Based on my symptoms this cycle, my progesterone seems good (it was low when I was tested before), so I'm hoping I'm more fertile after having a baby. I'll find out soon! I'd love to use timing to gender sway a little bit for a girl but I'm worried to do that because I'm not super fertile. 

Arika, sorry to hear about DD! My DS has a bad cough this week and has been waking up a bunch at night. 

For both Arika and Tuesday - you definitely not out this cycle until AF shows!

Apple - hooray for moving on to the fun part of the cycle.


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi ladies!

I'm WTT in February, but have been checking out this thread a bit too. I hope you don't mind me joining the conversation :)

Mrs sunflower, I am in a very similar situation. My luteal phase has been 10 days for a while, and it increased to 11 this month, so I'm very curious to know what other ladies think about that and our potential for success at TTC naturally. Your 13 day LP is great! From all that I've read, 13 days is fine for TTC. I am also interested in swaying for a girl through timing (not too concerned about gender, but DH and I sort of see ourselves having a girl first, and then hopefully a boy) but I feel that, with my temps and phase length so far, maybe I shouldn't be so selective and should just BD as much as possible when I'm fertile in February! Lol!!

Fingers x'd for all of you in this thread to get your BFP soon :)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

RandaPanda said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm WTT in February, but have been checking out this thread a bit too. I hope you don't mind me joining the conversation :)
> 
> Mrs sunflower, I am in a very similar situation. My luteal phase has been 10 days for a while, and it increased to 11 this month, so I'm very curious to know what other ladies think about that and our potential for success at TTC naturally. Your 13 day LP is great! From all that I've read, 13 days is fine for TTC. I am also interested in swaying for a girl through timing (not too concerned about gender, but DH and I sort of see ourselves having a girl first, and then hopefully a boy) but I feel that, with my temps and phase length so far, maybe I shouldn't be so selective and should just BD as much as possible when I'm fertile in February! Lol!!
> 
> Fingers x'd for all of you in this thread to get your BFP soon :)

Hey Randa! 

Nice to see you in here xox

And thank you for the luck, I'm antsy for my BFP already ;) :flower:


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Hi all! It is SO cold today where I am. Nothing new, I'm just waiting for AF, trying to remind myself that I should want it ontime or late because then my luteal phase will be an ok length. For the last 2 cycles my LP was 11 and 13 days, which is longer than it used to be. Do you guys think an 11 day LP is long enough to conceive? 8-10 days was typical for me last time and we didn't conceive naturally in 12 cycles. Based on my symptoms this cycle, my progesterone seems good (it was low when I was tested before), so I'm hoping I'm more fertile after having a baby. I'll find out soon! I'd love to use timing to gender sway a little bit for a girl but I'm worried to do that because I'm not super fertile.
> 
> Arika, sorry to hear about DD! My DS has a bad cough this week and has been waking up a bunch at night.
> 
> For both Arika and Tuesday - you definitely not out this cycle until AF shows!
> 
> Apple - hooray for moving on to the fun part of the cycle.

I think 11 days for your luthel phase is long enough. I'm sure women get pregnant with shorter lps. =] I also thought about using timing to gender select..we want a boy next. But I honestly think that ttc is stressful enough and that's something you have to hit right on the mark..well when ttc a boy. The shettles method is what we were gonna do but for a boy it says no bd 5 days before o..bd on o day..no bd 5 days after. The chance of catching an egg that way just seems unlikely so we are just gonna focus on having a baby and that's it..lol. I knoe there are other methods, but like I said ttc is stressful enough.
Sorry to hear your ds has been feeling bad. I took dd to the dr yesterday and she has a bacterial infection. She's so pitiful. They prescribed her antibiotics so it should hopefully go away within a week or so.
SO af showed up last night around midnight. That makes me 2 days late. I'm. Thinking my cycles are getting longer for some reason.the last two cycles have been 30 days instead of 28. Of course they mess up like this when we start ttc..lol.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Hi Randa! Thanks for joining us. Feb is right around the corner. Did you do anything to increase your LP to 11 days? My guess is that 11-12 days may be enough, you'd just need a baby to implant sooner. 13 days is a new record for me so we'll see how this month turns out. I was a little selective about when we BD'ed in the beginning last time because I was hoping for a girl. Then when we didn't get pregnant right away I threw all that out the window because really we just wanted a baby. To increase our odds on the cycle we conceived we did everything that would predict a boy and we got one! It all depends on if you're ok possibly have more unsuccessful cycles. 

Arika - So sorry to hear that AF showed up. It's wasn't fair to have a longer cycle this month. Fx'ed that this cycle will get you your bfp! I hope your DD feels better soon.


----------



## apple_20

Sorry about af arriving :(

I agree that 11days is plenty to implant. 

Afm still waiting for my opk and continuing smep plan. Tried preeseed too.


----------



## RandaPanda

Yay! That's so reassuring that you ladies think 11 days seems sufficient! Thank you :)

mrs sunflower: I actually didn't do anything to increase it, but my cycle was 30 days this month (last month was 29 days). I'm hoping that I start to O a bit earlier than CD19!

Ya, I think that I might not even try swaying - I just want to conceive successfully in the shortest amount of time. I'm so broody!!!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Sorry about af arriving :(
> 
> I agree that 11days is plenty to implant.
> 
> Afm still waiting for my opk and continuing smep plan. Tried preeseed too.

I've read a lot of good things about preseed so I think that will def increase your chances this cycle. : ) fingers crossed


----------



## mrs sunflower

Randa - I used to always O on CD19-20. It's good that you figured this out now so that you don't waste months timing bd'ing wrong! I think I'll try swaying for 2 months but I don't think I can handle longer than that. 

Apple - sounds like you're doing everything right! I've never tried preseed.


----------



## apple_20

Thanks. Yeah preseed has great reviews and with all the bd I had planned made sense to me.

Still negative opks and I'm cd 12 tbh they were darker around cd7 Ahh boo. Never mind I'm covering my bases anyway lol. 

What's your plan for this cycle arika?


----------



## mrs sunflower

Apple, do you usually get your positive opk around cd14?

Afm, I may have stumbled on something else that changed my LP. I ran 18 miles a week for 8 years. This past year I was running a lot more but got overuse knee injuries and had to stop. They still bother me so I'm not even going to try restarting until after our next baby. I've always had a healthy BMI (22-22.5) I weigh the same now as when I conceived (a few lbs up from my usual). I always thought of my exercise as a moderate amount but apparently strenuous exercise like running leads to LP defects often, even if you're not doing a lot. I'm feeling better about my chances this time! (and a little less guilty about not being able to run)


----------



## apple_20

I don't know haven't done them before. 

Interesting about the running. What a perfect excuse for taking a break!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Thanks. Yeah preseed has great reviews and with all the bd I had planned made sense to me.
> 
> Still negative opks and I'm cd 12 tbh they were darker around cd7 Ahh boo. Never mind I'm covering my bases anyway lol.
> 
> What's your plan for this cycle arika?

Well I guess just bd as much as possible..lol. that's all I knoww to do its only my 2nd cycle actually trying so I'm not going to use opks or anything just yet u know? Sry to hear you're not getting pos opks yet. Booooo..I hope you get a pos in a few days but like you said u have it covered. =]


----------



## arikalane22

How's everyone doing today?? I have 3 more days of af after today then its bding like crazy!!


----------



## apple_20

Yep that's the general plan :) if the opks don't work this month ill probably try one more month give up on them.

I'm doing well thanks :)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Yep that's the general plan :) if the opks don't work this month ill probably try one more month give up on them.
> 
> I'm doing well thanks :)

Yeah some people claim they take off some of the ttc stress, but I would think they would put more stress on you because that's just one more pos you have to get. I hope I don't have to end up using them. Im going to give it until the 5 month mark. That's how long it took to conceive dd so I think that would be a good point to changesomething up. Aand dits good to hear you're doing well. :) I'm so ready for af to go away. These last couple of cycles have been heavier than normal and its annoying.


----------



## apple_20

Hey how is everyone?

Cd 14 today and finally feel like I'm getting somewhere with the opks got a lot darker not positive yet though. Yay.


----------



## apple_20

Ooo update smiley face yay. Finally I'm going to ovulate soon I feel cramping too today :)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Ooo update smiley face yay. Finally I'm going to ovulate soon I feel cramping too today :)

Omg SO EXCITING!! I hope you get a sticky bean this month!! 
I'm doin ok just really irritated last night n todqy. Like pms but its cycle day 4..ugh so annoying. Been watching live hpts on youtube..lol..idk.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Hi all! I'm on CD2 of cycle 1! 12 day LP last month, which I think may be enough, so I'm planning to try 3 months before going to clomid. I should O around CD17. I'm less anxious now that I finally get to start trying (that is going to last all of 1 week I think). 

Apple - Yay for your positive opk! 

Arika - Too bad AF is staying longer. My cycles have gotten lighter over time - used to be about 7 days now about 4. But I definitely liked not having AF at all on the iud!


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Hi all! I'm on CD2 of cycle 1! 12 day LP last month, which I think may be enough, so I'm planning to try 3 months before going to clomid. I should O around CD17. I'm less anxious now that I finally get to start trying (that is going to last all of 1 week I think).
> 
> Apple - Yay for your positive opk!
> 
> Arika - Too bad AF is staying longer. My cycles have gotten lighter over time - used to be about 7 days now about 4. But I definitely liked not having AF at all on the iud!

Actually af was only 5 days this cycle. My last day was yesterday. Maybe its a sign everythings getting back on track. Lol..i wish!! Yay!! 15 more days until o for you. I was relieved when we finally did start ttc..but as you can tell my antsyness is back so that lasted all of about until i Od last cycle lol.


----------



## apple_20

I think starting the TTC is very exciting but it soon gets frustrating I guess you have to find ways to keep it exciting rather then depressing. My plan AF arrives? That's a night out/in with wine for me. Enjoy being not pregnant methinks.


----------



## arikalane22

Okay so it's cycle day 6 and oddly I feel some O pains. I think O is going to come early. I have had some cramping since yesterday, but yesterday I was still bleeding so it was really hard to tell if it was O pain or just af cramps. Not sure..hmmmm. I'm a little confused because I never have cramping past day 3 of my cycle so I don't know if I could be Oing this early. I have not a lot of cm but it's not dry down there by no means. I was a little creamy this morning and now it's more ewcm but not full on ewcm if that makes sense. UGH I just don't know what to think..
And I had mentioned earlier that I had been watching live hpts on youtube. This sounds crazy but they are kind of easing the whole waiting for O and tww for me. I think it's because a lot of the women on there don't really expect it and they think they are out and then BAM bfp. It gives me hope that it will happen soon. =] I'm SO ready!!
How's everyone doing today??
Have you gotten a darker opk apple??


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Totally giddy tonight; we get to try this week! OPKing and waiting for go time. We haven't tried since September and we are soooo excited to start again!


----------



## RandaPanda

> Totally giddy tonight; we get to try this week! OPKing and waiting for go time. We haven't tried since September and we are soooo excited to start again!

Yay! Congrats to you!! It's really funny how all of us ladies, who don't actually know each other for the most part, get so excited for each others' sex lives :haha:

I'm having a hard time holding out until we TTC the end of February. I know it's soon, but if I could convince DH that we should just bump it up to this cycle, I would be so happy. BUT, in the meantime, I love reading the hope and positivity from those who are starting TTC in January. 

I hope you get a sticky bean soon, PregoMyEggo!! :dust:


----------



## apple_20

Yep had 3 positives cd14pm and 15 am and pm. Negative now I'm cd16 and think I'm 1dpo based on cramping I had cd 14 and 15. Though I could be a day or two out.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

RandaPanda said:


> Totally giddy tonight; we get to try this week! OPKing and waiting for go time. We haven't tried since September and we are soooo excited to start again!
> 
> Yay! Congrats to you!! It's really funny how all of us ladies, who don't actually know each other for the most part, get so excited for each others' sex lives :haha:
> 
> I'm having a hard time holding out until we TTC the end of February. I know it's soon, but if I could convince DH that we should just bump it up to this cycle, I would be so happy. BUT, in the meantime, I love reading the hope and positivity from those who are starting TTC in January.
> 
> I hope you get a sticky bean soon, PregoMyEggo!! :dust:Click to expand...

Hey Randa, as you know I got super impatient too! It is so soon when I think about how close we were before we just went, oh heck! let's just do it! I'm happy we did. I would have had to wait until late in February too as my cycle dictated that's when I'd OV etc. AF got me this time as we started TTC mid-cycle but I'm pretty happy we have decided to TTC now as my next fertile period is at the end-ish of this month and I know it is SO HARD waiting! I feel like I've been waiting forever and we've been married for what seems like forever and I just can't wait to get our little family started!!

Hang in there or just do what I did and start "TTC" even though you know you haven't got a chance that month/during that time, it's fun anyway! Haha x


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Yep had 3 positives cd14pm and 15 am and pm. Negative now I'm cd16 and think I'm 1dpo based on cramping I had cd 14 and 15. Though I could be a day or two out.



OMG so exciting. Are you going to test early this time?? =/


----------



## arikalane22

I swear I feel like I'm about to O or something. I am having cramping on my left side and I have more than usual cm right now. It's milky white and creamy, but it's getting more ew. I don't mean to be so tmi and all, but I'm just a little confused. Is it even possible to O on CD7-CD10?? I don't think I've ever Od that soon before. Well reguardless we BDd yesterday just in case. I think our strategy will be every other day until a BFP or AF. LOL..dh is gonna be SO tired. 
I hope everyone is doing ok in their wtt and tww. I'm going a little crazy as you can tell and I'm not even in the tww yet. And I just quit smoking..a bad habit I know I know. I smoked when I was tcc dd and as soon as I got my bfp I quit and didn't pick it back up until she was 3 months old because I had a really stressful new job(not a good excuse but that's why I started again). So now I know I need to quit before I even get pregnant because if I just quit because I'm pregnant then in my mind I'll think that once I have the baby I can just start back again. I think I'll be able to do it..I hope. I want to be around for a long time for dd, DH and the new LO. Plus I don't want my teeth rotting out of my head and coughing up black tar every morning for the rest of my life doesn't sound too appealing. This is day one and so far I'm okay with it. I think if I can make it a week or so I'll be able to stay quit. =] WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## PregoMyEggo

RandaPanda said:


> Totally giddy tonight; we get to try this week! OPKing and waiting for go time. We haven't tried since September and we are soooo excited to start again!
> 
> Yay! Congrats to you!! It's really funny how all of us ladies, who don't actually know each other for the most part, get so excited for each others' sex lives :haha:
> 
> I'm having a hard time holding out until we TTC the end of February. I know it's soon, but if I could convince DH that we should just bump it up to this cycle, I would be so happy. BUT, in the meantime, I love reading the hope and positivity from those who are starting TTC in January.
> 
> I hope you get a sticky bean soon, PregoMyEggo!! :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks, RandaPanda!!! I'm so excited for you to start in Feb! It will be here before you know it. :)


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Positive OPK time over here :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo!!!


----------



## MellyH

Panda, I'm also sneaking into the January thread to enjoy the hype. ;)


----------



## mrs sunflower

Hi all! I'm CD4, AF is drawing to a close and I'm waiting for next week to start opks. 

Apple - I really like your idea of doing something special with each AF to keep it from becoming depressing. I may copy you and do a wine and sushi night. 

Arika - You absolutely can ovulate that early! Good thing you're on top of it! My DH does get worn out if I ask for too frequent bd'ing. Great decision to quit smoking ahead of pregnancy! 

Randa - I almost went nuts waiting last month. If we hadn't had a real need to wait I would have started a month early! You will get there but that last month goes so slowly.

PregoMyEggo - Yay for a positive opk!!

Welcome Melly!


----------



## apple_20

arikalane22 said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Yep had 3 positives cd14pm and 15 am and pm. Negative now I'm cd16 and think I'm 1dpo based on cramping I had cd 14 and 15. Though I could be a day or two out.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG so exciting. Are you going to test early this time?? =/Click to expand...

I almost definately will cave and test. Ive got 10mui tests. Do you think you are oing now then? I guess you just get down to it :p


----------



## apple_20

PregoMyEggo said:


> Positive OPK time over here :happydance: :thumbup:

Awesome I think I'm 2dpo could be 1dpo so we are very close :)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Yep had 3 positives cd14pm and 15 am and pm. Negative now I'm cd16 and think I'm 1dpo based on cramping I had cd 14 and 15. Though I could be a day or two out.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG so exciting. Are you going to test early this time?? =/Click to expand...
> 
> I almost definately will cave and test. Ive got 10mui tests. Do you think you are oing now then? I guess you just get down to it :pClick to expand...

I would cave too. Lol. Umm don't mean to get to personal, but I've been super horny too and my cm is getting more ew than before still creamy though. Oh how nice it would be to O early..then I could test early lol. Good job having some 10mui tests around. I think I'm just going to go buy a bunch of the $1 tests from $tree and some 88¢ tests from walmart. I guess 10-15 woukd be enough..maybe. ugh I hope I get pregnant soon. We've got two women in the family expecting. One is due in march and the other in june. And these are both girls that don't care about he kids they already have. It just burns me up inside. Grrr.


----------



## arikalane22

PregoMyEggo said:


> Positive OPK time over here :happydance: :thumbup:

Omg congrats!! I assume you found a new donor then?? = ]


----------



## arikalane22

I have to say ladies I'm feeling really confident about this cycle. And even if it doesn't work out this month the way we want it all this bding is amazing..lol. ;) I hope everyone else is in the same state of mind. I dont know what it is but I just feel like we ave a really good chance this month. I'm not soposed to o for a while but like I've said before I think it may be earlier this month bc of stuff that's been goin on with my crazy body. Anyway hope all is well with everyone!!


----------



## KylasBaby

arikalane22 said:


> I have to say ladies I'm feeling really confident about this cycle. And even if it doesn't work out this month the way we want it all this bding is amazing..lol. ;) I hope everyone else is in the same state of mind. I dont know what it is but I just feel like we ave a really good chance this month. I'm not soposed to o for a while but like I've said before I think it may be earlier this month bc of stuff that's been goin on with my crazy body. Anyway hope all is well with everyone!!

I have that same feeling about this month. Don't know why but I do. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

KylasBaby said:


> arikalane22 said:
> 
> 
> I have to say ladies I'm feeling really confident about this cycle. And even if it doesn't work out this month the way we want it all this bding is amazing..lol. ;) I hope everyone else is in the same state of mind. I dont know what it is but I just feel like we ave a really good chance this month. I'm not soposed to o for a while but like I've said before I think it may be earlier this month bc of stuff that's been goin on with my crazy body. Anyway hope all is well with everyone!!
> 
> I have that same feeling about this month. Don't know why but I do. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

I have the exact same feeling, really super positive, which can only be a good thing :happydance:


----------



## apple_20

I'm glad you are all feeling positive that's the way to be! I'm not massively confident or negative about this month.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Granted this cycle is just starting for me but I don't feel particularly confident or negative either. I would be surprised if it happened right away because it took so long last time, but I'm open to that possibility!


----------



## arikalane22

So gots lots of ewcm starting last night..still ewcm today!! Didn't bd last night because dh had to work early, but tonight its on..lol. we have BDd 3 out of the 5 days since I've been off my period. Tonight will make 4/5. Yay!! And OMG I had a dream last night that I took like 10 cheapies and they were all bfps then I took a cb digital n it said not pregnant. I don't really know what to think of that. :/
Anyway I'm not gonna have a clue what dpo I am this tww because I know I'm Oing early this month but I have no clue what day it'll happen..this is where opks would come in handy. I think I'm gonna go get a cheap opk from the dollar tree when dh gets home from work. Hopefully it'll be pos. And I'll know my dpo better. 
I'm glad someone else is feeling confident this month too. This is the first month I've actually felt this confident. I hope there's good reason behind my confidence. :)


----------



## arikalane22

Tested at 8pm(earlier)(OPK..NOT HPT) and it was a very faint pos. Which I've heard is the same as a neg. I guess I'm not oing early after all. I'm gonna test again Sunday or Monday. I'm soposed to O on Wednesday I think so maybe it'll b darker then. I only bought 3 tests because I have never used them and hpts are bad enough to have to buy every month I don't wanna get into the habit of buying both. Anyway just wanted to update on that before bed because I said I was going to go buy some opks today. Goodnight all!! =]


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Granted this cycle is just starting for me but I don't feel particularly confident or negative either. I would be surprised if it happened right away because it took so long last time, but I'm open to that possibility!

I know what you mean..when my cycle first starts I'm like come on O and then like I'm come on BFP/AF. So annoying..


----------



## apple_20

Ahh how confusing your body is being! 

I'm 5dpo had some twinges today but dunno what to make of them. Also I'm hungover so feel prego lol


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Ahh how confusing your body is being!
> 
> I'm 5dpo had some twinges today but dunno what to make of them. Also I'm hungover so feel prego lol

Twinges are good. Usually when I get them it turns out I have to poop..lol. :)
I pray your pregnant and it sticks this time. You so deserve it. When are you gonna test?? 

I had a surge of ewcm earlier today and now I have creamy cm. Idk what's goin on. It could have been from bding last night but surely his "goodies" would be gone by now and I've took a shower and all today. Idk I'm SO confused.


----------



## arikalane22

Alright ladies..I think I'm pretty close to Oing. Did an opk and its twice as dark as yesterday..still not as dark as the control line but its darker today. And I just feel 'wet' down there and holy ewcm. I'm SO excited. I feel like I can relax once I ovulate..well for a few days anyway..until about 5 or 6 dpo when I start getting "preg. symptoms". Lol.


----------



## Jennifer86

Ovulated on the 16th! So I guess I'm in the TTW... Good luck to everyone!


----------



## apple_20

Yay for the tww.

Arika you will be joining us soon I bet your opk will be positive within a day. Then you will ovulate within two days.

I'm testing 11dpo so this Friday.


----------



## arikalane22

Jennifer86 said:


> Ovulated on the 16th! So I guess I'm in the TTW... Good luck to everyone!

Yay..the tww is so exciting and kind if dreaded at the same time. Mine will be a relief this cycle I think. We've bdd almost everyday since af went away and while I'm enjoying every min. Of it..its exausting..lol.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Yay for the tww.
> 
> Arika you will be joining us soon I bet your opk will be positive within a day. Then you will ovulate within two days.
> 
> I'm testing 11dpo so this Friday.

I just took my opk today.and I haven't went back to look at it yet so I'm really hoping its darker today.I have such a good feeling about this month. And nit just for me..for everyone. I'm like overly happy this month. Maybe because I quit smoking..lol. totally oposite of everyone else..I know.
So excited for.friday ..promise you'll post as soon as you test!! Baby dust!!


----------



## arikalane22

Omg!! Just looked at my opk..its a way dark pos. I'm about to O. I'm so excited I told dh last night that he could have a break tonight but his changes things. We HAVE to bd tonght!! So excited!!


----------



## mrs sunflower

Yay Arika for the positive OPK! Good luck to everyone in the TWW! Keep us updated about when you're testing. I'll start OPKs on Tuesday, which will be CD10 for me. I always hope to ovulate early.


----------



## Katrina18

Got the witch day before yesterday. .not really surprised as we didnt BD much this cycle..see some of you in a few weeks in February TTC..fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## apple_20

Woop positive opk wicked. I'm so glad you tested or you'd still be questioning it. Get to it. Woop. X


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Woop positive opk wicked. I'm so glad you tested or you'd still be questioning it. Get to it. Woop. X

Omg..im SO bloated and crampy this morning..do you think it could be me Oing??


----------



## apple_20

Yeah it could well be. I got my positive cd14 and I was having cramping that very day and think I actually ov cd15 x


----------



## MellyH

Cramping is definitely an ovulation symptom, I haven't had bloating but that might vary person to person!


----------



## arikalane22

So I guess since I Od today(i think) im going to say tomorrow is 1dpo. Im going to wait til about 10dpo to test..thats next thursday the 30th. This is going to be a long tww.


----------



## MellyH

Huzzah!! Yay for ovulating at least. :haha: 

Can you plan something to count down the days? Like, go to the movies when there is five days left, or a special dinner outing when there's three days left? Something to break up the time a little!


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Hi team!

We did two fresh sperm inseminations with softcups last week, so I'm 5dpo and waiting to test in a week! Excited to be trying again at last, even if this isn't the month for some reason. But I have a really good feeling about the acupuncture I've been doing! This acupuncturist got two of my friends pregnant in one cycle when they started working with her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RandaPanda

PregoMyEggo said:


> Hi team!
> 
> We did two fresh sperm inseminations with softcups last week, so I'm 5dpo and waiting to test in a week! Excited to be trying again at last, even if this isn't the month for some reason. But I have a really good feeling about the acupuncture I've been doing! This acupuncturist got two of my friends pregnant in one cycle when they started working with her. Fingers crossed!

So exciting - can't wait to here your update next week! Can I ask, how long before TTC did you start doing your acupuncture? And how many sessions a month do you go for? Oh...and did you ask the acupuncturist to do anything special, or did they just know what to do to try to increase fertility? The reason I'm asking is because I'm in China, the birthplace of acupuncture! I've gone for a few general wellness treatments since we moved here, but I hadn't given much thought to going specifically for getting pregnant, but now I think I should! Anything to get my BFP as soon as possible, because we move back home to Canada in July and I really hope that I'm past 12 weeks by then so I'm ready to tell people instead of just pretending I'm really bloated or gained weight over in China :)


----------



## apple_20

Awesome preggomyeggo 

I'm also in the tww. Woop 8dpo


----------



## arikalane22

That's great pregomyeggo!! I hope this cycle is it for you!! I think its good you decided to go with the fresh sperm instead of frozen. I'm sure its the same either way but you know the whole fresh never frozen thing..lol.

Apple..omg your almost there. I wish I were 8dpo already. But only 1dpo today. Lol.


----------



## apple_20

Actually 1-7dpo has gone fast for me. 
Now its getting slow


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Actually 1-7dpo has gone fast for me.
> Now its getting slow

Maybe 1-7 will go fast for me. The weeks are SO slow though. Dh is at work all week and we don't do anything until the weekend so weekdays are slow and weekends fly for me. I'm just going to find something to keep me occupied. All dd and I do during the week is clean, play, clean, eat, clean, bath time, clean, color, clean, watch cartoons, and clean. Lol. We do our visits to dhs mom and my mom on the weekend. I can't wait til summer when we can go outside and play..lol. we are buying dd a swingset for this spring and summer so she has something to do outside. Ugh..time is gonna drag..lol. 
So you're testing Friday?? Do you think you'll make it til then??


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Actually 1-7dpo has gone fast for me.
> Now its getting slow

Maybe 1-7 will go fast for me. The weeks are SO slow though. Dh is at work all week and we don't do anything until the weekend so weekdays are slow and weekends fly for me. I'm just going to find something to keep me occupied. All dd and I do during the week is clean, play, clean, eat, clean, bath time, clean, color, clean, watch cartoons, and clean. Lol. We do our visits to dhs mom and my mom on the weekend. I can't wait til summer when we can go outside and play..lol. we are buying dd a swingset for this spring and summer so she has something to do outside. Ugh..time is gonna drag..lol. 
So you're testing Friday?? Do you think you'll make it til then??


----------



## apple_20

Yep testing Friday. Nah I doubt ill make it. Just being realistic. I can handle bfn at the moment as I know its early still. 

Oo gotta get out of the house you'll go mad. I work everyday (part time) keeps me busy.


----------



## arikalane22

I know I'm gonna have to get out of the house..I'm going to my moms tomorrow to wait for her treadmill she ordered from amazon but I'll be alone and bored. It'll be worse than being at the house. Lol. 
Omg I quit drinking caffeine today. Ugh I hopee I don't start getting headaches.


----------



## arikalane22

2dpo today..too early for any preg. Symptoms but I'm still cramping and I have some low back pain
Anyone else symptom spotting..lol


----------



## mrs sunflower

Sorry to hear that the days are dragging for all of you in the TWW! Plan lots of things to keep yourselves busy!

Going off caffeine was so tough for me last time that I never got back on it. I used to drink 1 cup of coffee a day and it took me 6 months not to feel tired without it in the morning. I am super caffeine sensitive.

DH suggested we plan a date night. We've been doing about 2 per year which is terrible! I'm going start planning 1 every 1-2 months. I planned our first for the day before AF is due figuring I will either have a nice surprise bfp to announce or I can have wine and a nice dinner to celebrate the beginning of month 2. Do you ladies have regular date nights?


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Hi RandaPanda!

Acupuncture is absolutely proven to promote fertility, so you should totally do it!! Simply tell your acupuncturist that's your aim. I started going a couple of months prior to this insemination cycle, but you don't have to go in advance; it's just frosting if you can since each session builds on the last a little bit. But worth it anytime in your process. It can also be great for reducing stress and anxiety, which we TTCers all have at some point! 

My friends tried for many months to get pregnant, and the first month they tried acupuncture, they got pregnant! They are now 14 weeks!

Give it a shot, and let me know how it goes!!



RandaPanda said:


> PregoMyEggo said:
> 
> 
> Hi team!
> 
> We did two fresh sperm inseminations with softcups last week, so I'm 5dpo and waiting to test in a week! Excited to be trying again at last, even if this isn't the month for some reason. But I have a really good feeling about the acupuncture I've been doing! This acupuncturist got two of my friends pregnant in one cycle when they started working with her. Fingers crossed!
> 
> So exciting - can't wait to here your update next week! Can I ask, how long before TTC did you start doing your acupuncture? And how many sessions a month do you go for? Oh...and did you ask the acupuncturist to do anything special, or did they just know what to do to try to increase fertility? The reason I'm asking is because I'm in China, the birthplace of acupuncture! I've gone for a few general wellness treatments since we moved here, but I hadn't given much thought to going specifically for getting pregnant, but now I think I should! Anything to get my BFP as soon as possible, because we move back home to Canada in July and I really hope that I'm past 12 weeks by then so I'm ready to tell people instead of just pretending I'm really bloated or gained weight over in China :)Click to expand...


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Funny, I get cramping 1-2 dpo with fresh sperm too. I take it as a good sign that the swimmers have made it up into my tubes! Crossing fingers that the magic happens!



arikalane22 said:


> 2dpo today..too early for any preg. Symptoms but I'm still cramping and I have some low back pain
> Anyone else symptom spotting..lol


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Totally!! :)



arikalane22 said:


> That's great pregomyeggo!! I hope this cycle is it for you!! I think its good you decided to go with the fresh sperm instead of frozen. I'm sure its the same either way but you know the whole fresh never frozen thing..lol.
> 
> Apple..omg your almost there. I wish I were 8dpo already. But only 1dpo today. Lol.


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Woohoo! When are you testing? 



apple_20 said:


> Awesome preggomyeggo
> 
> I'm also in the tww. Woop 8dpo


----------



## apple_20

mrs sunflower said:


> Sorry to hear that the days are dragging for all of you in the TWW! Plan lots of things to keep yourselves busy!
> 
> Going off caffeine was so tough for me last time that I never got back on it. I used to drink 1 cup of coffee a day and it took me 6 months not to feel tired without it in the morning. I am super caffeine sensitive.
> 
> DH suggested we plan a date night. We've been doing about 2 per year which is terrible! I'm going start planning 1 every 1-2 months. I planned our first for the day before AF is due figuring I will either have a nice surprise bfp to announce or I can have wine and a nice dinner to celebrate the beginning of month 2. Do you ladies have regular date nights?

That's a great idea. No we don't date enough went out just two of us Friday for my birthday but before that was valentines day! I love that idea and shall pitch it to oh tonight :)


----------



## MellyH

Hmmm last proper date night... does running errands for five hours and then having lunch out at a Thai restaurant on Saturday count?! :haha:


----------



## arikalane22

Yeah I think the last date night we had was when I was pregnant. Dd goes to dhs moms house on sat. Every week but we have to pick her up by about 5pm so the most we ever get to do is maybe go eat before we pick her up. Idk if you would count that as a date really.


----------



## arikalane22

Symptom spotting..3dpo today..SO uncomfortably hot last night..crazy dreams..cramping and backache still. 7 more days.til testing
Did u cave yet apple?? :)


----------



## MellyH

Is it possible to have symptoms at this point Arika? I hope the next 7 days fly by :)


----------



## apple_20

Oh yes I caved lol. Bfn. Though I hate those tests because they always give evaps even with water. 

No symptoms here


----------



## apple_20

bah 11dpo and im so fed up already. bfp or AF now please.
(got a feeling it will be AF)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> bah 11dpo and im so fed up already. bfp or AF now please.
> (got a feeling it will be AF)

I'm so sorry..I hate that feeling af is coming..its like all your efforts were for nothing..ugh. 
I don't know what this cycle will end up for me. I'm so impatient..lol.


----------



## apple_20

Had a very small amount of brown tinged cm today. I thought it was AF starting 2 days early but no more since. Grr


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Had a very small amount of brown tinged cm today. I thought it was AF starting 2 days early but no more since. Grr

Omg..maybe its ib. :) Have you tested again?? If its ib maybe you'll get a bfp soon.


----------



## apple_20

Yeah tested this morning bfn. Yeah ib crossed my mind but I'm scared to get my hopes up. How you doing?


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Yeah tested this morning bfn. Yeah ib crossed my mind but I'm scared to get my hopes up. How you doing?

I've had the worst backache today. Maybe its a good sign. Lol. Other than that..just a little cramping off and on today. It was pretty much just like af cramping this morning..intensity and all for about a minute straight. I'm only 5dpo so idk about implantion this early but its not like other months.
I'm sry about your bfn today. Hopefully the spotting today was ib.


----------



## arikalane22

Well I just went and checked my cervix..I'm spotting a little. Idk if I might have scratched it or something. Sorry tmi. But I know its WAY to early for my period. I know when I Od for sure this month because I used opks. Is it possible to ib this early. I mean it didn't happen when I got pregnant with dd. I'm confused. I've heard of women getting bfps at like 8dpo..so that means they'd have to implant around 5/6dpo. Me and dh bd earlier so maybe he ripped me a little. I felt something when he c#*%$4..it was weird. Idk..sorry for tmi. I need some opinions here. Lol. Kinda confused.


----------



## apple_20

5dpo does sound early for ib but not impossible. It sounds more likely that it was down to your bd earlier. 

Another bfn today boo.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> 5dpo does sound early for ib but not impossible. It sounds more likely that it was down to your bd earlier.
> 
> Another bfn today boo.

Thanks..thats kinda what i thought..lol. BOOOO FOR BFN. maybe yesterday wad ib and you just dont havr enough hcg in your system yet. I hope so!!


----------



## apple_20

Oh I hope so. Im Totally getting my hopes up. I wish I could stay logical about this.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Oh I hope so. Im Totally getting my hopes up. I wish I could stay logical about this.

I know what you mean, but we just have to keep the faith. If we don't get our hopes up then we will just be down ALL the time. :) stay strong and I will try to too


----------



## geordie_gal

Good luck to all you January WTT'ers! 

x


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

geordie_gal said:


> Good luck to all you January WTT'ers!
> 
> x

Thank you! All the best for the upcoming birth of baby... Not far off! :flower:


----------



## mrs sunflower

Thank you geordie_gal! Congrats on being 1 day away from your due date!

Prego, Arika, and Apple - Fingers crossed for you as you get closer to the end of the cycle! I think you all have good reasons to be hopeful this month. 

I'm CD15 today and finally starting to see a change in my CM to be more fertile (still not EWCM), I usually O on CD17 but it might be later this month. Still getting negatives on my OPKs and actually it's not even starting to get darker yet and usually it is at this point. Had some cramping today but I don't think that means anything. It's frustrating when the timing of my cycle changes - my DH isn't up for BD'ing too often but can do every 2-3 days for about a week so I have to be careful not to start too early or I wear him out too soon! :dohh: I'm worried I'm not going to end up timing BD'ing close enough to O but we'll see!


----------



## apple_20

Af reared her ugly head but not before giving me very faint positives on two types of tests today. I'm devastated it looks like another chemical pg.


----------



## mrs sunflower

apple_20 said:


> Af reared her ugly head but not before giving me very faint positives on two types of tests today. I'm devastated it looks like another chemical pg.


I'm so sorry to hear that! AF coming is awful enough but to have gotten your hopes up with those tests is just not fair.


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Thank you geordie_gal! Congrats on being 1 day away from your due date!
> 
> Prego, Arika, and Apple - Fingers crossed for you as you get closer to the end of the cycle! I think you all have good reasons to be hopeful this month.
> 
> I'm CD15 today and finally starting to see a change in my CM to be more fertile (still not EWCM), I usually O on CD17 but it might be later this month. Still getting negatives on my OPKs and actually it's not even starting to get darker yet and usually it is at this point. Had some cramping today but I don't think that means anything. It's frustrating when the timing of my cycle changes - my DH isn't up for BD'ing too often but can do every 2-3 days for about a week so I have to be careful not to start too early or I wear him out too soon! :dohh: I'm worried I'm not going to end up timing BD'ing close enough to O but we'll see!

Thanks!! Oh!!& yay for about to be oing!!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Af reared her ugly head but not before giving me very faint positives on two types of tests today. I'm devastated it looks like another chemical pg.

Omg apple Im so sorry..have you gone to the dr to see if maybe they can give you somethi.g so you won't have cps anymore. Maybe your progesterone is low or something. I'm so sorry..we are all here for you and I pray that next month is your month.


----------



## apple_20

Thank you I'm considering going to the doctors to see if they can do anything. I'm okay today on to the next cycle! I'll continue with opks as it helps me knowing how many dpo I am etc. Im hoping to relax a bit more this month :)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Thank you I'm considering going to the doctors to see if they can do anything. I'm okay today on to the next cycle! I'll continue with opks as it helps me knowing how many dpo I am etc. Im hoping to relax a bit more this month :)

I know I thought using them would be more stressful but this was my first month using them and if was such a relief to know when I was oing. I'm 8dpo today. I was gonna test Thursday but I'm gonna wait til sat. I'll be 12dpo then. Hopefully I'll get my bfp then. I had some small yellow globs of cm yesterday..don't know if that means anything or not. And I had more spotting last night. Could have been from checking my cervix but it .was really firm a couple days ago and I swear it feels like its getting softer..lol. SS :wacko:


----------



## apple_20

I don't know much about cervix position etc as I don't track it myself. I think in a way opks can help you relax e.g well I know I've od now I can stop stressing about bd, or if you ovulate later one month you'll know to expect af or bfp later.

Less then a week till you test yay! 
If I don't get pregnant next month I might get a Christmas baby eek! I think Nov sounds like a good month for a baby though that's what my new aim is :)


----------



## mrs sunflower

I got a positive opk this morning! Right on schedule, I thought it was going to be late this month. 

:happydance:

I think we timed it well to have a good chance this month. Do you guys think I should count tomorrow as 1 dpo or start the count the following day? 

Apple, I'm hoping for October or November too! We already have one Christmas baby (12/23) and I really don't want 2 with December birthdays!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I don't know much about cervix position etc as I don't track it myself. I think in a way opks can help you relax e.g well I know I've od now I can stop stressing about bd, or if you ovulate later one month you'll know to expect af or bfp later.
> 
> Less then a week till you test yay!
> If I don't get pregnant next month I might get a Christmas baby eek! I think Nov sounds like a good month for a baby though that's what my new aim is :)

We have actually decided to skip March because we don't think having a Dec. Baby would be fair to dd or the LO. Lol. I don't want to but its best. I hope it happens before then so we don't have to worry about it.


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> I got a positive opk this morning! Right on schedule, I thought it was going to be late this month.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I think we timed it well to have a good chance this month. Do you guys think I should count tomorrow as 1 dpo or start the count the following day?
> 
> Apple, I'm hoping for October or November too! We already have one Christmas baby (12/23) and I really don't want 2 with December birthdays!

I counted after the day after o as 1dpo. So it went pos. Opk then another pos. The next day which I counted as o day then the next day 1dpo. I guess it just depends on when and if you feel yourself Oing.


----------



## apple_20

I counted the day after o because I had cramps so for me kjt was pos opk day, o day, 1dpo but I could have been a day out.


----------



## apple_20

I'm thinking of skipping march but not sure I can. I really hope it doesn't come to that :(


----------



## arikalane22

Tested this mornin bfn on CB+ept..sucks but I'm only 10dpo today. I'll be testing again Sat. Fingers crossed. Hope everyone is doin okay today. :)


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed for Saturday then!!


----------



## apple_20

OK the testing has begun good luck for sat!


----------



## arikalane22

Pregomyeggo..anything??


----------



## arikalane22

I'm not going to get to upset about cycles with bfn because last time took 5 months..now when I gett to the 5 month mark in about April/Mayish I'll start to freak. This cycle has been a lot easier than the other one. I feel like we gave it all we had this cycle and that comforts me. I mean we only have a 25% chance per cycle so 4 cycles would be the norm.


----------



## mrs sunflower

9 DPO is still very early! Good luck Arika! 

I think I o'ed on Tuesday night (based on cramping but it also could have been Wed). I'm going to test next Sat.


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> 9 DPO is still very early! Good luck Arika!
> 
> I think I o'ed on Tuesday night (based on cramping but it also could have been Wed). I'm going to test next Sat.

Good luck. Its good to know the signs of Oing so we know kind of about when we O.
I'm nervous about testing tomorrow. The only thing I have goin on right now is my boobies are sore and not just on the sides. That's pretty much it. Tomorrow is 12dpo so I'm sure id get a pos if I'm pregnant. I'll be testing with Clearblue+ 5days soon ept. Hopefully I'll get my bfp. If not there's always next month.


----------



## MellyH

Arika, looks like you would have a good chance of it being positive at 12DPO, but if it was negative you wouldn't be ruled out:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=12


----------



## arikalane22

MellyH said:


> Fingers crossed for Saturday then!!

Do they know how long it'll take your period and everything to get back to normal after your implant comes out??


----------



## MellyH

I've read that it takes on average six weeks to ovulate, but I've also read plenty of stories of people falling pregnant immediately before even having a period, so I don't really know! Will just be playing it by ear and having regular sex I guess for the first little while. :haha:


----------



## arikalane22

MellyH said:


> I've read that it takes on average six weeks to ovulate, but I've also read plenty of stories of people falling pregnant immediately before even having a period, so I don't really know! Will just be playing it by ear and having regular sex I guess for the first little while. :haha:

Yeah I've read A LOT of stories of women finding out they were pregnant within a month or so of goin off bc. Hopefully you'll be one of those women!!


----------



## arikalane22

Well, ladies I took my last pt this morning and its neg. so I'm guessing af will be here between Monday and like wednesday. Ugh. Well good thing is this whole ttc thing is really helping mine and dhs sex life. I can't remember when it was this good..lol. and now I can get my hair done this month like I planned. I hope I'm pregnant this month but like I said before..there's always next month and I'm not gonna worry just yet. ;)


----------



## MellyH

Ahhh bummer Arika. :(


----------



## mrs sunflower

Sorry to hear Arika! You're not officially out until :witch: shows. It does make me sad and a little anxious that there is only a 20% chance per cycle if everything is perfect. 1 week to testing for me.


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Sorry to hear Arika! You're not officially out until :witch: shows. It does make me sad and a little anxious that there is only a 20% chance per cycle if everything is perfect. 1 week to testing for me.

Yay so close!!
Baby dust!!


----------



## arikalane22

Idk if I'm going to be able to continue the ttc journey with everyone. Dh is talking about going back to school and I told him that if that's really what he wants then we need to wait until he gets out to have another one. It would just be really hard with a pregnancy and dd and him going to school and him working. Idk what's goin on yet but I'll let you all know. I'm really upset about it but it'll be for the best interest of the family.


----------



## apple_20

Oh arika Im sorry to hear that. When do you have to decide and how long do you think you'll have to put baby plans on hold? 

Afm cd7 nothing exciting for me yet!


----------



## RandaPanda

arikalane22 said:


> Idk if I'm going to be able to continue the ttc journey with everyone. Dh is talking about going back to school and I told him that if that's really what he wants then we need to wait until he gets out to have another one. It would just be really hard with a pregnancy and dd and him going to school and him working. Idk what's goin on yet but I'll let you all know. I'm really upset about it but it'll be for the best interest of the family.

I'm sorry to hear that, Arika :( it's so hard to balance everything life throws us, but that's such a tough sacrifice to swallow, especially as you have already begun trying recently. I really hope you can continue with TTC or, if not, will be back on track for baby #2 soon.


----------



## MellyH

Hugs Arika. It sounds like a hard decision/discussion. 

Apple - time for some pre-baby-making-sex fun sex? ;)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Oh arika Im sorry to hear that. When do you have to decide and how long do you think you'll have to put baby plans on hold?
> 
> Afm cd7 nothing exciting for me yet!

DH is going to be put on the waiting list for school this week so it really depends on how long he will be on the waiting list. I know he will be in school for 16 months once he starts. I just hope the waiting list isn't too long. It is usually a year or so. Im not sure when we will be able to start ttc again. Dh said after he gets done with a year of school we can start again. That way he will only have 4 months left of school after we start ttc again. It upsets me to have to wait, but I know it will be better for dd and me and dh to have a more stable situation.


----------



## apple_20

Arika- its a tough decision but one that will effect your whole family. ergh its tough when your body/heart says one thing and your logical brain another.

Melly-H- I'm thinking the same thing lol. I don't want too much pressure on OH this month so I'm not telling him when I ov. just regular dtd. I think last month the pressure of the smiley face got to him!


----------



## arikalane22

Just wanted to say I wish all you lovely ladies good luck on your ttc and hope it happens for evryone soon. Its been a pleasure conversing with all of you and thank you for all your support. I hope this thread will stay going for a long time and I'll check in every now and then to see what happens and hopefully congratulate everyone on their ttc success. :) Lots and lots of baby dust¡!¡!¡!


----------



## MellyH

Hopefully the waiting goes quickly Arika :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Keep in touch arika hope it goes fast too!


----------



## mrs sunflower

Arika - It is so tough to put baby plans on hold but you will get to a good time to ttc again! We based the timing for this next baby on my work, if we had done it based on what felt right we would have started trying a year ago! It is hard to make these choices when you really want another baby but sometimes waiting really is the best thing. It is a tough situation to be in. It has been great getting to know you, pop in every now and again to say hi! :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

How is everyone? I'm cd9 did an opk today negative as to be expected. Keeping up the smep plan this month.


----------



## mrs sunflower

I'm 8 dpo today and symptom spotting even though I told myself I wouldn't... I know none of it is reliable. I think I'll test on Friday. AF is due Sat. I'm pretty hopeful now for this month and I sort of wish I wasn't because it will make a bfn harder. 

Good for you Apple for sticking to smep. It's more bd'ing than DH and I can handle!


----------



## apple_20

Mrs sunflower haven't quite managed it lol bd cd 7 and 10 but since I've not had a positive Opk I'm not to fussed. Every other day now until pos then every day!

Good luck with testing


----------



## mrs sunflower

BFN this morning, I was disappointed. I'll test again tomorrow morning so I'll know if I can have wine at my date night tomorrow night. I think AF is probably going to get me. It's hard not to get my hopes up even though I know I'm not super fertile so my chances each month are less than 25 percent.


----------



## apple_20

I do the same thing test before a night out just to be sure even if it's early. Sorry about the bfn, still early though!

Cd12 neg Opk bd planned tonight :) getting to the important part if the month for me.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm a BFN, combined with AF coming six days early! Was very much in the dumps last night, ate badly, swore, slammed the fridge door... Cried. I think I'm ok now! Haha.


----------



## MellyH

Nawwwww TB, hugs. I want to go ranting and raving but I'm at work!


----------



## mrs sunflower

Apple, hooray for the important time of the month!

TB, it is so heartbreaking when AF comes. 6 days early is crazy.

AFM, I got a VERY faint line on my test today (attached). I'm worried it's too faint to be sure. I am only cd 11 so it could be real. Originally if I got a positive today I was going to announce it to DH at dinner. Now I'm not sure what to do. Should I buy a frer and retest later today?
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## apple_20

Hmm I dunno on my phone can't see it well. I'd be tempted to leave it until you get a better line but it's up to you. It's exciting!


----------



## MellyH

DPO11 or CD11, mrssunflower? I would test again with a FRER tomorrow morning!


----------



## mrs sunflower

I meant 11 dpo. I tested again and used both an internet cheapie and a frer and I see light lines on both! Looks real! I hope it's sticky! :happydance: I'll keep following it to make sure it's getting darker but I am going to tell DH tonight!
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## apple_20

Yay bfp whoop. Tell him!


----------



## MellyH

YAYYYYYYYY! Three tests is a lot of faint lines ;) I would tell tell tell!


----------



## mrs sunflower

I told DH last night at our dinner out. I gave him a card that said essentially 'Congratulations on your new baby' and had the pregnancy test inside. He was SO surprised, but got a little confused when he only saw one line on the test (me: "No really it's positive, the line is just fainter than the control") and didn't quite know what to do so he gave me a fist bump and said "good job!" It was funny. Both he and I didn't think we'd be able to conceive without Clomid. I think I'll give it at least a few days before I add a new ticker to make sure the line is getting darker. Both he and I are a little afraid to get too excited in case it doesn't stick.


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi ladies,

Apple: hope you got lots of BDing in ;) i would like to follow smep, but I can't seem to get my hands on any OPKS over here in China, so it might not work as well if I just go by my O pain each month?

TB: Sorry to hear about your BFN :( I would have done all the same things as you. Fingers x'd for next cycle!

Melly: Implanon is out, right?? Congratulations!!!

And last, but not least, Mrs sunflower: Congratulations! SO happy for you guys. Keep us posted on that line getting darker, but in the meantime, Hooray!!! :) Also, love that DH gave you a fist bump...mine would do something similarly cute and guyish :)


----------



## apple_20

Hi randapanda smell will still work if you recognise I pains the main thing is having sperm ready and waiting even if you don't o regularly :)

My Opk is positive but the clear blue smiley isn't wtf? Got one last month.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Randa, Thanks!!! You could use CM and O pains to time things. Smep is awesome, my DH and I can't handle that much bd'ing. Apple is right, most important to have swimmers around when you O so you don't have to worry too much if you're bd'ing every other day or every day as long as you're bd'ing before and during your fertile time. We bd weekly and then 1 week prior to O we bd every other day until O then back to weekly. 

Apple, I think you should treat it as a positive, maybe you'll get a smiley tomorrow?


----------



## arikalane22

mrs sunflower said:


> Randa, Thanks!!! You could use CM and O pains to time things. Smep is awesome, my DH and I can't handle that much bd'ing. Apple is right, most important to have swimmers around when you O so you don't have to worry too much if you're bd'ing every other day or every day as long as you're bd'ing before and during your fertile time. We bd weekly and then 1 week prior to O we bd every other day until O then back to weekly.
> 
> Apple, I think you should treat it as a positive, maybe you'll get a smiley tomorrow?

Sunflower just thought id pop in and say good luck to everyone. It seems you don't need any though..lol. Congrats!! I'm super excited for you and I wanted to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Crazy how quick this one happened huh?? :) Congrats again!!

And lots of baby dust to everyone else still ttc. I've been pretty upset about putting off ttc..crying about it a lot at the end of the day. But don't feel bad for me ladies cause I'll be back in the game eventually and who knows..maybe it will be way better later on rather than now for us. When dh gets oyt of school he will be making good money and we are thinking about after another baby (if we have the finances) adopting. Its just something we've talked about. We will see how having 2 kids goes first.
Anyway..you all know I could write all day but I need to go to bed. Dds 18month dr. Appt is in the morning @9:30. Baby dust..check in on everyone in a month or so!! GL!!


----------



## apple_20

Got my smiley. Bd last night will do again tonight and tomorrow too (I hope) then job done! 

Arika glad to hear your still staying positive. It's dissapointing but you can get your finances etc in a better position and meanwhile be able to focus on other things than ttc!


----------



## RandaPanda

apple_20 said:


> Got my smiley. Bd last night will do again tonight and tomorrow too (I hope) then job done!
> 
> Arika glad to hear your still staying positive. It's dissapointing but you can get your finances etc in a better position and meanwhile be able to focus on other things than ttc!

Woohoo for the smiley!!

It seems like you introduced me to SMEP just in the right time to give it a go for this month! Today is CD8, so I'll jump DH after work today :)


----------



## mrs sunflower

Arika - I'm sure in hindsight you'll be really glad you waited. 

Yay for the smiley Apple! 

Randa - Hooray for heading toward the important part of the cycle!


----------



## gramas

:)


----------



## apple_20

Love the ticket mrs s!

Yay for smep. It just makes me feel like I've done all I can bd cd 10,12,14,15 and hopefully tonight to. 
Maybe I today though no cramps this time so maybe tomorrow? Got a cold coming which could be delaying it.

Happy bding!


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi ladies,

Quick question...are you all actively posting much over in TTC? I suppose I should now that I have graduated from WTT...but I find the TTC forum a bit intense sometimes (I don't really know why...)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

RandaPanda said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Quick question...are you all actively posting much over in TTC? I suppose I should now that I have graduated from WTT...but I find the TTC forum a bit intense sometimes (I don't really know why...)

Yup I'm over there Randa, when you find a thread that works for you it's great! Really supportive just like over here. I just post in threads that I feel I can contribute to! X


----------



## apple_20

I do go over occasionally to ttc but mainly threads I've been on for a while.


----------



## arikalane22

Just checkin in ladies!! :) Wanted to tell everyone Happy Valentine's Day!! So I found out today my best friend is pregnant again. This will be her second. I am insanely jealous..ugh!! She wasnt even trying..grrr!! Anyway happy vday!! Ttyl!!


----------



## apple_20

Thanks Arika hope you had a good day! I know it's so hard to feel happy for someone else getting pregnant hugs x


----------



## arikalane22

Omg..I swear Im being played a cruel joke on. Lol. My best friend that just found out shes prego on VDay went to the er last night over some major mornin sickness..its TWINS!! Im goin insane here..lol. So hows every1 doin?


----------



## floridamomma

omg ladies I thought someone deleted this thread as I began with you ladies I must have unsubscribed some way. well I got my jan bfp and will be 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow. not feeling super confident yet. but congrats to all who got bfp and good luck to those still waiting


----------



## apple_20

I'm doing amazing. Got a faint but defo bfp this am at 10dpo. I know it's early but I'm still excited I can't help it!!!


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi Arika! Bah, twins...good for her, but jeez, that's like double the envy! I know we're always happy for friends who get BFPs, but it still aches!

Wow, Apple and floridamomma! Congrats!!! Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months!

I am 4-5dpo and feel like garbage...which is making me symptom spot like mad, even though I know it's too early to feel something really. 1-3 dpo was weird twinges on my right side, last night everything smelled and tasted off, and today my lower back is killing me...but maybe that's how I am during all my luteal phases and I've just never noticed it?!?


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats apple
Randapanda I swear I felt symptoms do early but I know it's practically impossible but I know what i felt. Fingers crossed for you!!
Arika I know what you mean! Everyone around me was or are getting pregnant and I'm happy for them I really am but it's a little disheartening. Even now that I'm pregnant it still feels that way because everyone is further along and I'm still in the early stages. Good luck Hun I hope you get your Bfp soon


----------



## JT2013

Randapanda I had weird pulling/twinges from very shortly after I o'd which went on to my January BFP! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MellyH

RandaPanda said:


> but maybe that's how I am during all my luteal phases and I've just never noticed it?!?

Seriously, I hear that. I wish I knew what my baseline LP symptoms were so I could compare and contrast! I'm 2DPO and woke up with a raging headache.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Congrats floridamomma and apple!! FX'ed it's sticky for you apple!

Arika, it is so rough to find out your friends are pregnant when you feel so ready. Twins is going to be a ton of work!

Randa :dust: Hoping your early symptoms turn out to be something!


----------



## RandaPanda

Thank you so much, ladies! Your words are definitely reassuring. But it's weird, today I feel nothing...aside from my sore back (which is probably just from bending down to talk to my kindergarten students so much!) 

Also, the girls from work had a movie night last night, and I had a glass of wine (a big one!) and now I'm kicking myself...I know there are different schools of thought on drinking up until your BFP, but I just feel guilty because I had planned to avoid alcohol completely during my TWW :(


----------



## arikalane22

OmG..so many lucky ladies!! Congrats to everyone!! I may have som news soon. DH made one uh oh this cycle and i am s.s...lol. I dont know what dpo i would be now but i have taken 3 tests so far and they all have a super super faint pos. but idk if theyre evaps or not. One test was ablue dye e.p.t. brand and the other two are fr 6 days sooner. I think they may all be evaps b/c they dont show til later on. But iwonder how likely it is to get 3 evaps on 2 diff. brands. Thoughts?


----------



## apple_20

Pics pics pics pics!


----------



## arikalane22

I wish i could but im on the xbox1 n i dont know how. Ugh..ican say the ept is faint but a way darker faint than the 2 frer. Im so scared they r evaps. Ihave been umcomfortably bloated for a few days and nauseous off and on..pretty much after i eat. Idk..i think im getting my hopes up. BUT reguardless im back in the ttc game. Dh n i talked...again...n we figured that the only big expence we would have with a new LO is diapers because wic pays for formula and we still have all dds stuff and if its a boy theres a ton of used places we can take her old stuff and trade it for boy stuff. Itll still be rough but we dont have a house payment because dh owns the house so theres $600-$800/month we dont have to pay. Anyway..has any1 had an u/s yet to see their little peanut??


----------



## arikalane22

Oh and ive been super tired even after a full night of sleep for the past few days..


----------



## apple_20

thats so exciting arika!
my tests at 8/9 dpo were so ridiculously faint i though they were evaps only they came up in ten mins. i was only convinced once i got a positive frer! now its nice and dark nothing like my chemical thats why i feel so positive.
plus i'm getting the symptoms including nausea sore boobs and cramping.


----------



## apple_20

oh and about two days before my bfp sooooper bloated (looked how i looked at 6months pregnant) good signs!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> thats so exciting arika!
> my tests at 8/9 dpo were so ridiculously faint i though they were evaps only they came up in ten mins. i was only convinced once i got a positive frer! now its nice and dark nothing like my chemical thats why i feel so positive.
> plus i'm getting the symptoms including nausea sore boobs and cramping.

Im so happy ure having symptoms..i know thats reassuring. I hope this super unlikely month isit..lol. Ialready looked n if i am my edd would be Nov.11. So we would both have nov. due dates..yay!!


----------



## arikalane22

Oh..btw..just wanted everyone to know yesterday was 6 weeks since i quit smoking. YAY!! :)


----------



## apple_20

We'll done Arika are you on vitimins again? When will you next test?


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> We'll done Arika are you on vitimins again? When will you next test?

I have some..I guess I should start taking them again. Lol. I have one frer left and im going to hopefully wait until Fri. Oh dh & I are getting married Thursday..finally after 7yrs together..lol. We just hadnt gotten around 2 it til now. Idk


----------



## mrs sunflower

Hi all!

Apple - Love your November sparkle banner :thumbup:

Randa - Don't worry at all about the wine! A baby isn't connected to your 
bloodstream at this point. TTC our first I didn't drink at all and those 
were some LONG months because it is then followed by 9 months without 
wine! You've got to have something to enjoy in the TWW. :drunk:

Arika - 3 faint lines is a LOT of lines!!! My bfp was super faint at 10 dpo. 
FX'ed for you! Congrats on your wedding and for being 6 weeks non-
smoking - that's huge. :happydance:


----------



## RandaPanda

Thanks mrs sunflower. I know you're totally right, and common sense told me that a bit of wine wouldn't hurt...but it seems that TTC is knocking all the common sense outta me these days, and I find myself stressing about EVERYTHING! Lol, maybe I need another glass of wine to de-stress!

I think I'm out for this month soon, but still holding out hope that the warm, sick feeling in my tummy isn't AF showing, but I think it is. I also had a little spotting yesterday at 8dpo...could be implantation, but I really feel like I'm just getting my period early :(

Arika, so much awesome excitement going on in your life!! Congrats on getting married, and keep us posted on those lines!!!

Hope you preggers ladies are feeling fantastic :flower:


----------



## arikalane22

Omg..i feel SO sick this morning..blah. So..I think I really am pregnant. I took my last frer last night even though i said id wait..anyway it was positive..pink and all. My only concern is that it took about 12-15 min. to see. So with that being said I went to walmart around midnight and got an equate 5 days sooner and took one last night and again after about 12-5 min a faint line. It was not near as dark as the last frer but its there. You all can see how im a little confused over all this. I will take my other equate tonight or in the morning. So thats 2frer-super f.pos. 1frer-faint but clearly pos. E.p.t.-faint pos. Equate-very f.pos. And they were all after 10 min. Any thoughts??


----------



## arikalane22

RandaPanda said:


> Thanks mrs sunflower. I know you're totally right, and common sense told me that a bit of wine wouldn't hurt...but it seems that TTC is knocking all the common sense outta me these days, and I find myself stressing about EVERYTHING! Lol, maybe I need another glass of wine to de-stress!
> 
> I think I'm out for this month soon, but still holding out hope that the warm, sick feeling in my tummy isn't AF showing, but I think it is. I also had a little spotting yesterday at 8dpo...could be implantation, but I really feel like I'm just getting my period early :(
> 
> Arika, so much awesome excitement going on in your life!! Congrats on getting married, and keep us posted on those lines!!!
> 
> Hope you preggers ladies are feeling fantastic :flower:

 anything yet?? :]


----------



## RandaPanda

Ugh, ya...more spotting, and it seems to be getting worse. Expecting to wake up to AF tomorrow morning :(

I think I need to take some measures about my short luteal phase, especially because it'll be back down to 10 days from 11-12 if AF comes tomorrow. I just don't know what to take...there are too many options (vitex, rrl tea, vit C, vit B, progesterone cream, etc...)


----------



## apple_20

Arika frer take time to get to the full darkness I've never seen a pink evap on one. Welcome to the club! 

Randa panda I'm sorry to hear about that spotting :


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Arika frer take time to get to the full darkness I've never seen a pink evap on one. Welcome to the club!
> 
> Randa panda I'm sorry to hear about that spotting :

Dd and i took a nap this morning and when i woke i was bursting so i posed with my last equate and nothing. I took it apart a min ago determined to see anything and there is a line but i think its an evap. Imgoin to wait til fri. to buy any more tests..dh says i have to otherwise ill just burn through them ..lol. The only shred of hope i have lyes with that one frer now........


----------



## arikalane22

Randapanda..im sry about the spotting. Maybe you can find something to lengthen your lp soon. ::HUGS::


----------



## arikalane22

Bought more frers..im at about 7 evaps and 1 possible positive..three different brands..im SO confused. Also I know cervical position isnt a reliable indication of pregnancy BUT my cervix is high soft and tightly closed. Also its more rounded than normal..its usually kind of oval shaped. Sorry about the tmi. Any thoughts?? I have this overwhelming feeling im pregnant. Is it even possible to have that many evaps. Ive taken A LOT of tests n only had 2 EVER until now. Im going crazy..lol.


----------



## apple_20

which test was the most positive?
no its not possisble to get that many evaps unless you are waiting a long time to read the tests.
my ic gave evaps if i left it like 30 mins to read the tests and i knew they were evaps because even water gave them.
FRER evaps- well ive never seen one only occasionally an indent with absolutely no colour.

any chance of pics? is there a pink colour to them?


----------



## arikalane22

Only one frer has obvious color but i tested this morning with fmu and negative. I tjink im just bein crazy this cycle. Lol. I kind of feel like af may come now. If it was an actual pos. maybe it was a chem??


----------



## apple_20

Well I know with my frers I got much better lines in the afternoon then morning it scared me when I used fmu as it was lighter then the day before but luckily its was darker in the eve. If you can handle the wait test in a day or two if not try holding urine for 3+ hours and doing a frer.


----------



## mrs sunflower

I had the same problem where fmu gave me consistently lighter bfp's than late morning of early afternoon. Keep us posted!


----------



## arikalane22

Thanks ladies for all the support. I took some $tree tests today(3 to be exact lol) and all were negative. I did see some sort of line on all three of them but I honestly think they were all antibody strips. I guess thats what ive been seeing on all my tests. Except the two frers and two blue dye tests that all had color. I am not going to worry too much about it until i miss my period which is due between Monday and Wed. Ill test Friday again if af doesnt show before. I hope she stays away but honestly im so fed up wirh the am i pregnant or not thing that i dont care at this point..lol. I think we are going to ntnp from now on to see if that takes away sone of the ttc stress.


----------



## arikalane22

The only thing thats getting me is im SO tired..idk maybe my hcg is just not building fast enough if i am??


----------



## apple_20

If af isn't due until next week you are still very early so it would make sense to still be getting bfns. I would have a day or two off testing then test with a frer that will give you the answer. 

I know it's massively frustrating testing early! If this isn't your bfp then you won't be testing early next month!


----------



## arikalane22

Still no af today..cervix still high and SUPER closed. 
Its been like that for over a week and my cervix is normally here n there n everywhere throughout my cycle. Im holding onto hope with that one thing. :) Maybe..


----------



## apple_20

It's not over yet! Fingers are crossed that you will get that bfp. You were testing pretty damn early!


----------



## arikalane22

Dh is going to pick up some early hpts on his way home from work so surely if i am an early one should be sensitive enough to pick up. 7 oclock seems way too far away..ugh. I mean I'm having some cramping, but it's not all over like normal. It's mainly focused on this one spot in my lower left abdomen. I'm not sure what to make of that, but being that it's not normal for me gives me hope..hmmm maybe dh will get off work early today..lol.


----------



## arikalane22

Neg. Pt last night then i spotted for a couple hours. Thought it was my period but no bleeding today yet. I still have that nagging lower left pelvic pain. Im just confused. I hope i start soon or something. Lol. How are you doing Apple?? Have you been to the dr yet??


----------



## apple_20

Sorry to hear about the bfn. 

I'm good got doctors tomorrow hoping for blood tests and referral for an early scan. Fingers crossed!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bfn.
> 
> I'm good got doctors tomorrow hoping for blood tests and referral for an early scan. Fingers crossed!

Its ok..itll happen. Maybe youll be able to see your peanut but i know its a little early for that. But hopefully everything looks good and you're right on track. =] It's going to be torture when I finally get pregnant because my doctors office won't even see you until you're 8 weeks pregnant. UGh. I hope it happens a month when I don't test..lol..like that's gonna happen. 
Btw..still no af. It is super possible that the spotting yesterday could have been implantation spotting. You see around like the 20th-23rd of last month I had tons of ewcm and I was really bloated. This would have been about a week after I was soposed to actually O but when I was soposed to O I never got any ewcm or anything. SO it's really possible that I maybe actually Od on Feb 24th making today 9dpo and yesterday when I spotted 8dpo. So it would be the right time for implantation. I just don't feel like I'm on my period. It's wierd. I really hope I'm right. I mean is it even possible to O a week late?? IDK why I feel so desperate to be pregnant right now. lol..crazy I guess. =]
(anyway sry this message was so long)


----------



## arikalane22

I forgot to say that around the same time as my possible O was when DH and I decided to start ttc again and we did get one good time in the on Sunday. That was the day before I think I might have Od. Fingers crossed!


----------



## apple_20

There's still hope! So excited for you. Even if this month isn't for you you are back on the ttc train!

Docs here don't see you normally at all just mw appointments starting around 9 weeks but since I have a history of mc I really hope he helps me out.


----------



## arikalane22

Yeah id say youre considered high risk so they should see you sooner than normal.


----------



## arikalane22

I feel so wierd..ugh. Ill be 4 days late tomorrow. Ive never been more than 2 days late. I made an appt. for a blood pt for mon. If i havent started. I took 3 cheapies, one frer, & one frdigi. ALL BFN. Im so weepy right now..lol.


----------



## apple_20

Oh I'm sorry about the limbo Arika :( good idea to get bloods .

My gp refused to refer me for a scan and the epu won't scan me without gp referall so I'm going to get a private scan at 7 weeks by the bill see a heartbeat (fx)


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Oh I'm sorry about the limbo Arika :( good idea to get bloods .
> 
> My gp refused to refer me for a scan and the epu won't scan me without gp referall so I'm going to get a private scan at 7 weeks by the bill see a heartbeat (fx)

That's crazy they wouldn't refer you for a scan. I mean you are obviously high risk because of your history. People can be stupid sometimes. It wouldn't hurt anything to get a scan..it would give you peace of mind and take some stress out of the early stage of pregnancy. It's good that you're able to get a private scan done though. 

Yeah..I will be 5 days late tomorrow. I will test in the morning. I didn't test today..I didn't want to. I guess I really just needed a break. I just would like to know before I go to the doctor on Monday because I will be going by myself and I might have a heart attack and then I'll have to drive home and try not to speed to tell everyone. Because obviously I wouldn't be able to tell ANYONE until I tell dh..lol. I really hope this is it and if it's not I really wish I'd hurry and start my period so I can get on to the next cycle of ttc. But honestly I really don't feel like I'm going to start my period. The cramping in my left side is gone today and now I'm just kind of bloated. I've had an increase in cm (kinda watery but kinda thick at the same time..sry tmi) and my cervix is super soft now(still closed). OH!! and though my bbs are not too sore today like they have been my nipples are super dark and I have rings! YAY!!!!! lol 
(God..I'm gonna look stupid if I'm not..lol =])
Sorry about the long message.
Oh I wanted you to know that I'm really happy and grateful that even though you've succeeded in your ttc journey you've stuck around to help me through mine. I think you're the only one..lol. 
And this is gonna sound awkward..but..what is you're name?? I don't feel right calling you apple after months of talking..lol. I'm Arika(like my s/n).


----------



## apple_20

It's okay Arika my name is Lorna.

All your symptoms sound promising I had super bloating a few days before bfp and of course now too! I think thud nipple thing is a great sign always is for me you know what they normally look like! 

I'm excited to hear your results..


----------



## RandaPanda

Hi ladies! 
I'm still around...just kind of lurking, but wishing you both all the best nonetheless! I just haven't been posting much at all...TTC is messing too much with my emotions, so I've been trying not to think about it (and it's report card time for my kiddos at school, so almost all my computer time is dedicated to that right now!) I'm approaching O soon though, so I might start feeling more optimistic about things during the second half of my cycle and posting again (and, of course, symptom spotting like mad...)

Keep us posted on your dr visit, Arika!!


----------



## arikalane22

Well..i tested this morning with a cheapy..bfn. Im so frustrated right now. And now we have to go to a cookout today at dhs moms and i thought we'd have good news. I bought dd a shirt that im diein for her to wear..it says big sister. Lol thats how were tellin the grandparents.


----------



## apple_20

Boo for the bfn how many dpo are you assuming you ovulated late?

Keep your head up randapanda I look forward to your bfp!


----------



## arikalane22

I woke up today to af. It's a real bummer, but I'm happy to know either way so that I can move on to my next step.
Lorna, I'm assuming I ovulated late. I guess it was about 5 days late since my period was 5 days late. I'm really excited to get on with the next ttc cycle. =] DH and I are going to ntnp this cycle so I don't know anything. I'm going to try my best not to look at the calender..lol. 
Randapanda we are in the same boat..the only ones on a ttc forum who aren't pregnant yet..lol. I really hope that this month is our month. Lets pray for ChRiStMaS babies!! =] Just hang in there..we will do it.


----------



## apple_20

You will do it. And you will coincidently Dtd around o time or frequently enough not to miss it every 2 days worked for me. 

Good luck sortatryingnotpreventing!


----------



## arikalane22

oNLY 2 MORE DAYS UNTIL AF GOES AWAY & THEN ITS BD EVERY COUPLE DAYS..LOL. wERE GONNA BE BUSY THIS MONTH.


----------



## apple_20

Haha dh won't know what's hit him


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Haha dh won't know what's hit him

Omg! I know. I just gotta time stuff so I don't wear him out before O time. I usually do. I'm not going to go by when I'm "soposed" to O this month. I'm gonna go by my cm. I know were ntnping but Im secretly ttc..lol. Im gonna really try to relax this cycle..just keep myself busy so I don't have any stress on me. I'm trying to do little things here and there to boost fertility. Like I've already quit smoking(8wks now), I'm tryin to drinkmore milk, and not stress over stuff. Lol.


----------



## arikalane22

RandaPanda said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm still around...just kind of lurking, but wishing you both all the best nonetheless! I just haven't been posting much at all...TTC is messing too much with my emotions, so I've been trying not to think about it (and it's report card time for my kiddos at school, so almost all my computer time is dedicated to that right now!) I'm approaching O soon though, so I might start feeling more optimistic about things during the second half of my cycle and posting again (and, of course, symptom spotting like mad...)
> 
> Keep us posted on your dr visit, Arika!!

Randapanda..this is totally off subject and I'm sure you've probably said it before. Lol..what grade do you teach?? I was just wondering. =]


----------



## RandaPanda

Hey Arika! I teach kindergarten :) I love it, but right now I have a very difficult parent making my days pretty miserable...it's stressing me out and affecting my sleep and my temping. Hoping things get better soon!

Also...Wow, my O pain this month is SO strong. Think I got my pos OPK yesterday (test line looked the same as control) but it was darker today...hoping my temp jumps tomorrow!


----------



## arikalane22

RandaPanda said:


> Hey Arika! I teach kindergarten :) I love it, but right now I have a very difficult parent making my days pretty miserable...it's stressing me out and affecting my sleep and my temping. Hoping things get better soon!
> 
> Also...Wow, my O pain this month is SO strong. Think I got my pos OPK yesterday (test line looked the same as control) but it was darker today...hoping my temp jumps tomorrow!

I'm sry you're dealing with difficult people right now. Ive worked in retail for years so I know what its like..lol. I always get super excited when my o pain is bad. In my mind it makes me feel like I have a strong egg and a really good chance that cycle.Hopefuly that's the case for you!! 
Omg my step sister in law(I guess that's what you'd call her lol) had her baby yesterday..I'm kinda like..phew! So what..lol. I hate to be that way but....ugh. I wanna hurry up and get pregnant lol. Praying for Christmas babies for us!!


----------



## arikalane22

RandaPanda said:


> Hey Arika! I teach kindergarten :) I love it, but right now I have a very difficult parent making my days pretty miserable...it's stressing me out and affecting my sleep and my temping. Hoping things get better soon!
> 
> Also...Wow, my O pain this month is SO strong. Think I got my pos OPK yesterday (test line looked the same as control) but it was darker today...hoping my temp jumps tomorrow!

Omg..I see youre 4 days until af is due..have you tested yet?? I think im about to O. I keep having surges of crazy ewcm and on and off O pain today. Dh and I have to dtd tonight..lol. Ive been doin good to keep my mind off it this cycle and just bd every other night, but now as I'm really close to O I kinda feel myself freaking out a bit like I need to get as much bd in as possible. I had a yardsale today and I'm continuing it tomorrow so it's taking my mind off of it because theres so much to do with that so I'm really happy about that. =] Anyway I hope all is well and work isn't too stressful right now for you. Let me know if you have tested yet. =] BABY DUST!! :dust:


----------



## RandaPanda

Hey Arika!
Hooray for being about to O! 
I actually did cave and test today with FMU, but I'm only 7dpo, so I knew it would probably be BFN, and it was. It's still disappointing though. I was planning to not test until at least Wednesday, but that plan went out the window!!

I actually kinda feel like AF is coming, which would be so early :( until she shows though, I'm going to try to remain hopeful! I really want a BFP this month....DH's bday is on Friday, and it would love to surprise him :D

Things at work have calmed down a bit...still not pleasant, but no major drama at the moment!

Hope you and hubby gets lots of BDing in today and tomorrow :)


----------



## arikalane22

Im sorry about the bfn but 7dpo is still way early. Im not going to test until the day before af is due. Im feeling really relaxed this cycle. I think that being stressed out all of the time about ttc is kind of making me distant from dh and dd and that doesn't help anything. I'm just gonna TRY to go with the flow from now on because I feel like since we've been ttc that I'm just been worrying about nothing but that and it's making me miss out and even not enjoy(because I'm always worrying) dd growing up. I mean shes almost 20 months and I feel like I've kind of ignored the past few months of her life because we've been trying to have another baby. That's why I HAVE to just relax about the whole thing. I'm soposed to O today according to my cycle. I have tried to go by my cm this cycle, but it's been all over the place so I really don't know whats going on. 
Anyways I could write all day about my problems..lol..but I won't. =]
You should be about 9dpo now right?? Have you tested again??


----------



## RandaPanda

I totally hear you about the stress and preoccupation with TTC interfering with everything else! I have been spending more time on here than actually hanging out with DH, and I'm always preoccupied at work during my TWW! It's good that you recognize it though, and want to make a conscious effort to put those thoughts aside to spend more time focusing on DD :) 

Do you think you O'd today?? Any pain or other symptoms?

I have been testing every day (even though I know I shouldn't!) and just got stark white BFNs. Yesterday, my temp dropped low and I felt really AF-ish, so thought I was out. BUT, today my temp went up again and I tested with FMU and SMU and got these...very squinty, but can you see anything??? I could see a faint line on both in-person, but not sure it shows up well in the pic. I don't want to get my hopes up, but...maybe this will be a great bday present for DH after all :)
 



Attached Files:







test0325.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MellyH

Oh I definitely see something!! Did it come up in the time frame? It's a bit grey-ish but hard to tell because it's so faint. YAY RANDA!!


----------



## RandaPanda

Hey Melly!

It looks more pinkish in person, but the FMU one was after the limit (because I forgot about it, and wasn't feeling optimistic!) but the SMU one was about 5-7 minutes. I'm trying not to get excited in case it's nothing. Also, last night, I was absolutely ravenous and ate an entire plate of nachos, felt beyond full part way through but kept eating, promptly had massive stomach pain and (TMI) ran to the bathroom with diarrhea! I am usually really mindful of my eating habits, but I have been an eating machine this week!!!

How are you doing? I see you only have a week until testing!! I hope it flies by for you and you get a BFP! :dust:


----------



## MellyH

Good good! The first week of the TWW has gone very slowly. :lol: Hopefully the second week goes faster!


----------



## apple_20

I see lines good luck!!


----------



## arikalane22

OMG Randa!! I see the lines in both of the tests. And they look pink even from the pictures. =] I Really hope this is it for you(and me lol). Maybe we will be in the Dec. birth club together. When are you going to test again?? What brand of test did you use?? 
I think I might have Od yesterday. My cm wasn't as plentiful as last month but it was still there. It seems to be drying up today so I'm hoping I maybe Od over night because we dtd around 1am sunday morning(so sat night kinda) and last night about 11pm so I'm hoping that was enough if I did O. I had some cramping yesterday morning in my left ovary and then in my right ovary yesterday evening so maybe I had 2 chances this month. LOL..wishful thinking! 
Anyway baby dust to you Randa and Melly too!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I see lines good luck!!

Hey, Lorna!! Have you got to go to the doctor yet?? How are you doing??


----------



## apple_20

No had my scan last week but not seeing midwife until next week.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> No had my scan last week but not seeing midwife until next week.

Could they see anything yet??
My bestfriend confirmed her twins the other day(she's about 10 wks now) and the dr told her that her cervix is weak so I'm scared she's gonna lose the babies and then I'll be pregnant and it'll upset her. I mean I'm not stopping my dream of another baby for anything at this point but I really hope she can carry those babies. Ugh.
So I'm due for my period on our anniversary. I hope af stays away and I get the best anniversary present ever!! When I fould out I was pregnant with dd it was a couple weeks before Christmas and it was the best Christmas present ever lol. Then I had her 20 days before my birthday (she was actually due 2 days before so we were like I'm gonna have her on my birthday) because I was induced. I'm so excited about this month. I've been taking vitamins, getting lots of fresh air outside on the days its warm, not sleeping all day lol and just trying to play with dd as much as possible because as much as I want a baby I know it'll be really hard to play with dd when I get really big and after the babys born so I'm trying to pay her as much attenion as I possibly can. We have also moved dd to her room already(finally lol) so she doesn't feel like she's being kicked out later. Its amazing because dh and I get more privacy for now and shesleeps SO much better!! Anyway I could write all day lol. Hope you're doing we'll!!


----------



## bromandapanda

Hey I'm Amanda. I just found these forums today, and I saw this thread. My dh and I started TTC in January, so I WOULD have joined you guys if I had known. Good to see some were able to get positive results! We're trying for our 1st so I try not to get too discouraged it hasn't happened yet. But with all the acronyms and people trying for sooo looong, it's gets me down sometimes you know? Anyway, I hope I can join the club! If that's ok of course!


----------



## RandaPanda

arikalane22 said:


> OMG Randa!! I see the lines in both of the tests. And they look pink even from the pictures. =] I Really hope this is it for you(and me lol). Maybe we will be in the Dec. birth club together. When are you going to test again?? What brand of test did you use??
> I think I might have Od yesterday. My cm wasn't as plentiful as last month but it was still there. It seems to be drying up today so I'm hoping I maybe Od over night because we dtd around 1am sunday morning(so sat night kinda) and last night about 11pm so I'm hoping that was enough if I did O. I had some cramping yesterday morning in my left ovary and then in my right ovary yesterday evening so maybe I had 2 chances this month. LOL..wishful thinking!
> Anyway baby dust to you Randa and Melly too!

Hey Arika! To be honest, I don't know what the brand is, because it's all in Chinese :rofl: They are the same as internet cheapies you would get off of Amazon though...they cost $0.10 each, lol! I tested again this morning...3 times, using 2 different brands, and all positive. Still a little light, but def darker than yesterday. My temp got a bit higher today too, and I'm nauseous and headachey, so I'm diagnosing myself as PG!!! So excited. I hope you get your BFP this cycle, so we can have our December babies :hugs:

Amanda - welcome! I know, right?! All the posting and acronyms can be overwhelming. I can get totally sucked into it, especially during the TWW, and it can definitely be discouraging when your own situation isn't going according to how you hoped. Fingers x'd you'll get your BFP soon! Until then, chat with us :hugs:


----------



## arikalane22

Randa, im diagnosing you as pregnant too..lol. Im really happy for you. I find it easy to be happy for ppl that have been trying vs ppl who didnt put in the work to concieve. And i pray i get my dec baby too. Ive already looked and if it happens this month ill be due dec14th. Lol. Congrats agasin..oh!! Btw how did dh react?? 

Amanda welcome!! There are only a couple of us left now without our bfps. I know it can be very frustrating but itll happen 4 us. Dd took us only 5 months ntnp so as im on cycle 3 of actually trying im getting nervous but i am hoping us ladies that are left can have dec babies. What cd are you on right now?? Im on cd18 of a normally 28-30 day cycle so im in my tww now. Ugh.


----------



## MellyH

YAAAAAAAAAY Randa I'm so happy for you :D


----------



## apple_20

Yay randapanda! 

Arika yes 7 weeks scan went well saw hb :)


----------



## bromandapanda

That's wonderful Randa!!

I'm on CD 26, which means today I should start, hopefully I won't! I had the normal signs of AF..but nothing yet. So we'll see, I normally start in the morning but being off the bcp has changed everything to be so wacky. I'm sure you guys will laugh, but I've never taken a pregnancy test before, ever. I guess there's a first time for everything!


----------



## arikalane22

Omg!! Ive probably taken 309 just in the past year..lol. you will become a poas addict soon enough lol.


----------



## bromandapanda

Annnnnd...hello AF. Whatever. I hate all these emotions that flood over me when I know it's not this month. Most of it is anger, some jealousy because my best friend is pregnant and she and her dh tried for one month first time boom and done. But mostly I just try to be patient, I have to remember it's not a race. My time will come. Sigh. At least I know I'm not alone!


----------



## arikalane22

bromandapanda said:


> Annnnnd...hello AF. Whatever. I hate all these emotions that flood over me when I know it's not this month. Most of it is anger, some jealousy because my best friend is pregnant and she and her dh tried for one month first time boom and done. But mostly I just try to be patient, I have to remember it's not a race. My time will come. Sigh. At least I know I'm not alone!

Omg my best friend is also pregnant. Her and her boyfriend werent even trying and ive been trying for 4 cycles now. And to make it worse she is having twins!! When I was pregnant with dd i had a vanishing twin so it makes it hurt that much more. But like you said our time will come!! Anyway im sry about af..shes a real witch. I was 6 days late last cycle and was convinced i was pregnant even with neg. Preg tests. Turns out i just Od 6 days late..i knew i did in my head but i didnt wanna believe it. Ttc is hard work as you can tell..sone people have it easy n get pregnant quick n easy. Maybe we will appreciate our pregnancies more when we get pregnant because we had to work for it.


----------



## bromandapanda

arikalane22 said:


> bromandapanda said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we will appreciate our pregnancies more when we get pregnant because we had to work for it.
> 
> That is exactly what my husband said. I know I will appreciate it more. Yeah if she ends up having twins, I think I'll die. I've wanted twins my whole life and yeah, that would just suck. I really want to be happy for her, but she complains all the time and no one wants to be around her. She also told me she was pregnant on my birthday. Womp womp.
> 
> It also sucks because my sister has 4 kids and every single one of them were "accidents".Click to expand...


----------



## arikalane22

Try to stay strong Amanda. I remember when we were ntnping for #1(dd) I thought every month after af came like I'm not gonna be able to have kids..that's it..blah blah. Of course the month after I wrote something like that in my diary I got pregnant. So just stay strong..it's only been a few months..it'll happen. I know everyone is probably telling you that because that's what they're telling me..lol. I know I don't wanna hear it, but I also know that that's the truth. I wouldn't worry just yet though. I'm impatient too and I know it's hard..lol.


----------



## mrs sunflower

Congrats Randa!!! My son is a December baby. 


Sorry I've been gone for awhile. We bought a new house and are putting our current house on the market next week so we will have more room for #2!


----------



## bromandapanda

Thank you for your kind words arikalane22! I am feeling MUCH better in the last few days. Since getting off the pill I have become a raging/hormonal/depressed/psycho you know what when I'm pmsing. It's a long story but I was on it from the age of 14 so I haven't really known what a "normal" period has been for me, or frankly what pms is like. I know women on here have told heartbreaking stories of infertility only to find out their best friend is pregnant. I am determined to be strong because I would want the same from her.
By the way, she sent me a picture of her first ultrasound yesterday. I know for many this would be a "haha, look at me all pregnant" but it wasn't. It was so beautiful and I was filled with joy for her. I really feel better in a lot of ways because I am going to love that kid so much! And THANK GOD, NOT TWINS. Haha. :)


----------



## arikalane22

Ok ladies so I'm pretty sure I'm 3dpo now. I def. Od late so...anyway...since O I have been bloated and my cm is creamy. I'm really hoping that's because my progesterone is high cause this is my month..lol. I'm testing Sat. which will be 9dpo. Kinda early but if its neg. I'll wait a couple days and test again..hopefully. lol how's everyone else doin?? (Pregnant and not..lol)


----------



## apple_20

Yay for tww!

Ive got my booking appointment with the midwife tomorrow gets the ball rolling.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Yay for tww!
> 
> Ive got my booking appointment with the midwife tomorrow gets the ball rolling.

Omg. FInally!! Thats so exciting!! 5 days til testing!!


----------



## arikalane22

3 More days until testing! ! Our anniversary is Sunday so im hoping for a big suprise. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## bromandapanda

I really hope it goes well Arika! I am doing really well this week. My friend invited me to a kickboxing class, I LOVED it! It was a great way to get all of my pent up frustration and anxiety out. Not to mention some sweat and smiles!

I had a long talk with my husband and he said that it's important to let him know about timing for bd because he felt in the dark about it last month. I guess I've always been told before to not tell because it "won't be romantic" and "it's like a job." But he really wants to know so I told him NOW is the time, let's go! Haha. We'll see how it goes!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## apple_20

Eek not long now Arika.

I used to love kickboxing keep saying I'll get back into it but stuff gets in the way!


----------



## arikalane22

Omg omg!! Super faint pos on ept this morning. My best friend spent the night last night with her two boys(SLEEPOVER!!) So she's gone right not to get me a frer 2pack. I'm tryin not to get excited. But the positive came up in less than a minute. Its super faint but that's ok cause I'm onoy 9dpo. Ugh! Dh is at work so I can't share yet. If the frers are pos and I really hope they are then I'll put dds big sister shirt that I got her on her for when her daddy gets home. He probably won't notice..lol. fingers crossed!!


----------



## apple_20

Yay oh that's brilliant fx for the frers do t forget to hold for at least 3 hours :) waiting for the update...


----------



## arikalane22

Omg ladies!! My bfp on the frer popped up in less than a minute. I'm so happy!! I wanna cry and laugh and smile..everything all at once!! Bring on the morning sickness!!


----------



## bromandapanda

AAHH! I came on here hoping to see you tested- and I'm so glad it's positive!!! WONDERFUL NEWS!!! :)


----------



## arikalane22

bromandapanda said:


> AAHH! I came on here hoping to see you tested- and I'm so glad it's positive!!! WONDERFUL NEWS!!! :)

Thank you SO much Amanda!! I won't leave this forum until you get your bfp too. :) I'm still pretty much in shock. And symptom wise my nipples hurt..kinda bloated..and for two or three days In a row a couple of days ago I was super hungry and even after I ate I felt like I hadn't ate all day and I have a massive zit between my eyes that won't go away lol. I know u didn't ask but I always like hearing other peoples early symptoms. I'm only 9dpo so I'm way early. I really hope this cycle is your cycle. It tookus 4 cycles instead of 5 this time so you see it takes time.


----------



## arikalane22

​If it worked and you can see them there are my 2 frers I took this morning..yay!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140405_110736.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MellyH

Yep, definitely positive!! You must be over the moon. :D


----------



## arikalane22

MellyH said:


> Yep, definitely positive!! You must be over the moon. :D

I am and I've already gave dd a bath n got her all cute with her Big Sister shirt..lol. Its so hard knowing that he doesn't know. If I could hold out til tomorrow on our anniversary I would but I cant lol. It works out perfect too because dhs moms birthday is Monday so its our anniversary present and her birthday present. Lol..and everybodys Christmas present because I should be due like Dec 14th.


----------



## apple_20

Awesome!!! Yay welcome to the club :)


----------



## RandaPanda

Oh, I'm so glad I checked in today!! Congrats Arika!!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## arikalane22

Thanks for the welcome, Lorna..im sure glad to be pregnant. Lol=]
Randapanda- Thank you so much. Im only a week and 3 days behind you so i guess we got our December babies after all. =] Im so happy..it just doesnt seem real.


----------



## RandaPanda

Yaaaay for December babies! I think it's going to be a great holiday season :)


----------



## arikalane22

RandaPanda said:


> Yaaaay for December babies! I think it's going to be a great holiday season :)

 the best=]


----------



## bromandapanda

Since I've been on these forums, I have learned SO much about ovulation. I'm one of the small population that gets ovulation pain so I knew exactly when it was happening and I planned ahead for it. Early this month, day 8. I guess I have a 3ww? Crap, I thought the 2ww was hard. But I'm doing much better emotionally so it's not so bad. 

We decided if it turns out this wasn't my bfp month, we're going to try the kits. I'm a little nervous I'll get obsessive, but I know you guys will keep me in check ;)

And its so nice to see all these positive tests! Congrats to all you ladies!


----------



## apple_20

I would suggest the opks as they can help you with timing. You don't have to have a 3ww if you wait 2 weeks after o you should get a positive test. Good luck


----------



## arikalane22

bromandapanda said:


> Since I've been on these forums, I have learned SO much about ovulation. I'm one of the small population that gets ovulation pain so I knew exactly when it was happening and I planned ahead for it. Early this month, day 8. I guess I have a 3ww? Crap, I thought the 2ww was hard. But I'm doing much better emotionally so it's not so bad.
> 
> We decided if it turns out this wasn't my bfp month, we're going to try the kits. I'm a little nervous I'll get obsessive, but I know you guys will keep me in check ;)
> 
> And its so nice to see all these positive tests! Congrats to all you ladies!

I agree with Lorna(apple). I also think opks ease your mind with the whole "have i or havent i Od yet" thing.


----------



## RandaPanda

Agreed! I go full out and use OPKs plus temping to confirm ovulation, and my first month using OPKs, I got my BFP, so highly recommended to really optimize timing of BD!


----------



## arikalane22

Got a six week u/s scheduled for the 23rd..thought id have to wait til 8 weeks but thank God i dont!! So excited!! And i feel like dh is way more excited this time around..i guess because he kinda knows what to expect. He was scared to death the whole time when i was prego with dd. Lol..poor guy.


----------



## arikalane22

Just poppin in to see how everyone is doing. Hope all is well!!


----------



## apple_20

I'm doing great :) found hb on home doppler. Good news on the scan waiting sucks! My 12 week is on the 24th x


----------



## RandaPanda

Hey apple, that's great about the hb! What brand of doppler do you have?

I'm doing alright....a bunch of my symptoms disappeared, which is bothering me, but I have had a major headache since yesterday. My 8 week appointment is on April 25th, so it looks like we're one after the other!


----------



## apple_20

Mine is angel sounds used it with DS too it's great. Hard to find still at this stage needed a full bladder and patience if you do get one don't be too worried if you can't find it early I think it depends where baby is lying etc.


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> I'm doing great :) found hb on home doppler. Good news on the scan waiting sucks! My 12 week is on the 24th x

I can't remember what brand of doppler I bought with dd but I could never get a heartbeat. I tried and tried all through my pregnancy and nothin..lol. Probably wasn't doing it right..but I mean how hard is it?? I'm glad you were able to hear babys heart beat..that's so exciting..especially when you can hear it anytime at home to know babys ok. :)


----------



## arikalane22

RandaPanda said:


> Hey apple, that's great about the hb! What brand of doppler do you have?
> 
> I'm doing alright....a bunch of my symptoms disappeared, which is bothering me, but I have had a major headache since yesterday. My 8 week appointment is on April 25th, so it looks like we're one after the other!

I wish my symptoms would go away..lol. My boobs hurt SO bad and I'm still uncomfortably bloated. Sometimes its hard to sleep because of the combination. But if that's what it takes to make a baby..bring it..lol. 
Yeah I'm really excited about my appointment. The days are going to drag by until I know babys ok. At least we are super close in pregnancy..I'm 4wks 3days today so not far behind. I think my due date will be later once I have an ultrasound because I know I Od later this cycle. So really I honestly think I'm just 4 wks..lol.


----------



## arikalane22

I know this is way early..but...dh and I have been talking baby names..lol. We are dead set on Noah Allen for a boy but we are drawing a blank on a girl. Dh hasn't looked at girl names yet because he thinks it will for sure be a boy this time..lol. Anyway, he gets the final say on the name for this Lo but of course I'm trying to talk him into girl names I like because everyone..including him..knows that I will have the final say..lol. So I like Enola for a girl but can't think of a moddle name to go with it. I also want the name to soumd good when I say it with dds name(Sophia). Any suggestions?? 

Amanda..how are you doin??


----------



## bromandapanda

Hey, I doing ok! Thank you for asking. I'm just trying to keep my mind occupied, and my body healthy. Did more kickboxing and I felt like SuperWoman afterwards, haha. I really like the name Noah!

On a side note, DH is finishing grad school for a masters and phd. It has been incredibly stressful for him so I'm really hoping for good news soon. Not that a baby will only make him happy, but it would be nice to get that kind of news so close to the end. Anyway, that's been on my mind. Poor guy is working himself to the bone.


----------



## arikalane22

bromandapanda said:


> Hey, I doing ok! Thank you for asking. I'm just trying to keep my mind occupied, and my body healthy. Did more kickboxing and I felt like SuperWoman afterwards, haha. I really like the name Noah!
> 
> On a side note, DH is finishing grad school for a masters and phd. It has been incredibly stressful for him so I'm really hoping for good news soon. Not that a baby will only make him happy, but it would be nice to get that kind of news so close to the end. Anyway, that's been on my mind. Poor guy is working himself to the bone.

Kickboxing has always been something I think would be way fun!! Maybe when IT lose some weight after this pregnancy. Lol. I'm overweight now but I'm hoping to get on losing all I need to lose after this Lo is born. 
What a wonderful suprise a baby would be. It'll kind of like be ending a chapter in your lives and starting a new one. How exciting! What cycle day are you now?? When do you think O will come? OH and I've been meaning to tell you..I stressed SO SO SO bad Dec,Jan,Feb and finally I controlled my crazy for my March cycle and duh pregnant. All I'm sayin is..I know its hard..but try not to stress. Easiest to just act like you don't care either way what happens. :) hope that helps


----------



## apple_20

So Arika how are you feeling about your age gap I think it will be similar to mine my DS will be 2 and 3 months ish even lo is born. You going down the double pushchair route?


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> So Arika how are you feeling about your age gap I think it will be similar to mine my DS will be 2 and 3 months ish even lo is born. You going down the double pushchair route?

I feel good about the age gap. Seems perfect to me..dd will be 2yrs & 4m-ish. As for a dbl push chair..i had thought about it but i think im just going to leave dd in her umbrella stroller and use a sling baby carrier for the new lo..maybe use dds big stroller to store stuff underneath on dr visits and stuff or at least until the new lo doesnt need so much stuff..lol.


----------



## arikalane22

Hey Amanda..just wondering how you're doing. I expect you should be creeping up on O by now..lol. I hope this month is it for you!! I know the pain of it being "all for nothing" all too well. I mean..the sex is great..its just the having to "schedule" when to do it pretty much is what stressed me so much. Anyway I was just checkin in. Hope all is well!!


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> So Arika how are you feeling about your age gap I think it will be similar to mine my DS will be 2 and 3 months ish even lo is born. You going down the double pushchair route?

I cant believe youre almost in your 2nd trimester already!!


----------



## apple_20

I know it's going fast 12 week scan in 5 days I see you are 6 weeks tomorrow!

Do you have a scan planned?


----------



## bromandapanda

Hey, sorry to be MIA. I have a love/hate relationship with this forum. I love getting support and meeting other people, I hate getting obsessive about getting pregnant. So I had to take a break for a couple of days.

AF came so it's a no this month. I am in much better spirits than previous months. I didn't cry and my chin is up! It will happen when it happens. I was very encouraged this week when my friend told me his wife is pregnant. They've been trying for over a year. It was nice to get some support from people who have been there!

As I said before, we're going to start testing for my o date now. We'll see how that goes! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Hi I'm Carly. I usually come on here to go on the Christmas Bargain Thread lol. We have a little boy Riley who's 2 and a half and we knew we wanted another but OH said not yet. Anyway he turned around yesterday and said we could start trying around Riley's 3rd birthday (28th December) so looks like I'm WTT for #2 now :D would love a WTT for #2 buddy xx


----------



## arikalane22

Hey Amanda!! sry ive been mia now..lol. Im sry about af..shes the absolute worst..ugh. Its good that youre not uber depressed about her showing. I think we all got to that point where its like w/e. Stay strong. So..i went and had my first u/s this past Wed..turns out im only 6wks TODAY. From my cycle i was soposed to be 6w3d when i had my scan. So my dr told me i must have Od late(thought so) which means i was only 7dpo when i got my bfp..CRAZY!! Lol...this is gonna be a long 9m. Anyway i have an 8 wk scan may 7. Yay


----------



## apple_20

Glad the scan went well where's your ticker?!

Amanda sorry about af but all fingers crossed for this month! 

Hi Carly welcome. There isn't anyone still wtt here we were wtt last year


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Glad the scan went well where's your ticker?!
> 
> Amanda sorry about af but all fingers crossed for this month!
> 
> Hi Carly welcome. There isn't anyone still wtt here we were wtt last year

I had to delete it cause my dd changed. I just havent put up a new 1 lol


----------



## bromandapanda

Hey!
My best friend said she was off with her days too so she's actually further along than she thought. Crazy how this all works! Glad to hear everything is going well though!

I am REALLY trying not to symptom spot this month but man I feel very different. I ovulated last week and I'm still having some cramping. I've had to pee all the time (like I had to pull over at my husband's school so I could run inside and pee because I couldn't wait to get home) TWICE now...Idk. I'm just trying to relax as much as possible :) Getting my hopes up is very hard not to do.

On a side note, I was really upset with my sister the other day. Long story short I was telling her that I was surprised one of my cousins told the family she's having a baby and she's only 9 weeks because some of my friends don't say they're pregnant until the "safe" zone of 12-16 weeks because of possible miscarriage. She got all huffy and said why should anyone keep that a secret, miscarriage is not their fault and so on. I of course agreed that it is never anyone's fault they miscarried, but some people blame themselves, even if they know they didn't really do anything wrong. She went on to tell me that's just ignorant and how could they ever blame themselves and that's just wrong.

Needless to say I didn't respond. Not only have I had several friends that were devastated to tell me about their miscarriage(s), but they blamed themselves. I felt horrible for them, and have vowed since then never to tell anyone until 12-16 weeks if I were to become pregnant. Anyway, something on my mind. I came to the conclusion that because she's never been through it, or had friends go through it, she's not going to understand.

I know people using this forum would tell people on the forum before that time, which I think is VERY DIFFERENT. This site is supportive is so many ways, which is why I think its ok to tell people in this kind of place. IRL is a different story in my opinion. Anyway, that's what's on my mind lately. I know I could be way off and offend people and I'm very sorry if I did. But that is how I feel.


----------



## arikalane22

I don't know if anyone will see this that was in this group with me, but I just wanted to see if anyone got their tubes tied after having their baby and how you feel about it now. I'm super depressed about it. :'( Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## apple_20

Hey Arika sorry to hear you are struggling after having your tubes tied, I haven't had it done, we don't have plans for anymore though but the op seemed so final. 

Pretty sure two kids is final for us but I'm 26 which seems young for that decision. 

How was the op itself? What's making you feel bad? How's baby? Mines getting so huge!


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Nope, still working on conceiving our first over here after 3+ years, definitely not a problem I'm facing.


----------



## apple_20

Sorry to hear that preggo are you getting any help? X


----------



## arikalane22

apple_20 said:


> Hey Arika sorry to hear you are struggling after having your tubes tied, I haven't had it done, we don't have plans for anymore though but the op seemed so final.
> 
> Pretty sure two kids is final for us but I'm 26 which seems young for that decision.
> 
> How was the op itself? What's making you feel bad? How's baby? Mines getting so huge!

I had a csection so I'm not super sure how much different it would have been from a normal csection(where your tubes aren't tied) because that was my first..lol. I guess the fact that I don't have a choice anymore..I feel incomplete. :p Baby's good..we just took her on Monday to her 4m appt(we were late by 2wks though..had to reschedule). She weighs 16lbs and is 24in long! :) She's getting more and more beautiful every single day.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150315_101256.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









10420218_1555310921399409_6715189668101916909_n.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## arikalane22

PregoMyEggo said:


> Nope, still working on conceiving our first over here after 3+ years, definitely not a problem I'm facing.

I'm sorry you are still having trouble. :( I don't mean to sound ungrateful or anything for the two that I have. It's very hard to explain this feeling. I hope you're getting the help you need.


----------



## arikalane22

OH!! This is going to sound stupid, but I've been havin pregnancy symptoms this month. I had spotting Sunday..just a tiny bit..and the day before that I was soooo crampy..anyway stayed crampy until like Monday night or so. I took a test yesterday..it was blue dye(that's all the store had without spending $30 on a big pack of frer) so idk if I can trust it, but within the time frame I got a faint bfp. Idk what to think at this point. I'm gonna buy a frer today. If I am and it sticks this is gonna be crazy..I found out last yr I was prego April 5th!! and I was due Dec 14th..this time I'd be due Dec 10th..it would be like a repeat of last yr..OMG!! I regret my tubes bein tied, but I didn't want to have another this soon.((IF I AM of course)) I would be over the moon still! Hubby would probably have a damn heart attack...................I will update.


----------



## apple_20

That would be crazy Arika let me know what the result is at least if you are you won't be dîssapointed. I had pregnancy symptoms a few weeks ago scared the crap out if me!


----------



## arikalane22

I will for sure let you know. I wouldn't really be super concerned, but I'm just having way too many symptoms and it feels way too familiar. Like Sunday and Monday I SWORE I smelt beans and cornbread in the house and I just wanted some so bad and yesterday when I went to the store I was supposed to get some raw chicken breast, but as soon as I saw it I couldn't even get near it..it made me want to throw up. Ugh. Doritos did the same thing at the store. And I know it's common, but I've only had it happen once before. I woke up this morning to EWCM? AF is due tomorrow. I'm definitely testing again today. I just feel too weird. And I really don't think it's all in my head. I will be content either way I think. I'm so glad I have someone to talk to about this. I know people probably think I'm crazy..lol. I've not told anyone else. And if I am..I think the only person that is gonna know in the family is hubby of course. I wouldn't want to tell anyone with a high risk of a tubal pregnancy.


----------



## arikalane22

I tested with a frer..stark white!! :) Hopefully it will stay that way. As much as I would absolutely LOVE to have another baby..it's just wwwwaaaaayyyyy too soon!! I'm going to test in the morning if AF doesn't show up since I bought a 2pk. ;)


----------



## apple_20

Yep the frer is probably more reliable.

I know the feeling I felt relief at my negative but also a slight pang knowing it won't happen again..

Don't think men will ever get that it's not something they experience in the same way


----------



## arikalane22

Omg I know right..they will never understand it.
Well, I know I shouldn't of but I went and looked at my test about 20mins or so after I took it..theres a pink line now. I won't test again until the morning though. I'm not super concerned about it because the month before I got my BFP last time I had 2 frers do that!! :p lol


----------



## apple_20

Good luck for the morning!


----------



## arikalane22

Caved last night and tested with a 2hr urine hold. BFN. :) Still no AF this morning. If she doesn't show up by Sat. I will test again. If I still don't have af by Monday..even if I still have a bfn I will be goin to the doctor. :p 
Hope you're doing well! :)


----------



## arikalane22

Still no af today..I bet the stupid tubal is gonna mess with my periods..ugh..cycle day 30 today. I've not had a cycle over 34 days(and that was only once when I had an infection downstairs) in years. This is so annoying. My cycles are usually 28-30 days..I really hope I start soon. :p I'm not super upset about the tubal as far as I can't have a baby anymore..hubby and I talked about that the other night..I think I was just sad because I know I'm going to miss the trying to get pregnant and being pregnant and the big countdown to baby..all that excitement!! :) you know?? 
BUT I am upset about it because I have waaaayyyy worse cramps now..and not just at the time of my period or ovulation :( and idk how my periods are gonna be yet but it doesn't look good :p and I'm emotional...a lot..lol


----------



## arikalane22

sooo...3 days late today. woke up to my left breast HURTING..like someone punched me right in the nipple. :( It hurts to the touch, but also burns. Ugh.......didn't test today yet..I guess I'm going to get another frer..idk whats going on. :p I mean I know that your periods can get messed up from a tubal, but I know when I ovulated. I hope I'm not one of those people that go months without a period...gross....lol


----------



## apple_20

Sounds horrible :( hope af just turns up for you!


----------



## arikalane22

Well, I guess I started today..I haven't filled up 1/2 a tampon all day though. :p Maybe it will pick up tomorrow..lol. I never thought I'd be so anxious for AF to just be here!!


----------



## apple_20

Glad ages turned up. Who knows what my first af will be like still waiting for (and dreading) that one.


----------



## arikalane22

Ugh.I know it took me FOREVER to get af back. I bfed for the first 10weeks so I know that set me back. :p


----------

